# Was war euer ärgerlichster Tod?



## LifeisPain (6. August 2008)

Ich selbst habe zwei ärgerliche Tode.

Der erste war mit lvl 5 bei nem Wolf, weil ich vergas dass ich auch Fähigkeiten habe. Noob lässt grüßen XD

Der zweite war mit lvl 63 bei nem Weltbossraid.
Alle stehen am Eingang zum Thal wo der Drache im Dämmerwald ist.
Wir warten dass alle gebufft sind und die Heiler bereit.
Was macht ein lvl 50 Pala? Er zieht den Drachen und natürlich zu uns -.-


----------



## Morporkh (6. August 2008)

Der ärgerlichste Tod?

Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.

Danke BLIZZARD!!


----------



## Deathanubis (6. August 2008)

wenn man bei einem boss der noch 1% hat als letzter stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (6. August 2008)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!




Kenn ich ^^


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (6. August 2008)

Eindeutig Gedankenkontrolle von nem Priester der mich in eine Elite Grp gesteuert hat und mein Medallion nicht bereit war !


----------



## aatwa (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war kurz vor lvl 60 (Pre-BC)... Und es war wirklich der letzte Mob vor dem level up.... Es lief etwa so ab, dass ich den Mob runterhaue, im Gildenchat schon rumprahle mit meinem 60er, schon selbst am Feiern bin.... Und dann kam die Schreckensnachricht auf dem Bildschirm: 6 Minuten zur Freigabe, usw...

Das hat mich soooo genervt... Aber dann war ich 10min später endlich 60 =)


Gruß
atwa


----------



## Lillyan (6. August 2008)

In Nagrand beim Wolken saugen.... wollte meinen Hubschrauber beschwören und hab den falschen Knopf erwischt, dabei nicht nachgedacht und dann von einer schwebenden Insel auf nem Talbuk in den Tod gesprungen. Shit happens...


----------



## RaidingFire (6. August 2008)

puh..ärgere mich schon etwas wenn ich sterbe aber ein sehr schlimmen Aufreger hatte ich nicht gerade.
Hab mich aber mal Tot gelacht als ein Bug mich tötete.
ich geh mit meinem furchtlosen Tauren Hunter die Zeppelinturmtreppen hoch und in der letzten stufe..passierte es..ich bin gestolpert und tot xDDD

mfg Raid


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe zwei ärgerliche Tode.
> 
> Der erste war mit lvl 5 bei nem Wolf, weil ich vergas dass ich auch Fähigkeiten habe. Noob lässt grüßen XD
> 
> ...



Mein ärgerlichster war vor der Ini Blackrock (Allianzdruide). Habe  einem Kumpel geholfen, der grade mit PvP/on einen Hordler bekämpfte.
Also geheilt und gebufft (ich den Kumpel). Auf einmal.....*fearfear*+ eine Etage tiefer (Ich!).

Stand an der Kante und hinter mir sprang ein UntoterPriester mir nach. Wieder fear (Ich gefeart) und in der Lava gelandet.

Und ellenlang gepaddelt, bis ich wieder ´raus war.

Habe ich nie vergessen, aber trug´zum allgemeinen amusement an dem Abend bei beiden Fraktionen bei.


----------



## Bösermensch (6. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> In Nagrand beim Wolken saugen.... wollte meinen Hubschrauber beschwören und hab den falschen Knopf erwischt, dabei nicht nachgedacht und dann von einer schwebenden Insel auf nem Talbuk in den Tod gesprungen. Shit happens...



verdammt, woher kenn ich sowas?

finds fast schlimmer wenn diese wolken von diesen Inseln immer langsam wegschleichen, ich denk mir dass noch ein schritt geht, und naja... *platsch*

aber ich bin sehr froh dass anderen sowas auch passiert ;-)


----------



## Trixer1 (6. August 2008)

Wollten MC machen. Auf dem Weg dorthin (Blackrocktiefen) wartete leider noch ne Horderaidgruppe.
Hordenpriest Gedankenkontrolle und mich in die Lava geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevydos (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod heute war:

Ich fliege, wie so gerne, wieder am Rand der Welt umher, versuche auf einem über den Weltrand hinausragenden Baum zu landen und rutsche ab. Natürliche Folge: Tod.

Dies war in Nagrand, bei den Dämonen, ganz im Westen. Ich wurd am See - westlich von Halaa - wieder gespawnt.
Absolut verwundert warum ich nicht auf dem Friedhof oben auf dem Berg gespawnt wurde, musste ich feststellen, dass meine Leiche, welche nun auf dem Berg lag, für mich unerreichbar war.
Sie lag genau neben dem anderen Friedhof, der auf dem Berg ist..."Auto-Unstuck" brachte nix, also musste ich mir, um Repkosten zu sparen mir jemanden zum Rezzen suchen ...

Sehr ärgerlich, solche Bugs - Es war nicht das erste mal! Ich wünche mir ja immer noch fliegende Geister für die Scherbenwelt! ._.°


----------



## Wray (6. August 2008)

verbuggte gegener oder lags generell im pvp sind echt ärgerlich...
gestern noch bei nem krieger über die fehlende animation geärgert...ich hoffe das solche kleinen probleme mal mit dem addon behoben werden und nein an meinem pc denke ich nicht das es liegt


----------



## downblaxx (6. August 2008)

Ich bin mal von Höllenfeuerhalbinsel runter gefallen. Tja ich kann ja nicht zu meiner Leiche laufen so muss ich mich wiederbelebend lassen und habe 10 min nachwirkung.

Das war mein ärgerlichster tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michamonk (6. August 2008)

Alle 1 % Wipes bei irgendwelchen Bossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (6. August 2008)

Hm.... Jopp, also natürlich all die Geschichten bei denen ich an ungeschickten stellen gestorben bin, wo man nicht mehr hinkommt, z.b. auf der Spitze eines Baumes in Schergrat oder mitten auf dem Felsklopps namens Oshu'gun. Super sache, ehrlich^^

Aber das mit Abstand beschissenste war: Ich hab mich so zu beginn meiner 70er Zeit mit nem befreundeten Hexer vor Shattrath duelliert, anständig abgelost und stand da mit 1 Life, wie das zum Ende eines Duells so üblich ist. Tjaaaaa... Witzige Sache wenn man da einen imba killer 63er Wolf pullt...

Meine Tastatur hat heut ein Trauma von all den Bissen...


----------



## Sonsbecker (6. August 2008)

letzten sonntag im SSC, als die scherbenwelt abschmierte  und der ganz raid wipte - sowas ist ägerlich, zumal es gerade gut lief :-(


----------



## Bub_Bub666 (6. August 2008)

Meiner war Level 20 Sukkubus Quest. Ich laufe durch Schlingendornental mit nem Kollegen(war damals level50). Dann hab ich es im Gebusch bruzzeln gehört -> RUMMS-> 11k Pyro crit ins gesicht bekommen^^


----------



## Ûnh0ly (6. August 2008)

Hm...mein ärgerlichster Tod...hm....ACHJA :

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ihr das kennt aber, wenn man in Tanaris, von Gadgezan aus in den Süden läuft, trifft man ja auf diesen Insektenbau(i-was mit Quirai oder so).Wenn man eines dieser Insekten getötet hat kamen 1-2 kleine Mini-käfer die vergleichbar mit Eichhörnchen und Hasen sind.Nur das sie dich halt attackieren. Dies wusste ich aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht und fragte mich die ganze Zeit voher denn der Schaden kommt(Die Dinger sind echt WINZIG).Nun ja und das Ende vom Lied ist das ich dumm gestorben bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

/edith Es sei gesagt diese Käfer machen 2-4Schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (6. August 2008)

1% Wipe wenn man weiß das man am anfäng besser auf die Schattennova hätte aufpassen müssen *schluck*


----------



## Agrimor (6. August 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> letzten sonntag im SSC, als die scherbenwelt abschmierte  und der ganz raid wipte - sowas ist ägerlich, zumal es gerade gut lief :-(




Servercrash bei einem Bosskampf ist mir bis jetzt zum Glück erspart geblieben. I.m.h.o. sind Inis und normale Gebiete aber auf anderen Servern. Wer also in einer Ini/Raid ist, sollte von einem Crash der normalen Server nicht betroffen sein. Ich habe auch schon oft genug beim Raiden beobachtet, dass diverse Leute auf der FL, die gerade in einem normalen Gebiet waren, plötzlich nahezu zeitgleich off gingen (und kurz danach nach und nach wieder on) die RaidIni aber problemlos weiterlief...


----------



## Kalim-Tyraèl (6. August 2008)

Als ich in NAgrand um Halaa gekämpft habe und geflogen bin  und ein drui mir hinterher flug abmountete und in der luft mich um mein leben brachte meine leiche HOOOOCH oben in der luft liegen bliebt (rein realistisch total unmöglich) mich nciht wieder belegen konnte und 4 GMs zufaul waren ich mich wieder beleben musste deff einkassiert habe und ne menge reppksoten !!! FU BLIZZ

-.-

____________
Rechtschreibfehler sind cool ihr Brötchen über der Spühle aufschneider!


----------



## Dunham (6. August 2008)

Bösermensch schrieb:


> verdammt, woher kenn ich sowas?
> 
> finds fast schlimmer wenn diese wolken von diesen Inseln immer langsam wegschleichen, ich denk mir dass noch ein schritt geht, und naja... *platsch*
> 
> aber ich bin sehr froh dass anderen sowas auch passiert ;-)



wie kann das einem so einfallsreichem ingi nur passieren? o_O
wofür gibts den falschirmumhang (10sek dauer, 30sek cd)

btt: mich reg es tierisch auf, wenn ich im bg mehrer gegner so gut wie down hab und schups. healdudu kommt ausm nix und alle sind wieder full -.-


----------



## Dradka (6. August 2008)

Kurz vor bc als wir gerade an saphi rumgewipt sind und unbedingt noch kel legen wollten bei 2% sterben die letzten 3 heiler(ich eingeschlossen) und der boss überlebt mit 1%.
ich hab noch immer die Bissspuren in meiner Tastatur *heul*


----------



## Stieby (6. August 2008)

Letzte Woche beim erledigen der dailys auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel als ein Nachtelf Druide meinte Lord Kazzak in seiner Reisegestalt zu pullen, ich war grade dabei nen Elementar zu verhauen mit dem ich die erste daily erfolgreich beendet hätte (was als deff nen bissl länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , jedenfalls schau ich dem Dudu noch hinterher wie er stirbt und sehe dann wie Kazzak mich unfreundlich anschaut und anfängt zu casten...2 casts später lieg ich im dreck und fang von vorne an Eles zu killen.


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Heute Morgen um 6:30 Uhr (hab Nacht "durchgemacht") hab ich Zweihandstreitkolben Skill verbessert (gegen einen Mob den man nicht töten kann, ausser man hat die Quest). Dank Siegel ständig Leben nach dem Angriff vom Mob bekommen. Nach langer Zeit hatte ich kein Bock mehr zuzuschauen. Hab mich aufs Bett gelegt und bin eingepennt xD
Nachmittag eingeloggt ---> Tot

Da kam ständig ein anderer Mob und hat mich schliesslich getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ärgerlich wars nicht, aber doch ziemlich doof ^^
__________________________________________________

Das erste mal bei Moroes. Moroes hatte noch 6% ---> Wipe.


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> xD Kenn ich auch, musste aber Einhandsteitkolben verbessern hehe, Siegel des Lichts drauf und Foren anschauen oder youporn gehen kP xDD
> 
> Edit: Musst ihn auf die Strasse ziehen da laufen keine Mobs durch!



Youporn ist doch shice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab ihn ziemlich weit an den Rand gezogen, aber war wohl nicht weit genug ^^


----------



## Terratec (6. August 2008)

In Arena als der Healdudu noch 2% hatte, meinen Instandcd+Critcd-Kettenblitzschlag widerstanden hat, Instand angemacht hat, auf 60% war, mit einem *WUUSCH* der Krieger angerauscht kam, und mit einem *RUMS* meinem kleinen Schami die Lichter ausgemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bösermensch (6. August 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> wie kann das einem so einfallsreichem ingi nur passieren? o_O
> wofür gibts den falschirmumhang (10sek dauer, 30sek cd)



den kramt man dann nach dem wiederbeleben aus dem inventar raus und ärgert sich drüber dass der dumme grüne umhang doch mehr sinn hat als der epic lappen aufm rücken mit dem man grad abgestürzt ist ;-)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. August 2008)

Wenn mich nen Hordler killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Nostraktul (6. August 2008)

ärgerlichstes tod... tdm hero getankt als feral drui und kannte kaels pyro noch net... 48281 life und 2 minuten später lag er dann aber doch noch - druidenheiler ftw^^

lg nostra


----------



## Adiana (6. August 2008)

Als ich wie immer von der Seherhöhe (da in Richtung der Hordler Bg Anmelder) sprang um mich in der Luft ganz gekonnt in meine Fluggestalt verwandeln zu können und dabei plötzlich so einen derben Lag hatte, dass ich vorm Verwandeln unten aufschlug (dank meines treulosen W-Lans kein Einzelfall xD).


----------



## paTschQ (6. August 2008)

Adiana schrieb:


> Als ich wie immer von der Seherhöhe (da in Richtung der Hordler Bg Anmelder) sprang um mich in der Luft ganz gekonnt in meine Fluggestalt verwandeln zu können und dabei plötzlich so einen derben Lag hatte, dass ich vorm Verwandeln unten aufschlug (dank meines treulosen W-Lans kein Einzelfall xD).



xD

das is mal was =)


----------



## Immanis (6. August 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> 1% Wipe wenn man weiß das man am anfäng besser auf die Schattennova hätte aufpassen müssen *schluck*



Bei Illidan oder wie? Der machtja auch Schattennova, oder heisst das anders, kA kann mich atm net Erinnern!^^
-----------------
Meine schrecklichste Tode sind immer die wenn ich am Aufzug der Aldorhöhe stehe und anstatt auf mein Flugmount auf's Reitmount steige und dann vollen "MUTES" runterspringe xD was dann passiert wird ja jeder wissen^^


----------



## Elemerus (6. August 2008)

hmm naja ärgerlichster tod
heute hatte ich enn ärgerlichen: spiel jetzt schon ne ganze weile meinen druiden und mit dem jump ich halt immer von der sehertreppe und verwandel mich 3m vorm boden in den piepmatz. dann hab ich noch nen priester und hab mir gedacht: ach lass den nicht verstauben. spiel den jump von der aldortreppe runter und suche verzweifelt die fluggestalt^^


----------



## Adiana (6. August 2008)

Obwohl Atembalken übersehen ist auch ärgerlich, aber dank Schwimmgestalt zumindest fürn Main np.^^


----------



## da.rt1895 (6. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichste Tod------> getötet von einem Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (6. August 2008)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Wolperdinger beim Braufest, die man nur sehen konnte, wenn man betrunken war?

Jedenfalls habe ich mit meinen kleinen lvl ~15 Mage ein Duell gemacht, als ich es fast verloren hatte, hab ich nocheinmal eine Frostnova gemacht und dann das Duell verloren.
Wenige Sekunden später lag ich tot am Boden, wieso wusste ich nicht...
Da guckte ich im kampflog nach, was los war:
"Wolperdinger trifft euch für 4 Schaden"

Okay ich hatte durch die Frostnova von einem unsichtbaren Mob aggro ._.

Eine andere Sache:

Ich hüpfe mit meiner damals noch verskillten Destru skillung (also bin ich eine Hexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) durch Gnome um einen Freund zu ziehen.
Ich pull ein paar mobs zusammen und schieße die Instant Schattenblitze, die ich dank Backlash bekomme auf  die Mobs. Ich hab noch ca 3000 HP...
Und bäm, bin ich tot...
Ein weiterer kurzer Blick ins Kampflog gibt schnell Auskunft

"Ihr erhaltet Heimzahlen"
"Ihr wirkt Schattenblitz"
"Arkaner dingsbums reflektiert Schattenblitz"
"Schattenblitz trifft euch kritisch für 3137 Schadenspunkte"
"Ihr sterbt"


----------



## Midnighttalker (6. August 2008)

Als Druide ertrunken :-S
und das mit Level 65 oder so..


----------



## Quantin Talentino (6. August 2008)

autowalk an und nur "KURZ" was anderes gucken... BAM TOT!
...und das meistens irgendwo am rand der karte, möglichst am entferntesten punkt eines friedhofes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (6. August 2008)

ich hatte erst seit einem tag wow gespielt ... schwimm als taure durch den stonebull see ... tauch n bisschen, scheißt mein pc ab, und als ich einlogg ... -> tot -.-"


----------



## Visssion (6. August 2008)

wenn ich auf der beknackten insel bin und ausversehen einen  allianzler/hordler mit rechtsklick anklicke >.< 

kennt bestimmt jeder, wirklich extrem nervig da man reppkosten auch noch hat ... das sollten se mal schleunigst ändern, zumindest das man in den gebäuden neutral is >.< das echt gefährlich undso ^^


----------



## Crackmack (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster tod?
Einer der ärgerlichsten war als ich von telrassil(oda wie man das schreibt) runtergeflogen bin musste dan um den halben Baum schwimmen und der is net grad klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ab jetzt immer Autorun ausschalten wen man aufs klo geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pharas (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod wiederholt sich leider immer wieder: Ich bin gerade am farmen von irgendetwas und natürlich steht mir ein Mob im Weg, der jedoch kein Problem darstellt (sprich: gute 5-10lvl unter mir). *SCHOCKMOMENT* Natürlich kommt zum Kampfbeginn auch noch ein DC... Ich haue meine Acc-Name und Passwort, in lichtgleicher Geschwindigkeit, in die Tastatur und komme doch zu spät: Das letzte was ich sehe, ist die Pranke, Faust, Waffe oder womit der Mob auch kämpft, auf mich zu rast und ich, nachdem ich dann das erste mal wieder blinzel, mit dem Gesicht näher am Boden bin, als mir lieb ist.


----------



## Ifrit8820 (6. August 2008)

war auf 47 oder so in un gorro am questen lief alles super bis der riesen steinwächter hinter mir stand und ich statt zu vanashen auf ihn los bin weil ich nicht auf sein level geachtet hab.
tja das letzte was ich sah war " verfehlen verfehlen...." und tod danach hab ich gesehen das ding ist 65 elite


----------



## soul6 (6. August 2008)

Ûnh0ly schrieb:


> Hm...mein ärgerlichster Tod...hm....ACHJA :
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ihr das kennt aber, wenn man in Tanaris, von Gadgezan aus in den Süden läuft, trifft man ja auf diesen Insektenbau(i-was mit Quirai oder so).Wenn man eines dieser Insekten getötet hat kamen 1-2 kleine Mini-käfer die vergleichbar mit Eichhörnchen und Hasen sind.Nur das sie dich halt attackieren. Dies wusste ich aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht und fragte mich die ganze Zeit voher denn der Schaden kommt(Die Dinger sind echt WINZIG).Nun ja und das Ende vom Lied ist das ich dumm gestorben bin
> 
> ...




You made my day body :-))))
Kreisch, der war gut !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg
randy


----------



## onkelzfan (6. August 2008)

Also bei mir war es in Shatt, ich mich schön vor dem Fahrstuhl Aldorhöhe hingestellt, warte auf den Aufzug. Aus langeweile alle Taschen auf und Handwerksfenster, so das ich nach Vorn kaum was sehe. Da erscheint über dem einen Taschenfenster ein Kopf und ich denke " Ah der Fahrstuhl ist da". Ich gehe einen Schritt vor und stürze in den Tod. Tja, war leider einer auf seinem Flugmount der dort nur gerade hochgeflogen ist, und nicht der Fahrstuhl^^ Shit happens


----------



## Schranzman (6. August 2008)

ärgerlichster Tod?

In Goldhain am Duelle machen mit meinem 70er Krieger Defftank, wurde natürlich zur schau gestellt wie es des öfteren vorkommt, was ich aber net bemrkte war das einer von den lowbun Wölfen mich als Target hatte und mir den 1% Gnadenstoß nach dem Duell gab...


----------



## soul6 (6. August 2008)

Einen hab ich noch !!! (besser gesagt zwei)

Als ich mit meiner Priesterin über Klippe flieg (Mob hat mich wegschleudert oder so) und vergesse, dass sie levitieren kann.
Eingefallen ist es mir, als ich am Boden aufschlug und tot war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Bosskampf mit meinem Tank : " Kurz vor dem down des Bosses, noch schnell letztes Gefecht, weil Heiler auch schon down und
yeah Boss tot !!!! Leider Krieger auch gleich tot, weil vergessen hab, das man die zusätzlich Gesundheit ja wieder verliert !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Fröggi1 (6. August 2008)

Auf Quel danas als ich wieder mal friedlich dalys machen wolte und dan, wie so selten, greift mich ein Schurke an. Ich mach gleich mal mein Wildes Herz an. Er fast down und ich fast down. mein Wildes herz auf CD. WUSCH. Zweiter Schurke da. -.-


----------



## Lewish (6. August 2008)

Also mein persönlich ärgerlichster Tod war, als ich in tdm 3 mal hintereinander den sap verkackt habe (combat btw.) weil diese bösen mobs nen 360° Blickwinkel haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu noch den lustigsten Tod meiner Gegner (aus meiner sicht):
Ich mit meinem crap ms warri reite durch Hillsbrand an tarrens mühle vorbei, sehe nen s2 hunter und nen s2 priester (halten sich wahrscheinlich für pvpler), lasse sie stehen, werde aber von den beiden gekillt. Laufe also als geist zur leiche, natürlich stehen sie um mich herum (horde)... als ich dann etwa 2 minuten gewartet habe kommt ein lvl 27er hordie (aus ihrer gilde) dazu und setzt sich ins gelände... Ich bemerke natürlich den trick und warte erstmal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einem ubeobachtetem moment beleb ich mich wieder, onehitte den lowie und lass mich killen, dies ging ca. 10 mal so weiter, bis ich keine lust mehr hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (6. August 2008)

Al 'ar hatte in der 2. Phase noch 2% eines der phoenixküken noch 2% ich als healer denk mir natürlich des kann ich schaffen... alles kommt auf mich zu was mach ich?? na klaar Mondfeuer!!! .... Wiederstehen-.-


----------



## Excotus (6. August 2008)

Mein Ärgerlichster Tot war als ich ma og mit der Gilde und meinen 41er WL geraidet habe, was wir aber nicht geschafft haben sind wir weider zu der kleinen Stadt im süden von OG Klingenhügel oder so heißt die... aufeinmal kommt eine Wache und haut mich fast down habe noch so ca 4-6 leben und was passiert dann?????????????
EIN LVL 6ER TROLL MAGE KOMMT AN UND KILLT MICH!!!!!!!!!! das letzte was ich noch gelesen habe war kek^^

Lg Excotus


----------



## Alpax (6. August 2008)

ich kämpfe mit meinem twink gegen einen mob

er fast down ... ich fast down ... ich mach noch mit dem letzten mana (war meinen mage ... also etwas her) ... gut also ich mach mit dem letzten bisschen mana (fast tod und oom ... schlechte kombi ...) FEUERSCHLAG ... Gegner widersteht -.- und haut MIR nen crit rein .. tod ... und das is mir nicht einmal passiert *hass*


----------



## Matalo (6. August 2008)

Dienstag abend ca 8:00Stratholme.. (gestern)

Ein 55er Warri fragt mich.. Hi, würdest mich für 50Gold durch Stratholme ziehen?
Klar mach ich..
Ich packe meine 2 Chars (er soll ja auch noch EP kriegen) und auf gehts..
Soweit so gut.. Zeitevent mal wieder nicht geschafft -.-

Endboss auf sein Pferdchen.. 
Pala Tankt.. Mein Mondkin muss dmg machen und mein Pala und den Warri gleichzeitig heilen.
Mein Mondkin geht sehr schnell dadurch das er auch heilen muss OOM.
anregen..
Weiter dmg machen und heilen..
Schonwieder OOM.
Manatrank..
Wieder OOM.
Alle Tot..
Das ärgerliche war jetzt das durch das viele heilen der Endboss immernoch 100%HP hatte -.-

Zweiter Try... wieder das selbe wie beim ersten
Die doofen klapperknochen gehen mir aufm zeiger!!

Dritter Try..
Mit Mondkin voll schaden gemacht..
Krieger Stirbt
Paladin noch 5% HP
Boss Tot.. Jubel^^

Insgesamt für Pala und Mondkin 19g Repkosten 11+8. aber durch loots wieder genug Gold gemacht^^


----------



## Rolandos (6. August 2008)

Ärgerlichster Tod, welcher Tod. 
Tod in einem Spiel währe für mich, das der Gerade umgefallene Char nicht mehr gespielt werden kann. Man also mit einem neuen Char von vorne anfangen müsste. Oder alle erbeuteten Gegenstände inklusive Gold verliert.
So wie das bei WOW läuft, na und, mal ein paar Minuten durch die Landschaft geistern.


----------



## Epimetheus (6. August 2008)

Ärgerlichste Tode sind immer im AV wenn ich selbst schon angeschlagen bin und dann von nem 61er niedergestreckt werde weil der aus irgendeiner Ecke overheal bekommt das einem übel wird.


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Ich hing irgendwo fest ^^..

Habs mit "Freisetzen" versucht..

Ging auch nicht.. Ticket geschrieben..

Hordis kommen vorbei.. sehen mich.. und machen mich schön langsam tod ^^...

als ich dann auf dem Weg zum Leichnam bin kommt der GM xD


Naja ^^ shit happens..

mfg


----------



## Estjell (6. August 2008)

wirklich verdammt ärgerluiche tode gabs bei mir... *grübel*.. zwei..

der erste is schon n bisschen her... ich war mit meinem süßen mage nichma 70.. wollte bw gehn und steh am portstein und wart drauf dass der letzte geportet wird... ein paar hordler in der nähe die aber die ganze zeit recht friedlich waren.. plötzlich... BÄM mindcontrol und ich spring in den abgrund... zum glück überlebt... ich werd wieder hochgeportet  und es fehlt immernoch einer... ich denk grad dran dass ich vielleicht reggen oder in die ini gehn sollt... und wieder mindcontrol... runterspringen... diesmal tot..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der zweite is erst ein paar tage her.. gildeninterner kararun: wir stehn vor aran.. raidleiter erklärt den boss für alle die ihn vergessen ahben oder neu dabei sind... nebenbei wird durchgebufft.. plötzlich im ts : " LEEEEROOOOY!!!" und der beknackte zwergenhunter rennt vor in den boss rein und stellt sich tot.. ich war erstmal voll mit verwirrt gucken beschäftig.. wir ham dann noch versucht des ganze irgendwie zu retten... aber war sinnlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. währendessen ist der hunter übrungens aus der riadgrupper und der gilde gegangen und is seit dem off... ich würd ihn immernoch gern erwürgen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klams (6. August 2008)

@ alpax: deine sign irritiert auch fast nicht... aber sie hat was *gg*

jeder tod, der dadurch entsteht, wenn ich vom server flieg und grad im kampf bin.

mein blödester/witzigster tod war in undercity... grad noch rechtzeitig in den lift... und übermütig wie man ist, springt man rein. kommt dann schlecht wenn der grad nach unten losdüst. immer genau 1m über dem boden. allerdings nur bis zum anhalten. dann ... tja, dann... *gg*... und das natürlich zwei tage nachdem ich ein skelett im lift entdeckt hab und gelolt hab "wie kann ma denn da sterben?"... thats karma....


----------



## Darussios (6. August 2008)

Meinen ärgerlichsten Tod hatte ich vor 2 Tagen.
Ich lauf mit meinem Hexer im Thronsaal UC rein und komm bei den Fahrstühlen an und sehe einen, dessen Plattform grade oben ist.
Ich denke mir "Den kriege ich noch" und laufe frohen Mutes hin. In der Sekunde wo ich auf die Plattform laufen wollte, ging 1 cm hinter mir die Tür zu und der fahrstuhl war nach ner halben sekunde schon 5 meter weiter unten. Aber in der Zeit kann ein Ottonormal Mensch nicht auf so ein Geschehnis reagieren und zack ich flieg den Fahrstuhl runter und bin unten aufgeklatscht. Selbst als Untoter Hexer stirbt man mal. Wenn net im PvE dann durch blöde Geschehnisse. 
Wie in dem Film, wo eine Frau Leute vor dem Unfalltod bewahrt, die laut Plan des Sensenmannes hätten sterben müssen und sie dann später dafür nach und nach durch die blödesten Geschehnisse sterben z.B. ein Auto fährt ne Halterung von nem Elektrozaun durch und der Zaun peitscht dann in die Richtung von nem Opfer dass durchbohrt wird. Ich kann mich nimmer an den Namen erinnern wär nett wenn den einer posten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

Tante Edith meint, dass ich in Klams nen Leidensgenossen gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (6. August 2008)

Na da gibt es für mich nur eins bzw. ein einhalb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BG - Warsong*
a) Allie-Flaggenträger hat 3 Hordler am Arsch. Die zergen richtig schön auf Ihn ein. Einer wendet sich an einen anderen Allie....*WLUP* sinds nur noch 2 Hordler. Mein anderer Kamerad wird gesheept *WLUP* ....alleine.....naja egal, Flaggenträger hat nur noch 4%....wuhahaha.......2%......disch mach ich Platt.....höö?! wie zum Geier hat der 45% bekommen...Blick nach links *Ommmm Ommmm*....dreck, Dudu, wo kommt der plötzlich her...wo man gerade noch dabei ist sich über die Katzengestalt zu ärgern, traut sich sogar der Flaggenträger sich zu einem zu drehen. Dudu macht Wucherwurzeln....und ich bekomme die Möglichkeit mir die Rasentexturen mal genauer anzuschauen.

b) umgedrehtes Spiel wie oben. Man selber hat die Flagge sicher, gefolgt von 4 tapferen Horden Kameraden. Der Punkt ist sicher..man überlegt schon wie man wieder schnell zurück kommt. Einmal kurz geschaut...oh nur noch 3. Naja...egal, solang der Heal...shit gesheept. Aber der Krieger wird mir die schon mit Kniesehne vom Leib halten. Irgendwann merkt man, dass der Krieger nicht unsterblich ist und auch gegen 3 Allies Probleme bekommt...der Schurke versucht mir noch einen vom Arsch fern zu halten. Seine Kopfnuss verfehlt aber leider und er wird vom aufgebrachten Allie-Mob in der Luft zerfleischt. Und schon muss man sich überlegen, wie man es beim nächsten Versuch besser macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomacco (6. August 2008)

mit meiner Hexenmeisterin auf dem Weg von Tanaris nach Un'Goro. Hatte als Ingi den Fallschimumhang und dachte mir ich könnte da schön abkürzen, einfach runter und n bisschen Weg sparen... auf etwa halber Sprungstrecke fiel mir dann auf dass eine der Klippen unter mir zu weit hinausragte, worauf ich den Umhang schon zünden musste um nicht an dieser zu zerschellen. Problem war nur, dass ich knapp über die Kante drübergesegelt bin. Nach Ablauf der Zeit bin ich dann sehr unsanft ganz unten aufgeschlagen, natürlich noch an einem Punkt der vom Friedhof aus nicht zu erreichen war^^


----------



## ReNaMoN (6. August 2008)

Hm mein ärgerlichster Tod...
Ich denke es war gestern in der Beta ^-^
Bin mit meinem Todesritter endlich auf der Scherbenwelt angekommen...
Dann alle Quests angenommen und Orcs gesucht...
Als ich sie gefunden hab gabs einen Mega Lag und ich hatte plötzlich ne Armada von 7 Orcs um mich herum die haben mich dann schnell niedergeprügelt


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. August 2008)

ich glaub da hat ich 2 ^^

1. ihr kennt doch ganz sicher die quest von altruis dem leider in nagrand wo man zu den dämonen soll ne? ich war da 66 mit nem 66er schurken und dann haben wa die angegriffen und ich hab einen versklavt... lief ganz gut bis wa zu dem obermotz vom lager da kamen. Den haben wa bis 50% gekloppt und dann is der Dämon wild geworden (der Versklavte^^) hab mich so schrottgelacht und der schurke hats erst gar nich gecheckt (war sein erster char)

2. Ich glaube in netherstuirm mit 68-69 wo ich mal öfter den nethersturm runterfall (ebenso AdS)^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

mein ärgerlichster und mehr oder weniger peinlichster Tod war.

Ich mit Druide in den Zangarmarschen unterwegs am Questen. Die Aalfilets sammeln. Ich noch in der Gilde gelacht das ich kein "Unterwasseratmung-Trank" nutzten muss.

Ich hab mal zum leveln den Moonkin probiert und kämpfe unter Wasser als Moonkin, nehme mir mein letztes Filet herraus und schreib es auch schön in die Gilde.

Eine Freundin von mir sitzt neben am Rechner unterhält sich mit mir und dann musste sie lachen und was sehe ich. Ich bin gestorben bzw ertrunken und das als Druide der eine Wasserform hat und unter Wasser atmen kann.

Was macht meine Freundin, schreibt das prombt in den Gildenchat und ich durfte mir Wochen lang anhören, pass auf das du nicht ertrinkst, selbst wenn ich nur in einem Flussausläufer stand *grml*

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Scharamo (6. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> ...wollte meinen Hubschrauber beschwören und hab den falschen Knopf erwischt, dabei nicht nachgedacht und dann von einer schwebenden Insel auf nem Talbuk in den Tod gesprungen. Shit happens...



genau das ist mir gestern auf der Dacheninsel passiert ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (6. August 2008)

wenn ich von jemanden im bg getötet werde..
mich rezze..
nochmal versuche..
und wieder sterbe -.-"


----------



## Arikros (6. August 2008)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!


Is bei mir auch so und noch einer wenn du dich vor dem essen irgendwo hinsetzt und du denkst du bist sicher, dann kommt "3 Minuten bis zur Freigabe"


----------



## BimmBamm (6. August 2008)

Mir passieren solche dohfen Dinge nie! Wirklich nicht!

Gut, als ich das erste Mal in Kara war, bin ich mit einem "Oh, Pferde!" auf die lieben Vierbeiner zugestürzt. Ich wette, ich halte immer noch den Rekord in der Disziplin "Kürzester Zeitraum für einen Kara-Neuling zwischen Instanzeintritt bis zum peinlichen Ableben".

Daß man mal das Mount auf der Aldor-Höhe verwechselt und dann mit einem widerlichen *MATSCH* auf dem Boden aufschlägt, ist ja nichts neues. Richtig peinlich ist es allerdings, wenn man beim Halloween-Event einen der epischen Besen abgestaubt hat und dann so richtig damit angeben möchte - und auf dem Weg nach unten feststellt, daß es wohl verschiedene Ausführungen des Flugschrubbers gibt. Meine war die bodengebundene Variante...

Einmal bin ich durch einen merkwürdigen Bug gestorben, als ich beim Leveln einen Greifenmeister anklickte - und der sich überrascht umdrehte, um dann mein noobiges Lowlevel-Nachtelfenmädchen mit einem Schlag in die gar nicht so ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken. Es mag natürlich sein, daß ich in meiner geistigen Umnachtung einem PvP-geflaggten Hordler unbeabsichtigt einen über den Schädel gezogen habe, zumal ich nach dem Wiederbeleben feststellte, daß der Greifenmeister sich ein paar Schritte weiter befand...

Sonst war nix.

Bimmbamm

PS: Es war "Final Destination II", Darussios


----------



## ChAkuz@ (6. August 2008)

bin mit 69 (also noch nich alzu lange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) in nethersturm zu den netherdrachengebiet da gegangen und bin in des tal gesprungen und tod...
des ärgerliche daran: nebendran war ein weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edith sagt: den weg hab ich beim rauflaufen entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorcy (6. August 2008)

Mein peinlichster Tod ? ... naja für mich persönlich warens eher meine 5 !!! peinlichsten Tode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 2 1/2 jahren auf der Horden Seite war es auch für mich mal zeit nen Alli anzutesten... und so hab ich mich bis ca LVL 50 bei den verschiedenen Horden Flugmeistern durchgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr kennt das... man will den FM anklicken und liegt plötzlich tot am Boden ( "verdammt ich bin ja ein Alli") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: auch wenn man gemütlich in luftiger Höhe fliegt und meint man müsste aus versehn auf das key binding für Totstellen oder nen Heal kommen ist immer wieder erheiternd -.- Vorallem wenn man mitten in den Bergen vor Skettis abstürzt und nicht mehr an seine Leiche kommt....
PPS: Ja ich hab das im Interface ausgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> In Nagrand beim Wolken saugen.... wollte meinen Hubschrauber beschwören und hab den falschen Knopf erwischt, dabei nicht nachgedacht und dann von einer schwebenden Insel auf nem Talbuk in den Tod gesprungen. Shit happens...


Passiert mir manchmal auf der Sehertreppe wo man runterspringen kann zum Unteren Viertel, zum glück giebts Levitation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (6. August 2008)

Als ich ´Nachwirkung hatte Pvp noch an und von nem 19 Pvp Twink gekillt wurde (ICh war 35^^)


----------



## Medus (6. August 2008)

Wenn die Latenz hoch ist und es keine Reaktion auf Aktionen gibt!


----------



## Céraa (6. August 2008)

wenn man gerade i-einen mob killt, der vor nem reichen adamantitvorkommen steht killt und dann addet noch i-ein mob von keine-ahnung-woher und killt einen...
dann läuft man schön zu seiner leiche und merkt:
hey? das vorkommen is weg -,-


----------



## grünhaupt (6. August 2008)

Wenn ich von einem Hexer zugedottet werde und gleichzeitig einen Schurken am Hintern habe. Da bleibt nicht mal mehr Zeit, um /sleep einzugeben.

mfg Grüni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netro1993 (6. August 2008)

...als ich mit lvl 41 in tanaris von einem bussard getötet wurde den ich nicht sehen konnte^^


----------



## siqq (6. August 2008)

wenn ich in shat auf der aldorhöhe am aufzug stehe, is der grundsätzlich IMMER unten.
also flugmount -> runterfliegen, weil keine lust zu warten.

dumm nur, wenn man das flugmount mit dem pferd verwechselt... ._.


----------



## Sousuk (6. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster Tod war: Gruul war auf 1% und ich stand als hexer noch da hatte kein mana aber gruul nur noch ca 6k leben welche ich mit 1-2 shadowbols locker runtermachen konnte leider war aderlass auch net möglich weil ich kein leben hatte....
aber allgemein die ärgelichsten tode sind für mich in sw zu sterben und durch den ganzen wald laufen zu müssen...


----------



## Mimmiteh (6. August 2008)

Ärgerlich --  gestern fleißig Leder farmen gewesen weil ich enldich mein epicreit mount haben will... 
hatte gerade 5 Grollhufbullen gekillt, blöde viecher waren verbuggt, 
ich konnte die nicht looten also auch nicht kürschnern.. 
logge aus logge ein, Pock tot... ein Horde Jäger wollte wohl auch farmen, das hat er dann immer wieder gemacht... 
die Viecher hatten inzwischen respawn...


----------



## evolution154 (6. August 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> wenn man bei einem boss der noch 1% hat als letzter stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!



Diese beiden sind gelegentlich mal meine Todesursachen, bei denne ich mich schon ziemlich ärgere -.-


----------



## Kamiya (6. August 2008)

Naja, gab das so einige unnötige Sachen.

1. Wollten das Quest Zuluhed der Geschlagene, wo man Karynaku in der Festung des Drachenmals berfreien muss, absolvieren und wir brauchten nur noch einen fünften Mann. Andauered sieht man Leute für das Q, nur zu dem Zeitpunkt war keiner Unterwegs.  Zwei Leute im Team waren schon total sauer, wollten eigentlich schon längst leaven. Nach sagenhaften zwei Stunden Suche haben wir unsere 5 Mann zusammen bekommen. Doch wer glaubt, dass es nun losgeht, der irrt...."Bin nochmal schnell Taschen leeren", "Moment, gebe nur schnell die Quest ab. Oh..da gibts ja noch nen Folgequest..wartet noch", "Ladet mich gleich nochmal, will der gruppe da eben kurz helfen( 15 min -.-)" usw... Nachdem ich mittlerweile auf 180 war und alle permanent um etwas Tempo"gebeten" habe, konnte es dann endlich losgehen. Alles Vorschriftsmäßig gesäubert, ich will ganz schnell zum Drachen das Quest starten und blinzle mich zu ihm hin. So, und nun stellt euch den Koyoten vor, der bei seiner Jagd nach dem Roadrunner mal wieder über einen Klippenrand geschossen ist und grade bemerkt, wo er sich befindet, bevor es abwärts geht. Ich bin dieser Koyote! Aber kein Problem, man hat ja........mist, keine Federn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ok, dann eben Eisblock!! Eisblock?? EISBLOCK!?!?... "Noch 6 Minuten bis zur Freigabe" Dies war dann auch gleich meine erste Notiz von der Änderung des vorrangegangen Patches, wo man Eisblock nicht mehr in der Luft wirken konnte. Musste dann notgedrungen zur Leiche zurücklaufen, da der Heiler kurz darauf in Streik..äh AFK gegangen ist. Und es vergingen nochmal Jahre Wartezeit, weil jeder die Gunst nutzte und nochmal "schnell" wohin musste....

2. Nach fast einem halben Jahr, wegen Twinken und WoW Pause mal meinen Mage wieder ausgepackt und gezockt. Mein Kumpel wollte seine erste Hero Ini tanken. Hero? Warum eigentlich nicht. Kommste wieder etwas rein. Sind wir also Bollwerk, ist ja nicht so schwer. Erste Zweiergruppe an der Brücke, Tank down. ...Zweite Gruppe, machste mal nen Schaf, denk ich mir. Normalerweise zieh ich die Typen zum sheepen immer vom Tank weg, wegen AoE und besser zum hirten halt. Fataler Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum ich das bei einer Zweiergruppe überhaupt mache..keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und warum ich den Mob pulle, obwohl ich fünf Meter daneben stand...Keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....Und warum ich ÜBERHAUPT fünf Meter daneben stand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja,  ich hatte zuletzt mit meinem Deff-Krieger getwinkt. Da habe ich wohl anschließend meinen Stoff etwas überschätzt. Auf jeden Fall mal nen suaberer Einstieg zu Beginn^^

3. Habe vor kurzem den Raketenhelm ausm Nethersturm bekommen. Stolz wie Bolle musste ich den Helm natürlich erstmal meinen Leuten vorführen. "Schaut mal, das ist der Hammer..." und so,... halt erstmal rumgeprahlt. Vorm Start war ich zu hoch vom Flugmount abgestiegen und hatte noch ca. 20% Life. Bei meinen ersten Versuchen habe ich nicht bemerkt, dass man beim Start Schaden nimmt und das nicht grad wenig und als ich den Helm anschließend benutzen wollte, habe ich mich erstmal in den Tod katapultiert^^

4. Naja, kein Tod aber ne herbe Duell Niederlage. Ich mit meinem Deff-Krieger gegen den Protect-Pala von meinem Kumpel angetreten. Beide ca 12k Life und in etwa gleich gut equipt. Mir war zwar schon irgendwie klar, dass ich das Duell verlieren würde, aber das ich ihm lediglich  96 LP abgezogen habe, war doch zuviel des Guten. Anschließend überkamen mich doch ernste Selbstzweifel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (6. August 2008)

Mein peinlichster Tod? Gibt genügend - der lustige, den ich bisher sah, war von einem Krieger: wir sind in einer Gruppe für eine fds-instanz und haben gerade den letzten geportet, als unser Kriegerlein zum Rand hinläuft, springt und natürlich stirbt. Als Antwort vom Krieger kam: "ooh.. das ist ja nicht mein Druide"

mfg


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (6. August 2008)

Elemerus schrieb:


> hmm naja ärgerlichster tod
> heute hatte ich enn ärgerlichen: spiel jetzt schon ne ganze weile meinen druiden und mit dem jump ich halt immer von der sehertreppe und verwandel mich 3m vorm boden in den piepmatz. dann hab ich noch nen priester und hab mir gedacht: ach lass den nicht verstauben. spiel den jump von der aldortreppe runter und suche verzweifelt die fluggestalt^^


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyphen (6. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Meinen ärgerlichsten Tod hatte ich vor 2 Tagen.
> Ich lauf mit meinem Hexer im Thronsaal UC rein und komm bei den Fahrstühlen an und sehe einen, dessen Plattform grade oben ist.
> Ich denke mir "Den kriege ich noch" und laufe frohen Mutes hin. In der Sekunde wo ich auf die Plattform laufen wollte, ging 1 cm hinter mir die Tür zu und der fahrstuhl war nach ner halben sekunde schon 5 meter weiter unten. Aber in der Zeit kann ein Ottonormal Mensch nicht auf so ein Geschehnis reagieren und zack ich flieg den Fahrstuhl runter und bin unten aufgeklatscht. Selbst als Untoter Hexer stirbt man mal. Wenn net im PvE dann durch blöde Geschehnisse.
> Wie in dem Film, wo eine Frau Leute vor dem Unfalltod bewahrt, die laut Plan des Sensenmannes hätten sterben müssen und sie dann später dafür nach und nach durch die blödesten Geschehnisse sterben z.B. ein Auto fährt ne Halterung von nem Elektrozaun durch und der Zaun peitscht dann in die Richtung von nem Opfer dass durchbohrt wird. Ich kann mich nimmer an den Namen erinnern wär nett wenn den einer posten würde
> ...




du meinst final destination ... jaja, da gibts ähnlichkeiten


----------



## Werfloh (6. August 2008)

Ich hab auch ein paar schöne Tode auf Lager:

Erstmal das Übliche: 1. Als Dudu, cool wie man ist, irgendwo runterjumpen und in Fluggestalt gehen. ISt bloss blöd wenn man irgendwie bei den ganzen Icons plötzlich nicht die Fluggestalt findet.^^
2. ...Oder wenn man von Katze oder Bär in die Fluggestalt wechseln will und leider zu spät merkt, dass das manamäßig nicht ganz hinhaut.
3. Wenn man mit dem Jäger aufgrund von noch mehr Icons den Fallschirmumhang nicht findet obwohl man ihn 30sek. vorher extra ausgerüstet hat^^
4. Letztens ist es mir auch passiert, dass ich mit meinem Jäger BRD wollte und den Fallschirm zum Abkürzen nutzen wollte. Hab sogar das Icon gefunden. Hab ihn bloß zu spät aktiviert und bin gegen den Felsen geflogen und in der Lava gelandet.^^ Naja war nicht so schlimm und konnte noch zur rettenden Rampe schwimmen. Leider bin ich die dann zu nah am Rand langgelaufen und in nen Spalt gerutscht. Dann schwamm ich wieder in der Lava und konnte mich leider nichtmehr ans Ufer retten.^^
5. Auch schön wars als ich als kleiner 25er Dudu wissen wollte was es so im Zwielichtschrein gibt und ich dabei die Weitsicht auf minimal gestellt hatte. Als der Drache plötzlich vor mir stand war das wirklich ne Überraschung^^


----------



## Georan (6. August 2008)

Gefühlte 1000mal an der Aldor Treppe mim Raptor statt mim Flugmount runtergerast, und verzweifelt irgendwas gesucht was mich rettet aber naja. Seit dem Char hab ich nur noch Seher Chars -_-


----------



## antileet (6. August 2008)

ich steh vor dem lift von der aldor-höhe runter nach shatt, der lift kommt hoch ich geh erst kurz bevor er wieder abfährt drauf ... in dem moment wo ich "W" drücke um nach vorn zu gehen, fährt der verdammte lift runter und ich flieg den ganzen weg runter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (6. August 2008)

Bei den Netherschwingen mit dem ertsen Wettrennen.

Schön ausweichen und dann kommt schon die nächste Bombe und ab in den Nether fallen.
Dazu noch gesagt hauchdünn an den Klippen vorbei, damit man auf keinem Fall auf der Insel bleibt sondern runterfällt.

Sehr ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (6. August 2008)

Fliege grad von der Aldorhöhe Richtung Greifenmeister.
Nebenbei schau ich so auf das Inventar der Taschen,
ach ja, Verbände wolltest du Esel ja noch machen klick den Knopf "alles erstellen".
Oo ich kann fliegen, mist doch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krieger Schlingendorntal in der Höle

Lustiges Mop verkloppen. boa 5 überlebt da kommt der 6. mist tot.
Ok passiert, also los zurück laufen.
Super keiner in der Nähe wiederbeleben.
Schnell was essen, ups was das denn, da schießt wer mit Pfeilen.
drehe mich 5 mal im Kreis und sehe kein.
Ach der steht hinter dem Stein.
Renne rum, schwitz den hab ich grad noch so geschafft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Essen die 2. 
Och nööö, Respaw mitten in der 5 Gruppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (6. August 2008)

War in Loch Modan diese Trogs töten bei der dieser Ausgrabungsstätte, naja dann kamen 3 Troggs und verhauten mich so auf ungefähr 30 HP ich konnte noch fliehen und der letzte Trog haute mich dann nochmal dann verschwanden sie , ich dacht hu noch gerade so 5 Hp gehe in richtung Questgeber und ich idiot lauf durch das Lagerfeuer und krieg die 10 Dmg rein -->Tot  die Leute im Skype haben sich tot gerofelt. Ich fand es scheiße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathari (6. August 2008)

mit meinem main bin ich bei der seher fraktion; twinks bei aldor. dumm nur, wenn man mit nem twink in shatt nichtsahnend voll in die seher zone reinrennt. man stirbt nur halb... ich weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Månegarm1 (6. August 2008)

naja Ärgerlich kann man den tod wohl eher nicht nennen, bin mit nem Kumpel eher abgebrochen vor Lachen.
Zu den Darstellern

Er: Krieger 70 wollte noch schnell ne Flugquest machen (Nagrand am Portal den 74Elite bombardieren)
Ich: hexer 70 das wird lustig das schau ich mir an und setz mich aufs portal

2min vergehen der Krieger betritt den Schauplatz und hämmert noch ein bischen klein gewusel weg, schwingt sich auf sein flugmount und fliegt in richtung Elite
Ich: mist ausser Sichtweite, schwing mich auf mein mount und denk mir wenn ich gerade so in Sichtweite über ihnen bleibe hab ich auch gute sicht und werd nicht angegriffen.

Krieger kreist um den Elite und bombardiert fröhlich, wird von nem feuerball getroffen und stürzt ab. Am boden lebendig angekommen macht er sich daran die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen da er ja schaden vom absturz erlitten hat.
Der Elite schiest wie beiläufig nen Feuerball auf mich ....mist doch in range... absturz ...Tod! widmet sich noch kurz dem Krieger und wir treffen uns beide bei Bob wieder


----------



## Rantja (6. August 2008)

Bin beim Flug hoch überm Netherstorm mal kurz auf den Erneuerungsbutton gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (6. August 2008)

Auf der Insel, bei den Dämmerklingen. War einmal taotal verbuggt und ich wurde von einem unsichtbaren Mob weggebombt. Selbst als ich als Irwisch zu meiner Leicher schwebte hat mir der noch immer seinen Feuerzauber um die Ohren gehämmert.
Hab mich belebt und natürlich war ich gleich wieder tot. Das Ganze passierte dann noch einmal bis ich es endlich geschafft habe von dort wegzukommen. So was kann einem echt den ganzen Tag versauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wo ich mich auch immer wieder ärgere ist, wenn man mit einem Lowie verreckt und dann ewig weit vom FH zur Leiche hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shathrath, Aldorhöhe wenn die Frameanzahl sinkt und man auf den Aufzug zureitet und man plötzlich liegt man unten.


----------



## Blackywulf (6. August 2008)

Wie man jeden Schurken im PvP kennt als Schurke,ist klar das die etwas "Schlechter" Eq´ten (fulls2) versuchen einen fertig zu machen...Ich Stand oben auf den Towern bei frostwolf..und kämpfte gegen einen Nachtelfschurken..hatte noch paar hp übrig so wie er auch,mir war klar das ich ihn noch locker schlagen könnte...was passiert? er blendet mich..setze insigne und hau vanish raus bevor er mich kriegen konnte...und denn passierte es..ich fall vom turm und sterbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der nachtelf freut sich.


----------



## Erital (6. August 2008)

Hmm...


Kennt ihr diese Antivir-Krankheit "Alle relevanten Anwendungen werden gestoppt"? Ist klasse wenn sowas in ner Ini passiert und du bist Heiler...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kaputt gelacht hab ich mich bei ner Bekannten; Wir zusammen in Scholo gewesen um für ihre Hexermountquest den Wichtel bei Ras Frostwhisper an der Alchiestation rauszulassen. Nungut, das erledigt, da dacht ich mir, bringst die Kleine doch mal zu dem Flugpunkt an der Kapelle in den Pesties.
Wir kommen dort an und was macht sie? Rennt aus Gewohnheit ersteinmal schnurstraks auf den Alliflugmeister zu. *Rechtsklick* - Alles prügelt auf sie ein; tot.
Da musste ich echt herzhaft lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manahir (6. August 2008)

Der nervigste Tod?

Der trat soeben ein, als ich bei meinem Schurken "automatisch laufen" aktiviert habe, Alt+Tab mache um diesen Buffed Thread zu lesen... und nebenher (auf dem Weg nach Telaar) einfach mal die Schlucht hinunter stürze...


----------



## Anusanna (6. August 2008)

Passiert mir heute noch:
Als Druide fliege ich von der Sehertreppe, in Fluggestalt, runter und shifte mich raus, um mich kurz vor der Seherbank aus dem freien Fall wieder in die Fluggestalt zu shiften und mich abzufangen. Nur leider bin ich da hin und wieder 0,1sek zu spät und knalle direkt vor die Bank wo ich schon durch diverse Emotes begrüßt werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karakaya (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod is wenn mich die Ratten in Stratholme töten,wenn ich dort mit meinem gut equipten Schurken nen Solo Baron run mache^^


----------



## Saytan (6. August 2008)

Nervigster Tod:
Wenn man in Quel danas auserversehen auf nen Hordler oder so draufhaut,weil mal wieder alle gruppenliebe machen müssen....Ist mir mal 3 mal hintereinander passiert und ich woltle nur den vendor anklicken,wie mich das aufgeregt hat könnt ihr euch bestimmt vorstellen -.-


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (6. August 2008)

das war in westfall ich habe da 9 defias leute am stk gekillt  ohne zu reggen kurz nacheinander weg weil die ja immer weglaufen und adden....
nach diesem harten kampf bin ich am reggen kommt ein  weiter von hinten an (ich hatte ihn nicht gesehen)  schlägt einmal zu-> krit-> tot-.-


----------



## Gorcy (6. August 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> Wie man jeden Schurken im PvP kennt als Schurke,ist klar das die etwas "Schlechter" Eq´ten (fulls2) versuchen einen fertig zu machen...Ich Stand oben auf den Towern bei frostwolf..und kämpfte gegen einen Nachtelfschurken..hatte noch paar hp übrig so wie er auch,mir war klar das ich ihn noch locker schlagen könnte...was passiert? er blendet mich..setze insigne und hau vanish raus bevor er mich kriegen konnte...und denn passierte es..ich fall vom turm und sterbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da erinnerst du mich an was XD (kein Witz jetzt )

vor Ewigkeiten im AV , nahe Eisschwingen Bunker. Ein Verstärker Schami meinte er müsste mir ( Hunter) den FH wieder abnehmen: Das Duell beginnt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warlich knapp war es , als ich mit noch gerade 10 % Leben und totem Pet den Schami doch noch niederstrecken konnte. *freu* ... aber was passiert .. ich will gerade aufmounten als ich nen Frostschock ins Kreuz bekomme. ganz Perplex, das der Schami wohl sein ankh gezogen hat lass ich mich fallen ( totstellen ftw) und überlebe das ganze mit 2 % Rest Energie.... das dumme für den Schami an der Sache... als er sich gerade aus dem Staub machen will, spring ich hoch und drück ihm nen Multishot rein XD ... FH CLEAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (seltsam das er nicht bemerkt hat, das es keine Ehre für seinen "Kill" gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## René93 (6. August 2008)

mit 70 von einer spinne im elwynn forest nach einem duell und dann dank den 10% schaden musste ich reppen gehen...


----------



## inv.zib (6. August 2008)

ally tötet mich und camped vor meiner leiche -.-


----------



## Anduris (6. August 2008)

Ich sag nur vom Aldor Fahrstuhl ausversehen runter springen FTW !! xD


----------



## voj (6. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster Tod war als ich (mit meinem schami) im hinterland halb tot vor mobs weggerannt bin. in den fluss wasserwandel an und dann wasserfall ruterspringe kurz darauf sehe ich die nachricht und denke wtf die mobs greifen mich nicht mehr an uns kampflog angemacht und ihr fällt und verlier *** leben ... ihr sterbt


----------



## Kamiya (6. August 2008)

Jaja, kommt mir vieles bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-prinzipiell ist jeder Tod peinlich, den Andere gesehen haben könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-darunter fallen ganz besonders die Tode in den Städten. Aldorfahrstuhl lässt grüßen. 
-jeglicher Tod durch ertrinken, nur weil man zu geizig war sich nicht von nem Alchi Unterwasseratmungszeug zu holen. Als Hexer sollte man sich anschließend besser ne Weile nicht blicken lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Eierbomben in Skettis, wenn man mal wieder nen Vogel übersehen hat und dieser dich mit dem ersten Treffer abmounten lässt
-beim Start im Auge des Sturms in voller Euphorie mal wieder gradeaus gerannt und den nächstbesten Gegner aufgesucht

Ich wünschte, Mario Barth würde WoW zoggn und uns mal ein paar seiner Erlebnisse erzählen. Kommt in Kombination mit seiner Freundin bestimmt ganz gut. Egal über was er herziehen würde...ihr würdet ihm ALLE bedingslos Recht geben.. "Aldorfahrstuhl! Kennste Aldorfahrstuhl? Geht immer hoooch und ruuunter, ziemlich tief...bei den Octopusleuten da....Gebt es zu, ihr kennt alle den Aldorfahrstuhl. Naaa klaaaar *zwinker* usw.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N3ji (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod... das war auf dem Arathi-BG. Stand 3-2 Flaggen für die Horde, also meine Seite^^

Sägewerk, ich bin als einziger am deffen, als ein gegnerischer Diszipriest auf mich kam, so erdungstotem usw gestellt. Hatte eigt auch keine Probleme gegen ihn... 
nun das ärgerliche: normal bin ich beim Kämpfen immer nur in Bewegung und auch gern am Springen... der Priest war inzwischen auf 10% runtergekloppt worden, ich hatte noch 40% (man halten die viel aus -.-)
joa, meine Maus hing dann auf einmal... und stand kurz vorm abgrund und lief auch gerade drauf zu. Ich wollte grad mit der Maus manövrieren, aber sie hing halt... ich flieg runter, sterbe, Sägewerk wird eingenommen und das blieb dann auch so für den Rest des BG's... Allianz hat knapp gewonnen -.-


----------



## Traka (6. August 2008)

Arathi? Flaggen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. August 2008)

Trixer1 schrieb:


> Wollten MC machen. Auf dem Weg dorthin (Blackrocktiefen) wartete leider noch ne Horderaidgruppe.
> Hordenpriest Gedankenkontrolle und mich in die Lava geschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das mach ich mit meinem priest immer bei hordlern die mich nerven in auge des sturms^^
abgrund runter und weg warer


----------



## Stajer (6. August 2008)

Als noch letzt Lebender beim Prinzen, nur noch 2 Prozent. Und das noch beim ersten Kararun xD


----------



## WoW-Zocker (6. August 2008)

Die nervigsten sind immer wenn Priester der gegnerischen Fraktion dich mit Mindcontrol von irgendwelchen höher gelegenen ebenen runterlaufen lassen....-,-


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

ich, hab mir grad bc gehohlt, glaub, war lvl 15, will natürlich unbedingt die scherbenwelt sehen, also portet mich n befreundet hexer nach shatt schön und gut will natürlich nochmehr sehen, lauf aus shatt raus, richtung nagrad, sieh nen grollhuff, denk : der sieht ja niedlich aus-TÖTEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - will ihn halt angreifen verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt-verfehlt
treffer- 1schaden gestreift. Grollhuff kommt angestürmt und tötet mich mit einem treffer und die moral aus der geschicht: töte wilde tiere nicht.
wieder in shatt hohl ich mir den fp und flieg zum dunklen portal- seh diese seltsame dämonen - greifen mich an-tot
gut, wiederbeleben und ab durchhs portal- stell fest dasich da festsitze, ruhestein hatt noch cd, also will ich den normalenweg nehmen, greift mich n dämon an-wieder tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich dann ausgelogt und dan zum gasthaus geportet.


----------



## Yagilrallae (6. August 2008)

Zul´Jin aus Zul´Aman - 1%
Hatte als Tank nur noch auf die anderen geachtet, das keiner in einer Feuersäule steht....und stand dann selbst drinne -.-


----------



## Panador (6. August 2008)

Mit Lvl 15 hast du aber in der Scherbenwelt und beim Dark Portal auch noch nix verloren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ärgerlichster Tod... puh, keine Ahnung, mich nerven aber meine Tode mit der Schurkin allgemein sehr viel mehr als mit dem Magier, die zwei "favorite" *Tisch aufn Kopf hau*-Arten:

- im Kampf, mehr und mehr Gegner adden wegen Pech mit Pats etc. und natürlich Vanish und Sprinten und Evasion down... tot
- der verfluchte Aldor Aufzug... weiß nicht wie oft ich das schon hatte.. ich reite drauf zu, er is noch da, ich lauf drauf/spring drauf, so dass ich ihn grade noch erwische.. denkste.. um ne halbe Sekunde verpasst, was in einem nervigen Flug Richtung Boden und entsprechendem PLASCH! endet.


----------



## Elfenpower@mal'ganis (6. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster tot war ich kämpfe mit nem andern schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nachdem er tot war  starb ich an seim gift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod ist ganz sicher in Shattrath passiert. Zum einen mal weil einer Varedis, den Dämonenjäger gepullt hat und der abv 50% unverwundbar war und zum anderen, auch in Shattrath bin ich schon xmal von meinem Erzfeind, dem Aldor-Aufzug gekillt worden...schon alleine der Aufzug ist ein grund Seher zu nehmen!


----------



## walfi (6. August 2008)

Erital schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese Antivir-Krankheit "Alle relevanten Anwendungen werden gestoppt"? Ist klasse wenn sowas in ner Ini passiert und du bist Heiler...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





jup kenn ich, bin als tank in ner ini(alle möglichen ist mir schon zu oft passiert) pull gerade ne gruppe, "plop" antivir, ich wieder rein, heiler tot = alle tot.

Hallo Bob


----------



## Moerli (6. August 2008)

skettis oben auf so nem baum nen kralliri für kochquest getötet... aufgemountet... losgerannt und gesprungen... verzweifelt den flugmodus vom schwarzen kriegsraptor gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (6. August 2008)

tja....ich hatte was richtiges spektakuläres...ich war tod...un konnte durch en bug nemma rezzen (schon scheiße =P)dann hab ich ticket geschrieben, wurde von nem gm aus en hügel geholt un wiederbelebt...5 sekunden später...plötzlilich FLOG ich....also so en fliegen als würde mich jemand zu boden schlagen (net verbuggte flugmeister) un ich landete 500m weiter un einer horde mit schweinen un war widda tot....ich denk mal bug odda der gm haste mihc xDDD


----------



## essey (6. August 2008)

durch irgendein Addons oder Einstellungen meinerseits war mal auf irgendeiner Taste (Ich glaube "F") oder so eine Fähigkeit gebindet. Mitm Jäger dann schön über Nagrand geflogen, auf die "F"-Taste oder wie auch immer gekommen und "Zack" - abgemountet 8[

Das ganze ist mir zig mal passiert, bis ich gecheckt habe, was phase is -.-'


----------



## Agharnius (6. August 2008)

hm eigentlcih noch schlimmer als tod,
hab Schattenlaby geheilt, vor murmur an einer 4er gruppe gewhiped, also als geist wieder losgelaufen, kurz bevor ich ini betrete friert mein bild ein, neustart, schwarzer bildschirm. Computer eingeschickt, 6 wochen später meldung: motherboard durchgeschmort, also neuen gekauft etc. pp. aber für die gruppe tats mir echt leid, also wenn ihr das lest entschuldigt bitte.
agha


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. August 2008)

Erst gestern: Habe den Fahrstuhl in Telredor (Zangamarschen) nur knapp verpasst.
Resultat: ca 2G Reparaturkosten

Edith: Ne Woche vorher bin ich vor einer Monstergruppe geflüchtet und von der Scherbenwelt runtergefallen :-( Ich habs mit Stürzen... Das Ärgerliche daran ist, dass man nicht mehr zu seiner Leiche kommt.


----------



## Kashiro (6. August 2008)

Duell Loose - killed by lvl 5 Mob


----------



## Sylor (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster tot war als ich von klipen ins wasser springen wollte aber ich hab das wasser ncht eerwischt und .... TOT


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2008)

Allie angegriffen und dc...


----------



## Sharkeno (6. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster tod war als ich ma von Grom´gol im schlingendorntal in den zeppelin nach unten auf diesen einen balkon.da war ein schurke und hat mich getötet-.-

des hat mich voll aufgeregt^^


----------



## Kasching (6. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster tod : 
Man kann nich sagen tod, denn es passierte insgesamt so ca 200 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ärgerlichsten Tode :

Ich bin irgendwo wo ein Mob in die nähe kommt , bekomme meinen geliebten error 134 komme wieder on und bin tot -_- Nach wie oben genannt, ca. 200 mal wirds schon ärgerlich ^^.  Die Tode gabs in meiner gesamten Spielkarriere. Deswegen 200 mal... alleine 20 mal in der letzten woche


----------



## theduke666 (6. August 2008)

Auf dem Fluggreifen mal eben was am Healbot testen wollen....
-.-


----------



## klams (6. August 2008)

einer fällt mir noch ein... gleich zwei tode in folge. als horde-anfänger die silithideier sammeln müssen. dazu silithidschwärmer gekillt. und mich die ganze zeit gefragt wieso meine hp noch fallen obwohl das vieh tot ist... die kleinen viecher die der schwärmer mit sich zieht nicht gesehen. und natürlich auch nicht auf die idee mit tab gekommen... 

mein einziger gedankengang war "ich bin doch nicht vergiftet, wtf?"


----------



## Sano (6. August 2008)

ärgerlichster tod? ... hatte ich schon einige.

heute morgen habe ich mir jedoch mit meinem
mage den tod herbeigesehnt^^



WS, 06.08.08, 9:30 Uhr, Realmpool: Todbringer

Die Flaggen treffen sich in der Mitte des BG.
Die Gruppen sind ausgeglichen stark und fast 
alle Spieler sind anwesend.^^
Ich, 70 Mage, stehe etwas abseits und verteile
großzügig Feuerbälle in die Ansammlung.
Zu meiner freude stört mich kein schurke der 
hinter mir aufploppt und kein jäger der seine 
gierigen Augen auf mich richtet.
Als ich dann vollkommen OOM bin und Tränke,
Steinchen und sonstige manasteigernde fähigkeiten
vollkomen ausgereizt habe fehlt mir plötzlich 
der Schurke oder der Jäger der mich ins nirvana 
schickt. DENN ein schnuckeliger WL bedenkt mich 
mit unglaublicher regelmässigkeit mit einem dot 
der aber so wenig schaden macht das ich nachsehe 
obs nicht evtl nen lowie ins bg geschafft hat.
Dieser nette Dot verhindert das ich aus dem kampf 
komme. *Wegrennen? Nöö, hier ist es doch so schön 
grad. Doofes Mana* denke ich mir und suche 
mir doch einen busch.

ihr könnt euch denken das als ich wieder da war die 
horde einen punkt gemacht hat ... schade!
ich fand meinen abgang aus diesem "tollen" kampf einfach nicht passend!^^
ich finde die jäger und schurken von heute morgen sollten 
sich schämen. sie haben einduteig NICHT ihren job gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne

mfg


PS: rechtschreibung ... blä blä


----------



## Kelki (6. August 2008)

wenn man beim fliegen in luftigen höhen 10 partikel zu einem ur irgendwas machen will und kein dudu ist :>
und das an einem tag mehrfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe zwei ärgerliche Tode.
> 
> Der erste war mit lvl 5 bei nem Wolf, weil ich vergas dass ich auch Fähigkeiten habe. Noob lässt grüßen XD
> 
> ...


Ihr kennt ja sicherlich die Kanone in Shattrath wo man da rein kann und ins Wasser fliegen kann, noch irgendwelche Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (6. August 2008)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!



Das ist ein synchornisationsfehler mit dem Server.

Reloggen hilft.


----------



## Griese (6. August 2008)

Wobei ich aber grade am Anfang mit nem ner neuen Klasse öfters sterbe^^

Naja, bin mal nachm Port an nem Dot verreckt. Das ist klasse sowas^^


----------



## Azralina (6. August 2008)

Sengende Steppe..nem Kumpel bei ner q geholfen und 58er Elite Mage gefunden..wollten killen,um zu sehn wegens Dropp...hatte wenig später n 500er Feuer Schaden un war innerhalb weniger sekunden down-.-..später als er es mit nem 70er probierte meinte er,des ginge nich,weil er auf 1% bliebe-.-
Rüssi war nach dem einen ma komplett im Eimer

Und Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt wars glaub ich in Mulgore..da war so ne Kanone in Donnerfels..hab die ausprobiert un kam bis ins Dorf der Bluthufe..nur die Höhe bis zum Boden stimmte nich-.-


----------



## Daianira (6. August 2008)

letzte Woche als mein Freund mich Alptraumranken farmen geschickt hat.. Gedankenverloren zu nem Punkt geflogen der ups am Pfad der Eroberung lag, gelandet, Blume holen wollen, in fight ne Gruppe von rechts, eine von links, das wär ja noch gegangen aber dann kam noch ein dicker grüner Riese und juhuu auch noch die lustige Pat..


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster tot? Das ist leicht:
Ich war mit meinem Jägertwink in Orgrimmar und hatte Pvp an weil ich kurz davor im BG war, ging zum erste Hilfelehrer tippe /afk Gehe schnell aufs Klo ein und als ich zurück komme war ich tot...
Bis Heute keine Ahnung was eigentlich passiert ist, vielleicht ein spontaner Allianzangriff immerhin ist der Erstehilfelehrer ja nicht weit weg vom Hintereingang, aber wenn man als Geist durch Og rennt kommt man sich ganz schön blöd vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (6. August 2008)

Ich habe mir in meiner pala Karriere angewöhnt das ich von meinem Flugtier auch in Grossen höhen einfach so absteige dank der Angstblase komme ich auch dann in 99% der Fälle heile unten an, aber es kommt dann doch ab und an mal vor das ich mich in fallender Hektik verklicke oder in einem grossen haufen Hordler lande die mich mordlüstern anschauen.......

ist immer wieder ärgerlich....


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

da hätte ich mal ... als druide von shat direkt als Vogel in den Nethersturm weils schneller geht für irgend eine Ini, beim start ganz nach oben bis man ansteht und auf "autoflug" "Num"-Taste gedrückt und kurz afklo, wo ich zurück komme denke ich mir hey gleich da aber n bischen weit oben

wußtet ihr das man als druide im Wirbelden nether zwischen höllenfeuerhalbinsel und nethersturm sich nicht mehr in eine Krähe zurückverwandeln kann.... na dann guten Flug


beim lvln höllenfeuerhalbinsel das quest vor dem Natürlichen Heilmittel ... Elite-Riesen kloppen, ersten rausgepullt niedergezergt mit allen mir zur verfügung stehenden mittel ... vor den adds weggelaufen in richtung strasse ... hingesetzt und mal was gefuttert und noch ehe ich wußte wie mir geschah flog mir ein Feuerball um die Ohren.
Getötet hat mich dieser horden-blödelf der da immer entlang patrouliert
n pvp - mob *gnarf*
versteh bis heut nicht warum der non-pvp-geflagte Allianzler angreift


hmm was war noch 

jeder try an vashi nach der zweiten "probier"-Woche wo man wegen ein paar bewegungslegasteniker verreckt ist

jedes mal wenn ich als druide den tiefensumpf abfarme zwecks Kräuter und an nem Sumpfriesen oder wie die heißen sterbe weil der an ein Teufelsgras verlinkt is ... versteh ich bis heut nich aber naja

jeder tot mit einer Random Gruppe wo einfach jemand gepennt hat oder gerade am .... schaukeln war weil im Bossfight nach 10 sekunden immer noch keine heilung kam oder ähnliches

jeder Tod in BG's durch nen Schurken der sich traut nen holy - priester zum staatsfeind numero uno zu machen und ihn jedes mal tötet obwohl er eigentlich schon beim ersten mal erkannt hat das es ein one-hit-wonder is .... hui muss das toll sein  

einfach all die unnötigen Tode die man in kA wieviel jahren stirbt wofür man selbst nix kann, 

ah einmal war ich kurz afk und fand mich am friedhof wieder .... naja kurz ist relativ ... und stealth funktioniert in freier wildbahn genauso wie auch in instanzen oder ähnlichem nur dann wenn man die nötige TAste auch drückt *knurr*


lg Sily


----------



## Imladmorgul (6. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe zwei ärgerliche Tode.
> 
> Der erste war mit lvl 5 bei nem Wolf, weil ich vergas dass ich auch Fähigkeiten habe. Noob lässt grüßen XD
> 
> ...



In der Arena 2vs2. Waren nur noch ich (Hexer) und der Feind (Hexer) übrig. Wir haben uns bis aufs Blut bekämpft, gefeart, gedottet bis sein und mein Mana alle war und dann bin ich halt gefühlte 0,002 Sekunden früher umgekippt als er, weil er mich nochmal mit seinem Dolch gestochen hat.


----------



## derwolf (6. August 2008)

ich mich totstellte weil jede menge mobs hinter mir waren ich dann einen dauerlagg hatte und ich nich mehr aufstehen konnte und ich dann dank totstellen verreckt bin


----------



## Hazeldine (6. August 2008)

Ich bin letztens von einem Berg gehüft um schneller ins Tal zu kommen...wollte meinen langsamen Fall aktivieren...nur ärgerlich daß ich vorher meine Leistenbelegung geändert hatte...bis ich die Federn wieder entdeckt hatte war ich schon sehr unsanft am Boden angekommen...

oder ich fliege mit dem Flugmount durch die Gegend...nutze die Zeit um mir was zu trinkenn zu holen und als ich wieder komme hatte mich eine Ally-Wache in Nagrand vom Flieger geholt...

und natürlich jeder Tod bei irgendwelchen Bugs...die mich auch noch in tausend Kilometer Entfernung kloppen


----------



## Traka (6. August 2008)

Bei dem See im Echsenkessel mal so hoch geflogen bis ich unten keinen See mehr sehn konnte..und immer höööher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bischen  gelangweilt umher geflogen (musst auch restlichen Mitglieder für Grp warten). Als dann alle da waren, dacht ich mir - Mensch jetzt einfach mal vom FM absetzen, sieht bestimmt Hammer aus...ist ja Wasser unten.

Nunja, glaube min. 2 aus der Grp die gerade in den Echsenkessel geschwommen sind haben sich zu tote erschreckt, als plötzlich ein Nachtelf Jäger neben ihnen auf eine kleine Sandbank aufschlug... *grml*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhyKing (6. August 2008)

Also mein ärgerlichster Tod war in ZA bei Akil'zon. 
Nachdem ich bei den Bomben verreckt bin (Lag) hab ich zum Glück noch einen BR bekommen. Ich wart schön ab bis die nächste Bombenphase vorbei war (was im Nachhinein auch blöd war, da der Dudu ja in nem sicheren Gebiet war) und lass mich rezzen. Was passiert? Zack Flammenatem >.<

Oder das Selbe bei Aran. Nachdem ich gestorben bin werde ich genau in den Flammenkranz gerezzt >.<


----------



## lakiller (6. August 2008)

von nem abhang gefallen , in der mitte hängengeblieben->gestorben

ich lag nur so "toll" das ich nen gm anschreiben musste um wieder dran zu kommen *g*


----------



## Shoguna (6. August 2008)

afk gegangen und vergessen dass ich unter Wasser war


----------



## ReWahn (6. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe zwei ärgerliche Tode.
> 
> Der erste war mit lvl 5 bei nem Wolf, weil ich vergas dass ich auch Fähigkeiten habe. Noob lässt grüßen XD
> 
> ...



Seber schuld wenn du ddann stirbst. Wir hatten so was auch mal, wenn keijner aus deinem Schlachtzug den Drachen angreift, dann schlägt dieser den pala zu brei und geht wieder weg.. mobs attakieren nur spieler, die den mob entweder durch bodypul aggroen, was aber nur möglich ist, wenn der mob auf seinem normalen platz steht oder auf seinem normalen patroullienweg ist, oer wenn der spieler den mob aktiv angreift.


----------



## minosha (6. August 2008)

Als ich noch nicht alles über Schamis wusste und mir Wasserwandeln gebuffed hab. Nach einem Sprung nen Wasserfall runter war ich weiser. Soll heissen: Das Wasser war hart.

Oder als ich mit meinem Krieger gequestet habe und kurz afk musste bin ich einfach in den Nächsten Bach gesprungen um nicht von Mobs angegriffen zu werden. Als ich wiederkam war ich ertrunken.


----------



## Alterac (10. August 2008)

war im av! ich bin jäger ...hab gerade mit mühe und not ein sp platt gemacht ...bin am reggen bummm ein hm taucht auf dottet und feart mich! durch zufall denke ich taucht ein schurke von uns auf und hilft mir ..soweit ok aber ich hab am ende 217 hp noch und denke das wird kanpp! hm stirbt aber im letzten moment was macht er ? er dottet^^ 
so zu verrecken fand ich echt unrühmlich^^


----------



## Zsaphira (11. August 2008)

In Karazhan mit Eisblock runter in die Menagerie gesprungen und vergessen das die Mobs noch 
stehen hat im TS für gelächter gesorgt. Und die Würmer haben sich auch gefreut.


----------



## Prenne (11. August 2008)

von aldorhöhe gesprungen ... und bubble hatte cooldown


----------



## Serodiar (11. August 2008)

ich denke mal mein ärgerlichster (und dümmster) tod, war als ich von einem priester gedankenkontrolliert wurde und somit steuerte er mich ein mob...er dann prügelte mich der priester bis auf 1% und den rest erledigte das mob -.- ------> die folge war, dass ich reparieren musste wegen 10% rüstungsverlust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baazul (11. August 2008)

bei einem arena match hatte der letzte gegner nur noch 2% als ich gestorben bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das problem mit der aldor höhe kenn ich auch gut...autorun ftl


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

ärgerlichster tod...hm *überleg*

als ich mit meinem priester am questen war... ich greife einen mob an, kurz bevor der verreckt ist, holt der seine freunde...joa, habe dann den einen platt gemacht, da rennt der andere weg...der holt dann wieder einen, heiltrank geschluckt, den anderen gekloppt, der rennt (oh, wie unerwartet^^) weg und holt natürlich wieder ein add...najoa, dann war ich platt ;(
fand ich ziemlich nervig, und als priest ists eh nicht so leicht im low lv mobs zu plätten (bevor diese ihre kollegen holen, wenn sie wegrennen)


----------



## ginky_8 (11. August 2008)

mein wo ich mit laggs von dudu von irgendein berg (glaub nordwestlich von shatt) gesprungen bin und meine Krähenform kurz vor den aufprall zünden wollte und durch lagg nicht angekommen ist :-( 

der coolste fast tot war wo ich ini meine komplette gruppe down auser ich und ich mit *1 Hp* am ende den boss umklatschte das war nur göttlich die kommentare danach :-)


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> der coolste fast tot war wo ich ini meine komplette gruppe down auser ich und ich mit *1 Hp* am ende den boss umklatschte das war nur göttlich die kommentare danach :-)


das hatte ich auch XD
war in sklaven hero, 2. boss ^^ tank verreckt, kurz darauf die dds, ich spamme mondfeuer, zack fällt der boss um ^^
das fand ich richtig geil ^^


----------



## Pahhw (11. August 2008)

Nightbane

try 1

23% tank down  alle dds down auser mir  (mage) 
Feral Holypala Ich und Restrodudu überleben 
ich war oom manasteine und tränke alle weg hervorufung cd 

Feral (nicht critimmun) schnappt nightbane 

1% fear tank down ich bekomm aggro pala rewagert und haut sds raus nightbane rennt zum restrodudu
ich mach weiter dmg dudu down er kommt wieder zu mir und 
"Feuerschlag"
"Resist"
ich down pala macht bubbel an und weihe und nightbane gibt um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit dem Shami war ich am questen im Hinterland  und muste eben zum kisok gehn ich stell mich auf den see mit wasserwandeln geh los komm wieder und bin beim friedhoff der buff lief aus und ich ertrank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (11. August 2008)

hm ich weiß nicht genau wie man sich da fühlt, aber wenn ich zu meinem kleinen bruder gehe und alt+f4 drücke während er grad im kampf ist, nur weil es abendessen gibt.. ich weiß ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein bitterster tod, blutelf im startgebiet muss man so arkanmonster töten und wenn man fertig ist ist man ziehmlich weit oben.. und wenn man runterkuckt ist da wasser... und wenn man springt stellt man fest das das wasser nur bis zu den knien geht.. naja das hat mich so sehr aufgeregt das ich alt+f4 gedrückt hab und am nächsten tag den blutelf wieder gelöscht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (11. August 2008)

Bub_Bub666 schrieb:


> Meiner war Level 20 Sukkubus Quest. Ich laufe durch Schlingendornental mit nem Kollegen(war damals level50). Dann hab ich es im Gebusch bruzzeln gehört -> RUMMS-> 11k Pyro crit ins gesicht bekommen^^




Made my day xD


btt:

Es war auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, bei den Leerwandlern. Da stand einer am Rande der Welt, naja, und ich trottel spring ihm entgegen, haue ihn, fliegen ein stück weiter... noch ein stück weiter... auf einer stelle gelandet die "glatt" war und ins nichts gerutscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat mich ziehmlich geärgert^^


----------



## Spichty (11. August 2008)

Als der Server bei Kel Thuzad bei 19% abstürtzte und der ganze Raid gefallen, gefallen, gefallen und gefallen ist bis er tot in Soutshore gelegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorgler (11. August 2008)

nachdem ich mit meinem Heiler in Krypta starb und niemand rezen konnte bin ich wieder zur wartenden Gruppe gelaufen, doch ich musste vorher natürlich testen ob man da auf der Brücke vorm ersten Boss auch runterfallen kann xD


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

Von kleinen 60igern in SW um 4 Uhr nachts umgebracht werden als Hordler suckt!


----------



## Shaure (11. August 2008)

der allerärgerlichste war sicherlich damals in der TdM : 

.....damals war ich auf non-hero und leider noch nciht critimmun(tankadin=me)....==> dauernd crits, heriler hat mich verflucht..dann das glück im unglück...zwar alle dds tot, aber heiler steht noch bei 3ß% und ihc fast voll....boss 5%...astralflimmer, heiler tot, 4% schild des rächers => 3%, bubble, nach der bubble handauflegung...schild und hammer des zorns...wie alles mana weg wegen heilung in der bubble...boss 34hp ...er haut zu ... ich hol aus....er war schneller und stärker...und während dann der button zum geist freilasssen erschien, hat er sich wieder vollgereggt...

das war der ärgerlichste tod von mir....war ja klar, dass es bei den nachfolgenden 4 runs auch nciht geklappt hat und die gruppe an ihm gescheitert sich aufgelost hat

naja....was soll man machen...der teufel ist ein eichhörnchen....

in diesem sinne

lg


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> naja....was soll man machen...der teufel ist ein eichhörnchen....
> 
> in diesem sinne
> 
> lg


Soll das heißen ich fütter seit Jahren _den Teufel durch den Winter_?


----------



## Sreal (11. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster tod o.O ja, da hab ich zwei situationen.

1. Arena 2v2 - brauchte nur noch 2 punkte für S4 Helm (1700er wertung) [ja, holy pala im 2v2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da spielt man nit so hoch^^]. Hatten da Diszi und SL, diszi war down.. Mein made (damals schurke) war ebenfalls down. Hexer auf etwa 5% live, was passiert.. server ist verbuggt gewesen (danke an die gilde xxx .. namecalling und so^^) ich stand da mit 70% der hexer mit 5% und wurde aus der arena gekickt (frühzeitiger dc). als ich einloggte musste ich feststellen, dass wir 24 punkte durch diesen "BUG!!!11elf" verloren haben. Ajo und ich lag danach tod neben dem arena heini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. pre bc, war der letzte noch überlebende bei Taddius (oder wie der heisst^^ in naxx eben). Raid down, ich lebe noch.. boss bei genau 210 live (hab den screen sogar noch soweit ich weiss) zack 2x verfehlt...Down.

Der Raidleader ist danach so ausgerastet (hingen bei dem seit wochen) und hat in seiner wut seinen monitor zertrümmert^^.


----------



## SixNight (11. August 2008)

Lady Vashj first kill der try lief so gut keiner is gestorben bei 3 % dreht sie sich zu mich um und klatsch mich noch 24/25 am leben x) fast first kill ohne tot ... die schuld lag übrigens am sdr der ausgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> Der Raidleader ist danach so ausgerastet (hingen bei dem seit wochen) und hat in seiner wut seinen monitor zertrümmert^^.


Ich rege mich nie wegen WoW auf, bin sogar einmal zum Spass repkosten farmen gegangen: Mit einer Randomgrp SSC ich und ein - offensichtlich betrunker - Hexer aus meiner Gilde hatten als einzige mehr als 3 T5 Teile. Als wir beim 3 mal beim ersten Boss gewiped sind und wir alle tot am Boden liegen kommt im Ts vom Hexer

"Ich war kurz am Kaffe machen, is der Boss jetzt down?" 

Gott wie da alle losgebrüllt haben werd ich nie vergessen, ich bin als einzige vor lachen auf den boden gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kethe (11. August 2008)

ooooh mein ärgerlichster tod is schon ne ganze weile her, mit meinem damaligen main=> hexer 
wir raiden fröhlich mc. bis dato alles schön und gut

raid irgendwieo total aufgelößt und wipe .... 
komischerweise hatten ich und irgend n pala (kA wer, is scho zu lang her) n SS 
wir beleben uns wieder und da seh ich nicht son riesen stein-dingens auf uns zu kommen o.ô (diese schwarzen römpler da ... kA, wenn wer den namen hat, her damit, ihr kennt die sicherlich .... sehn so aus, wie der eine boss garr)
naja
der kommt auf uns zu .... ich dacht mir so "scheiße scheiße scheiße !!!    der kreuzt sicher gleich unsere wege...!!! o.ô"
ich renn vor .... will ihn bannishen und zack haut er mich ausn latschen und den pala auch ... also doch einmal laufen für alle :>

oder ein anderer wipe, der regelrecht auf meine kappe ging,zu pre-bc zeiten :

wir sind im dämmerwald und wollten (damals  hieß er noch) emeriss legen .... 
nuja, sind alle gebufft ... 

auf einmal hör ich nur noch unseren raidlead schreien "eyyyy duraa!!! dein wichtel!!!! was macht der da zum teufel!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!"
naja ...wipe ... und ich -200dkp ~~ 

mehr würde mir jetz SO nicht einfallen, was mich irgendwie ärgern würde ... 


so Far


----------



## Arahan20 (11. August 2008)

Also mein ärgerlichster Tot war beim questen, wo ich mit Shadowstep zum Gegner jumpen wollte kam aber durch nen fehlklick in na mob gruppe an wo nen elite dabei war rest konnte man sich denken, allein wenn man keine Cooldowns mehr hat -.-

Aso,
der ärgerlichste Tot vom Kolegen war einfach zu geil,
ihr kennt ja die Klippen im Hinterland....waren da ma questen un wollten zurück zum Lager (Horde) joa ich (als Schurke) das letzte Stück runtergesprungen....Kolege war Jäger XD und naja er meinte über TS "Ja manchmal überleb ich das manchmal nicht..." 
Er sprang runter und klatschte neben mir auf....Tot....Ich fands ganz lustig aber dann kam das beste...Er lief als Geist zurück un sprang runter belebte sich im Flug wieder und war wieder Tot XD XD XD ich konnte nich mehr un der Rest im TS au nich (nerven ihn heut noch damit) owned by schwerkraft naja 
cu


----------



## Myrvold (11. August 2008)

Am Wochenende hab ich mir was peinliches geleistet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich queste mit meinem Druiden-Twink in den Zangarmarschen und mache die Sammelquest am Eingang zum Echsenkessel (also unter Wasser). Es klingelt, an der Tür, ich tarne mich schnell, damit ich in der Zeit nicht angegriffen werde. Dann komme ich von der Tür zurück und siehe da, ich bin ertrunken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (11. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod mit meinem Jäger war letztens bei Questen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Ich musste die Leerwandler umhauen was auch nicht so das Problem war. Nebenbei immer noch nen nervigen Priester der mich imer killen wollte es aber nicht geschafft hat. Naja irgendwann kam dann nen 70er geflogen und ich wollt mich verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb bin ich einen Absatz an der einen Mauer runtergesprungen und um die Mauer rumgelaufen. Das blöde war dann bloß, dass ich da dann nicht wieder hoch kam und auch auf der anderen Seite nicht. Nach dem ich ein paar Minuten nen Ausweg gesucht hatte, musste ich dann leider freiwillig in den Tod springen. Aber wenigstens hatten mich die beiden Hordis nicht gesehen wie ich da unten in der Fall saß^^


----------



## Cazor (11. August 2008)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Mein ärgerlichster Tod mit meinem Jäger war letztens bei Questen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Ich musste die Leerwandler umhauen was auch nicht so das Problem war. Nebenbei immer noch nen nervigen Priester der mich imer killen wollte es aber nicht geschafft hat. Naja irgendwann kam dann nen 70er geflogen und ich wollt mich verstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dasselbe ist mir Zangarmarschen passiert beim Basilisken farmen. Da oben am Todesmoor, renne so nem Vieh hinterher bis an die letzte Kante, kille, ledere, feine Teufelsschuppe aber dann gabs keinen Weg mehr hoch. Musste springen..


----------



## legnal (11. August 2008)

Die nervigesten Tode sind wenn ma in Nagrand auf den Inseln landet und unbedingt die Wolke haben will.... UNBEDINGT... und dann runterfällt


----------



## Schwerhörig (11. August 2008)

1% Whipe bei Karathress und ich bin fast als letzter gestorben...und das nach bestimmt 4 wochen try's

Jaja flamt mich 4 Wochen für Karathress blablabla noobgilde, unsere gilde gibts eh nichmehr


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. August 2008)

AV, ich als Schurke allein in die feindliche Base geschlichen, als Def ist ein Krieger da. Ich will schon jaulen das ich nix ausrichten kann <beep> meldet sich meine KoS-Liste. Hey Moment, den kennst du, der hat nix drauf, Twink-Killer mit Crap EQ, den haste doch gestern erst verprügelt ! 
Ich schleich mich also an und metzele los, wie erwartet genausoviel Widerstand als würde ich meine Waffen in einen Magier rammen. Er versucht auch gleich wegzurennen, schafft es  noch bis zur Flagge, auf einmal hab ich die 6 Wächter am Hintern. Naja Krieger ist ja tot, entrinnen an und druff. Mit 2% HP steh ich da und fummel an der Flagge rum, auf einmal sprintet mich ein 62er Dudu an und haut mich um... ich hab in meine Tastatur gebissen...


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2008)

Ich bin im Steinkrallengebirge von einem Berg gehüpft und krepiert. Danach bin ich wieder zu meiner Leiche gelaufen (natürlich wieder runter gehüpft, war ja schon tot). Aber ich depp hab mich während des Falls gerezzt, und bin gleich noch mal gestorben :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Komicus (11. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> In Nagrand beim Wolken saugen.... wollte meinen Hubschrauber beschwören und hab den falschen Knopf erwischt, dabei nicht nachgedacht und dann von einer schwebenden Insel auf nem Talbuk in den Tod gesprungen. Shit happens...



Das kenn ich auch, Reitmount anstatt das Flugtier und ab damit, man sieht sich bei Bob auf dem Friedhof^^


----------



## Hadec (11. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod ist im mom im Ads gewesen als mich ein Priester Kontrolliert hat meine Insigne Cd hatte und der Priester mich die Klippe runterspringen ließ^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. August 2008)

Als ich damals noch Ruf brauchte bei den Netherschwingen wollte ich mal testen, ob man den Höllenfeuerorc-Buff wegdrücken kann, leider hab ich den Drachen erwischt und bin hinuntergefallen.

Achja genau: Ich hab es geschafft zu sterben, als ich schon tot war!

folgendes: Ich war in Westfall, damals ca. level 12-15, ich weiß es nichtmehr. Dann bin ich raus aufs Meer geschwommen, ich dachte mir, dass ich vielleicht irgendwas neues entdecken würde, und tatsächlich: Ich hab die Erschöpfung entdeckt. Naja auf gut Glück einfach mal weitergeschwommen und natürlich gestorben. Geist freigelassen, hingerannt und gedacht, dass man als Geist diesen Balken nicht angezeigt bekommt und bin weitergerannt. Dann ist doch tatsächlich mein Geist auf dem Wasser nochmal gestorben. Resultat: Doppelte Repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:


> Ich bin im Steinkrallengebirge von einem Berg gehüpft und krepiert. Danach bin ich wieder zu meiner Leiche gelaufen (natürlich wieder runter gehüpft, war ja schon tot). Aber ich depp hab mich während des Falls gerezzt, und bin gleich noch mal gestorben :S


Kenn ich, aber ausm Schergrat, da hab ich das auch schon veranstaltet...ich wette ich hab schon ca. 100g bezahlt, nur um irgendwelche sinnlosen Tode zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. August 2008)

Auch ärgerlich : Mit Jäger im PVP gewesen, dmg-Pet dabei, logisch, das irgendwann wegen farmen im Stall gelassen, wiedergeholt für Insel-Dailies, total vergessen das es noch auf Aggro steht...


Hm, wieso greifen mich die Wachen an ? Ich hab doch gar nix gemacht ?!?!?  /selfslap


----------



## Uranius (11. August 2008)

Ärgerlichster Tod? Naja wenigstens wars ein Tod mit Spaß dabei.

TDM Hero dritter Boss. Sind scho die ganze Zeit am Whipen gewesen da wir nur nen Schurken für CC dabei hatten.
Am Ende noch nen Mage geholt.
Wir also am Boss der als Adds Hexer, Mage, Krieger und Schurke hatte.
Wir hauen die Priesterin um, schaffen den Hexer (hier sind unser Hexer und Mage verreckt) hauen den Mage um und metzeln den Krieger auf 5% runter.

Ich blick mich um und was merk ich? Genau, ich bin alleine. XD
Wollte schon wegrennen, aber dann dacht ich mir, sterbe im Kampf wie ein richtiger Krieger.
Prügel mich also mit dem Krieger und dem Schurken. Da der Krieger nur 5% noch hatte und ich wie durch ein Wunder meine vollen HP lag der schnell im Dreck.
Also prügel ich mich mit dem Schurken etwa 5-10 Minuten. ^^
Ich Heiltrank, er Heiltrank. Unsere HPs gingen fast gleichmäßig runter und im Channel seh ich nur meine Gruppe mitfiebern.

Am Ende hab ich den Schurken umgehauen, alle freuen sich. Ich mich auch und springe auf den Leichen rum..................direkt in die Mobgruppe die wir als einzigste stehen gelassen haben. -.-

Man wurd ich ausgelacht. Vorallem sind etwa 10 Sekunden später die anderen 4 beim Boss angekommen.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. August 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> wenn man bei einem boss der noch 1% hat als letzter stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das passiert ja noch oft.

mein ärgerlichster war mit meinem allitwink im gebiet "der loch" xD.

da gibts doch die wasserfälle... und ne quest bei der man OBEN an den wasserfällen tauchen muss.

ich idiot spring voller zuversicht runter, weil im q-log "unten" steht.

ich sterbe natürlich (allineuling, hatte kA, dass man da nicht runterspringen kann)

gerezzt wurde ich irgendwo im anliegenden gebiet...

OMG


----------



## Fire bone (11. August 2008)

Blackrock am portstein: Mind controll vom priester und schwupps lag ich in der lava... 
na ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (11. August 2008)

Als mich ich auf Quel'danas bei der Barrieren aufladen Q auf einmal die Barriere haute, und zwar mit 600 dmg pro schlag...

Oder als Van Cleef auf einmal meinte 2k Crits rauszuhauen, und der GM net wusste worans lag^^


----------



## FFX (11. August 2008)

Auge des Sturms

Ich habe die Flagge, will zum Magierturm rennen und werde vom Priester MC. WOTF hat natürlich noch 10 Sekunden Cooldown, Insignie auch Cooldown, also Falle ich in die Tiefen des Nether!


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2008)

Ärgerlichster Tod ganz klar Tdm Hero gleich 2 mal ^^.
Einmal bei Vexallus alle Tot nur noch Heal Pala lebt heilt sich voll greift an, Vexallus fast hin,
Pala wirft diese Hammer der nur unter 20% mobleben geworfen werden kann und ihm wurde wiederstanden oder verfehlt oder so 
Vexallus > 894 leben left -.-

2. selbe ini selber Run, Kael´thas nur noch ich als Feuer Mage leben Trank Eisblock , vorher noch verband , dann Gravi Phase ich baller alles drauf 
was geht , na toll 315 hp left -.-.- , 2 Try war er tot und was dropt natürlich die selbens Scheiß shwere Rüssi sachen wie immer -.-,
Warte immernnoch auf Robe ...

LG NEbola


----------



## Tweetycat280 (11. August 2008)

auch mal was dazu schreib

ich war gestern twinken im dämmerwald irgendwie dachten 2 hordies(schurke u diszi priest) sie müßten in dunkelhain die questgeber killlen also log ich auf mein Jäger um flieg hin schaffe es mit mühe u not die beiden zu legen hatte selber nur noch 200 hp wer kommt von hinten "Kleiner"  ergo tod 

oder was mich nervt wenn ich dailys mache hetz ich mitm hexer auf die adds immernoch den leerwandler bloß irgendwie hat der zur zeit die dumme angewohnheit den mob mit zu nehmen und weiter zu laufen sorgt immer für stress bei Kazzak 



oder solche sätze: "Hexer schau mal mit dem auge um die ecke ob die pat kommt, das auge zieht keine aggro"


----------



## Darussios (11. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> oder solche sätze: "Hexer schau mal mit dem auge um die ecke ob die pat kommt, das auge zieht keine aggro"




Stimmt doch auch Das Auge vom hexer zieht keine Gruppenaggro. Wenn das Auge putt gehauen wird rennt der dafür verantwortliche Mob doch nicht zur Gruppe und haut die.
Ich weiß nicht was du an dem Satz auszusetzen hast in meinen Augen stimmt der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domirex (11. August 2008)

Ärgerlich war es immer wenn ich in der Luft durch Dots oder sonst etwas gestorben bin. Vor einiger Zeit sind die Leichen ja in der luft hängen geblieben und nicht runtergefallen.  Folge: Geistheiler

Oder generellist es Ärgerlich, wenn man an Orten stirbt, die als Geist unerreichbar sind.


----------



## Donnerjäger (11. August 2008)

bei illidian alle sind gewipt und der is am dot verreckt 
omg ich ins kissen gebissen ^^


----------



## Cilenz (11. August 2008)

Also ich im Sprung von der Sehertreppe gemerkt hab das ich nur 50% leben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und gottesschild erst beim aufschlag zündete)

Oder was sicher jedem Pala passiert, man springt wo runter und merkt, das Gottesschild noch cd hat und man SdS ned schnell genug findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (11. August 2008)

mein blödester Tot wa in nagrand mit lvl 70 hatte gerade mein flugmount neu und da hat mich ein Tauren DuDu vom himmel geschossen ,
da lag ich nun mit in der luft und kamm von unten mit mein geist nich tan meiner leiche ran .
Wa zu geizig mich beim geistheiler wieder zu beleben und GM wollte mir nicht helfe , dann wa ich 2 tage aus geloggt und wolla wa mein char wieder am leben .


----------



## Nightwraith (11. August 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> wenn man bei einem boss der noch 1% hat als letzter stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaa...
ich weiß was du meinst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit ner Nachtelfe mal...gaaaanz am Anfang, die Klippe runtergefallen...
wollte mim Geist nah dran um mich zu beleben, dann mim Geist hinterhergefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Un dwollte dann tatsächlich einmal um die Insel fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosur (11. August 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> wenn man bei einem boss der noch 1% hat als letzter stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




richtig^^ unser first try beim Blinden ging so aus^^ erste ID beim blinden und 1% das war scho ärgerlich :/ 

dann noch einen bei hydross ... dd hatte nach phasenwechsel aggro gezogen und er stand bei 3% auf entkommen ^-^ in der linken säule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dato hatten wir hydross auch noch nie down^^


----------



## Nehar (11. August 2008)

Naja zum einen Wären da sicherlich die Verbuggten Mobs, sowas darf eigentlich nicht sein. Dann natürlich noch die Nagrand Quest, wo man in dieses Nest Springen muss.... Was mch aber auch sehr aufregt, ist wenn ich in uc im Fahrstuhl sterbe :/


----------



## Âlidâri (11. August 2008)

also mein ärgerlichster: Als ich beim Endboss von TDM heroic als lezter gelebt habe und der Boss nurnoch 1% hatte, ich starb, wir mussten das ganze neu machen.
Mein geilster Tod allerdings kam wenige Minuten später als ich wieder der lezte lebende war und der Boss wieder auf einem %, schnell Schattenbrand todesmantel un instand schattenblitz rausgehauen und während der blitz auf ihn flog starb ich, der Blitz hat dennoch gerade gereicht um ihn zu töten. wir konnten und beleben und looteten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (11. August 2008)

- Von unsichtbaren/verbuggten Mobs getötet zu werden.
- Zu Anfang von BC kam es noch oft vor das unsichtbare Löcher in der Welt waren, da macht man Chaaaarge und dann fiel man ins nichts


----------



## Gutebesserung (11. August 2008)

Mit meinem Druiden das erste mal unterwegs in die Mechanar gewesen. Dabei Energietwist Makro geschrieben und dummerweise nicht aufgepasst und /cancelform in den Chat geschrieben. War so überrascht das ich den Flugform Button nicht mehr gefunden habe. Also don´t fly and write.


----------



## Geibscher (11. August 2008)

Typische Szene: Kampf mit nem Mob. Mob stirbt ich ca. 70% Health, während des lootens kommt zufällig ein Mob vorbei, erneuter Kampf. Mob stirbt ich ca. 40% health. Looten, hinsetzen was essen, während des essen spawnt der nächste Mob, wieder Kampf. Mob stirbt ich ca. 15%, als plötzlich mehrere Mobs irgendwo herkommen. Bei der Flucht aus dem Gebiet passiert es dann immer wieder dass mich ein Mob der geschätzte 10m hinter mir steht noch einen verpasst und ich draufgehe.

Glaube sowas passiert mir beim leveln von 1-70...hmmm 100mal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellix (11. August 2008)

mein peinlichster Tod war, nachdem ich mich mit Lowlife aus dem elementar platue geporrtet hab und dann in shat einfach von meinem mount gesprungen bin - 500 schaden - Bumm - Tod^^


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Ich hatte mein WoW (mal wieder) frisch installiert, und die Tastaturkürzel noch nicht geändert.

Ich bin dann in Shat ne Klippe runter gesprungen 
und hab vergeblich meine Flugform gesucht... 
öööööö, hey, MATSCH!


----------



## neo1986 (11. August 2008)

Ich hab bis jetzt 2 gehabt mit lev 31 allein durch burg schattenfang und bei dem word mit den vledermäusen gestorben peinlich peinlich.
Zweitens mit lev 42 in Uldaman als wir ohne heiler es gerade durchgepackt haben und der letzte schlag vom endboss dem dicken mich gekillt hat wir beide vlogen sozusagen gleichzeitig um und genau in dem moment starb auch unser schammi also scheiße wars um den Quest zu holen nochmal ganz durch latschen
war echt voll der mist.


----------



## Argolo (11. August 2008)

Die blödeste Todessituation ist mir schon oft geschehen. Ein Ally onehitet einen Twink von mir in dem Vorgebirge des Hügellands. Ist mir bis jetzt sehr oft schon passiert. -.-"


----------



## Geige (11. August 2008)

der ärgerlichste tot naja wohl eher ein lustiger 

ich schätz ab wie tief das waser unter mir ist dismounte vom flugmount und naja 
war wohl doch ned tief genug ;p


----------



## IMBAsuna (11. August 2008)

meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind folgende^^

Zuerst ma: Ich hab n shice internet^^ hin und wieder dcs usw... aber ausgerechnet immer genau DANN, wenn ich in skettis die elite bäumchen umklopp... folge: TOT! Ist immer ärgerlich von mobs gekillt zu werden die man normalerweise mit verbundenen Augen killt...

und einmal noch, da hatte ich gerade meine G15 gekauft und hatte vorher immer mit soner billigen Tastatur gezockt wo alles viel größer war und so... mein key für Verstohlenheit liegt bei mir genau über der Sprungtaste (Verstohlenheit: 1 aufm numpad und Springen: 0) ich flieg also schön durch die Luft mit der Maus richtung Shergrat, muss dann nur gradeaus über n Berg fliegen und drück die sprungtaste zum aufsteigen..... UPS^^ in (gefühlten) 10 km höhe verstohlenheit gedrückt und klatsch war der schurke matsch ^.^ und natürlich genau so aufgekommen dass ich mim geist net hinkam >.<


----------



## Damatar (11. August 2008)

2 sind es an der zahl

1: an einem mob dran, server disconnect, kommst rein hallo geistheiler
2: atacke aus dem nichts zu siehst nich woher , ist keiner da und deine hp geht down^^


----------



## mib2000 (11. August 2008)

Schon ma vor OG von ner Sau nach nem Duell tot gecritet worden?


----------



## Sérâph!m (11. August 2008)

Hm,... eigentlich immer dann, wenn ich mir denke "So noch eben den Mob looten und dann eben afklo gehen." Wenn ich dann wiederkomme bin ich schon des öfteren vom Respawn umgenatzt worden.

Edith sagt, dass es auch ärgerlich ist, wenn man gaaaanz kurz vor dem Ende eines BGs mit nem Hexer zugange ist und das BG genau in dem Moment zuende ist, wenn man alle DOTs drauf hat und dann bei den Kampfmeistern verreckt, weil Cloak of Shadows _nicht_ ready ist und man vergessen hat, am Anfang des BGs Kekse mitzunehmen.


----------



## Schamson (11. August 2008)

Dumme Verbugte Mops in Startgebieten. 
Erstmal anschlagen -> ist enkommen -> nächsten Mop laufen -> anschlagen -> entkommen -> nächster Mop -> anschlagen -> funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> die beiden von vorhin funzen auch plötzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> TOT


----------



## Flooza (11. August 2008)

Sérâph!m schrieb:


> Edith sagt, dass es auch ärgerlich ist, wenn man gaaaanz kurz vor dem Ende eines BGs mit nem Hexer zugange ist und das BG genau in dem Moment zuende ist, wenn man alle DOTs drauf hat und dann bei den Kampfmeistern verreckt, weil Cloak of Shadows _nicht_ ready ist und man vergessen hat, am Anfang des BGs Kekse mitzunehmen.



ich finds eig ne Schweinerei, dass die dots weiter ticken wenn man nicht mehr im bg ist. Bin daran schon öfter verreckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdan (11. August 2008)

> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ihr das kennt aber, wenn man in Tanaris, von Gadgezan aus in den Süden läuft, trifft man ja auf diesen Insektenbau(i-was mit Quirai oder so).Wenn man eines dieser Insekten getötet hat kamen 1-2 kleine Mini-käfer die vergleichbar mit Eichhörnchen und Hasen sind.Nur das sie dich halt attackieren. Dies wusste ich aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht und fragte mich die ganze Zeit voher denn der Schaden kommt(Die Dinger sind echt WINZIG).Nun ja und das Ende vom Lied ist das ich dumm gestorben bin rolleyes.gif .
> 
> /edith Es sei gesagt diese Käfer machen 2-4Schaden



Oh ja!! Überhaupt wenn du den großen gekillt hast und dann die kleinen dich dann angreifen, sehr ärgerlich wenn es dann schon 5-6 sind, und dann noch ein zweiter von den rießen Vichern kommen .. der wieder solche Kakerlaken holt ... arrr .. war ich sauer danach!! Vor allem weil man sich überhaupt nicht heilen kann .. und Baumrinde vom Dudu gerade cd hatte .. arrr!!!


----------



## Stoggie (11. August 2008)

Ärgerlichster Tod...  kommt nur einer in Frage:
gerade in einer Gruppe in den Zangarmarschen zum questen, ich war gerade noch auf dem Pilzkaff reppen, die anderen warten schon unten.
Ich spring noch auf den Aufzug, der gerade von der Plattform wegfährt und verlaute natürlich auch im Gruppenchat, dass ich es endlich mal geschafft habe, auf den Aufzug zu kommen. 
Weil mit das Teil dann doch etwas zu langsam war bin ich bei der Hälfte runtergesprungen. Ich dachte zumindest, dass es die Hälfte wäre. 
Das nächste was im Gruppenchat zu lesen war, war "Damn, kann mal wer rezzen?" und natürlich "Haha, lol xDD" in Massen. :-/

Ansonsten noch die Aufzüge bei der Aldor und natürlich Seheraufzug und kurz darauf Magierturm in SW. 
Und ja, ich hab das mit den Aufzügen und Abhängen wirklich drauf.


----------



## EliteOrk (11. August 2008)

Von Priestern per Mindcontrol in den Abgrund/Lava/Mobgruppen gesteuert werden...


----------



## wuschel21 (11. August 2008)

Meiner war also wir vor archi standen als i so nen noob bei 22% meinte alles zu ballern und nicht er zu heilen archi haut auf tank tank kippt um eecend dan auch da war er glaub ich 21% danach und WIPE


----------



## jolk (11. August 2008)

bin in feralas eine klippe runtergefallen und gestorben...eigentlich ja nicht schlimm, aber als ich dann mit dem geister wieder zum kadaver wollte bin ich als geist die klippe wieder runtergesprungen und habe ärgerlicherweise ein paar Sekunden zu früh auf annehmen gedrückt --> fallschaden (hatte ja nur 50% life) -->Tot 

bin aufgrunde eines Bugs an Land ertrunken...der angelnde Spieler um den ich gehüpft bin,während meines Todestanzes, war sehr verdutzt...


----------



## Genorion (11. August 2008)

Bei mir wars als ich mitm Krieger im Schlingendorntal unterwegs war (PvP- Server).

Ich kille munter meine Panther, danach von ner blutelfen priesterin gekillt. So, es geht aber noch weiter:

Ich lauf zurück zur Leiche, schau mich um, ok alle weg, rezz mich und mach weiter.

1ne minute später kommt die Blutelfe wieder, zusammen mit nem druiden.

Kurz darauf hüpfe ich unter gedankenkontrolle durch die Gegend, werde anschließend mit Mondfeuer bombardiert und wieder mit Gedankenkontrolle belegt.

Kaum bin ich unter Gedankenkontrolle werd ich vom druiden geheilt.

So, in dem moment taucht n Alli Jäger auf, feuert n Mehrfachschuss ab und killt die 2 hordler und mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (11. August 2008)

Stoggie schrieb:


> Ansonsten noch die Aufzüge bei der Aldor und natürlich Seheraufzug und kurz darauf Magierturm in SW.
> Und ja, ich hab das mit den Aufzügen und Abhängen wirklich drauf.



Also ich hüpfe immer von der Sehertreppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da stibste net. Aber bei den Aldor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Ärgerlichster Tod?
Hm... schwer zu sagen, habe öfters ärgerliche.
Die blöden Käfer in Tanaris bei den Kakerlaken Viechern, Disconnect`s im Kampf. Aber an einen Tod erinnere ich mich und das fuchst mich heute noch.

Ich stehe ich Silithus und bin dort fröhlich am questen. Ich bin am reggen nach einem langen Kampf gegen 3 Gegner.
Auf einmal steht mein Charakter auf und bekommt durchgehend Schaden. Mein Leben sinkt und sinkt und ich drehe panisch meine Kamera und suche den Ursprung des Schadens. Ich fall nach erfolglosem wegrennen um und auf einmal springt ein Verbuggter Nacktelf aus dem Boden und rennt zum Turm zurück (wo die ganzen geister Nachtelfen rumstehen). 3x dürft ihr raten auf welchem Friedhof ich gelandet bin... NEIN nicht in Silithus. Ich stand in Tanaris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Oder ich steh als Hordler in Darnassus rum und denk mir "Och, gehst du mal Tyrande besuchen das alte Langohr".

Vanish ignoriert, Sprinten net rdy gehabt und sie schickt mich mit anlauf über den Jordan. "Nagut" denk ich mir, "so weit kann der nächste Friedhof ja net sein" ... FATALER FEHLER. Wo komm ich raus? Genau... Auberdine unten bei den Wildschnellen... und nu lauf mal von da aus über das Meer bis zu diesem dusseligen Baum und find den Eingang... Geistheiler wollt mich partou net wiederbeleben und erstmal 45min. auf einen GM gewartet.


----------



## Badeye (12. August 2008)

vereckt in nagrand am mobs kloppen hatte PvP an priester mindcontroll und die klippe hinuter mit mir


----------



## Mini Vaati (12. August 2008)

ich bin mit meinem hexer so oft gestorben,und alle waren ärgerlich


----------



## Titanus (12. August 2008)

Beim Endboss in ZA bei 2 % gewiped und später hatte der hexer erwähntg dass er anstatt fluch der elemente fluch der pen gesetzt hat....bei 2 Schattenpriestern in der Gruppe !!!!!! 

Im nächsten try lag er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkz (12. August 2008)

am eingang von tausend nadeln habe ich (priest) ein duell gemach. war bestimmt ein ärgerlicher tot für meinen gegner...
ja ich mag tiefe schluchten oder leute vom zeppelin schmeißen. aber nur wenn sie mich nerven^^ wer fragt bekommt repkosten bezahlt.
und einmal hab ich nen afk ally ertränkt


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Njaa das war, wo ein Gnom ganz nackt und verlockend im Brachland tanzte. Ich, mutig wie ich bin, geh auf ihn zu, fange an zu casten und... werde von 20 Schurken auseinanderegefetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. August 2008)

der ärgerlichste tod ist immer wenn bubble kein cd hat und ich verpeil die zu drücken und panisch wegzulaufen... oder natürlich ruhestein XD


----------



## MadSquare (12. August 2008)

Ich war mit meinem Krieger in Nethersturm und hatte gerade die letzte quest fürs 70er level up fertig. Nun wollte ich sie abgeben. Da bin ich dann stolz den weg lang gelaufen der zum Questabnehmer führt, als auf einem mal ein 70er Schurke mich stunnt und ich seinen Freund seh, einen 68er Paladin. Noch lustiger fand ichs dann als sie mich ein 2. Mal gekill haben.. ich dann zum 2. mal wiederbelebt hab, mich mit halb vollen hp schnell auf mein Kodo geschwungen hab und losgeritten bin und dann im rücken einen 70er Schurken auf einem greifen auf mich zu fliegen sah.. scheiß gefühl war das ^^


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Ach mir ist noch eingefallen, als ich eines Tages im Schlingendorntal dieses Rebellenlager von den allys alleine aufgemischt habe kam mein Ex von hinten und hat mich angeschmuht ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), hab dann 5 Minuten mit ihm gekuschelt und als ich zurückkam war ich tot :<


----------



## Visssion (12. August 2008)

was auch extrem nervig war, in SSC beim aufzug am anfang >.<

Der aufzug fährt nach oben ich geh natürlich drauf wie immer und fall einfach durch den boden durch >.< das hat mich und meinen raid schon echt aufgeregt (ok manche haben mich ausgelacht aber ich konnte ja nix dafür ;(). 

Das war echt ein drecks bug ^^ 

MFG


----------



## Spectrales (12. August 2008)

michamonk schrieb:


> Alle 1 % Wipes bei irgendwelchen Bossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Aber hast du nicht die 50%, die 40%, die 39%, die 20%... Wipes vergessen?
Verstärkt wird der Frust durch Wipes in der Firstkillschlacht.

Btw, Mind Control in AdS, huiiii!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inbase (12. August 2008)

Nicht unbedingt ärgerlich, aber witzig, peinlich und lehrreich war es...

Mit meinem Hexer Twink bekam ich neue Skills und wollte von UC nach OG... Gerad auf dem Zeppelin angekommen testete ich einen neuen Skill "Höllenfeuer", habe wohl übersehen das man mit dem Suizid betreiben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Spamte ein paar mal Höllenfeuer und schwups tot -.- Die neue Erkenntnis war dann das ich beim Mapwechsel in OG wieder lebendig war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper121 (12. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war ganz klar bei Illidan, als wir dort unsere ersten Trys gemacgt hatten. Alles lief perfekt, Nurnoch wenige Prozent, 24 Leute am Leben, Trap spawnt, Tank zieht ihn rein, rennt außer Healrange, Pala will ihm Lay on Hands geben, verklickt sich und gib ihm SdS. Es war sooo geil, wie der Pala tod geflammt wurde xD


----------



## Gemley (12. August 2008)

Mir war langweilig und ich bin mit meinem Ingicopter etwas herumgedüst.
Plötzlich war ich in den Zangarmarschen und hatte das drinende Bedürfnis aus hoher Höhe in den See zu springen.
Um es spektakulär aussehen zu lassen bin ich direckt über dem EK in den Stridel in der Luft..
Ganz nach oben damit ich nichts mehr sehen konnte.
Dann dachte ich mir: HALT zieh dein eqip aus... vl fliegst du direkt auf ein Rohr und stirbst.
Als auch dies getan wurde dismountete ich.
Doch zu meinem Entsetzen merkte ich dass ich direkt auf eine der beiden Stangen, die auf der Pumpanlage angebracht waren zuflog. 
---- Tot
Ich dachte mir.. na ok dann beleben...
DOCH ES GING NICHT meine leiche lag etwa 20 meter über mir auf soner stange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich konnte es nicht fassen...
Nach etwa 20 min wurde ich von meinem Kumpel-pala gerezzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit hatte es wenigstens ein Happy End.

Lernt daraus und dismountet nicht über dem EK

Gruss Gemley

P.s: Kann sein dass einige Schreibfehler in meinem Text sind... Bin halt schon müde und will endlich pennen gn8


----------



## InvisibleJim (12. August 2008)

Meiner war erst vorhin. Ich spiel jetzt wieder seit 2 Wochen nach nen paar monaten pause. Vorher hab ich nur Horde gespielt und nun hab ich nen Ally angefangen mit nem Kumpel zusammen.

Ich war in Booty Bay und wollte zum Greifen-Meister, klicke ihn an, doch plötzlich schlagen mich die Wachen und die Windreiter. Tja da war ich wohl immernoch zusehr in die horde verliebt^^

LG


----------



## Agrimor (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ach mir ist noch eingefallen, als ich eines Tages im Schlingendorntal dieses Rebellenlager von den allys alleine aufgemischt habe kam mein Ex von hinten und hat mich angeschmuht (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und seitdem ist er dein Ex? Das nenne ich mal konsequent ^^


----------



## Spectrales (12. August 2008)

ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> hm ich weiß nicht genau wie man sich da fühlt, aber wenn ich zu meinem kleinen bruder gehe und alt+f4 drücke während er grad im kampf ist, nur weil es abendessen gibt.. ich weiß ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl!

Meiner würde heulend meinen Oberarm verdreschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddo (12. August 2008)

Tod durch Verbindungsabbruch im Kampf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Und seitdem ist er dein Ex? Das nenne ich mal konsequent ^^


Nein, das hatte damit nix zu tun *gg* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (12. August 2008)

-Diverse verbugte Gegner.
-Lags zu den undenkbar ungünstigsten Situationen oder mein Router hat gesponnen.
-Bei dem Versuch die Flucht zu ergreifen permanent verlangsamt werden.
-Sich verschätzt und tödlich gestürtzt.
-Und seit Heute: die Monstervögel von Skettis. Dreimal gestorben wegen diesem Federvieh. 
Man dezimiert die Eier aber weniger werden es trotzdem nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles gleichermassen nervig.


----------



## Blackmarco (12. August 2008)

Bei mir sicher bei irgendeiner begleit Quest sicherlich zum ende hin....ärger ich mich Heute noch wie sau wenn ich nicht richtig aufpass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (12. August 2008)

Der ärgerlichste Tot?

Raidboss, alle 24 Leute tot nur ich und der Boss am Leben, Boss noch 214HP, Hammer des Zorns verfehlt und Boss nuked mich mit einem Schlag um -.-


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

lol also mein ärgerlichster tot war als ich mit meinem rogue schon nen dudu und nen mage down hatte grade umflaggen wollte und ein schamane mich gekillt hat (das umflaggen hätte uns den sieg gebracht)


----------



## Bösetante (12. August 2008)

Ich steh mit meinem kleinen Twink, der grad im Kaufrausch war, vorm Briefkasten in IF und wollt meine Einkäufe abholen.
Aufeinmal buff und tot war ich. Weiß bis heut nich was es war, so schnell stirbt man nich mal wenn man genau im Feuer steht, also sicher 
ma wieder ein Bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aba erfreulich war, meine Leiche war nicht die erste davor ^^


----------



## Knuddelmich (12. August 2008)

auf nen aufzug gelaufen der exakt in diesem moment nach unten losging (schon en weilchen her weis nichtmehr wo das war) - jedenfalls war das falltempo ziemlich genau das selbe wie die geschwindigkeit des aufzugs - also keine 5 meter über dem aufzug gewesen während des ganzen flugs und unten dann auf dem aufzug aufgeschlagen und tot... -.-


----------



## Foertel (12. August 2008)

Das erinnert mich an SSC, da passiert mir selbiges dauernd, naja meißtens hilft ja Bubble aber wenn ich m wieder verplant bin und meinen Bubble Knopf nicht finde sterb ich auch ma xD


----------



## Them Bones (12. August 2008)

Wenn man bei Archimonde stirbt, weil die Traene nach 2 Stunden abgelaufen ist und man dann oben in der Luft merkt, dass man sie nicht mehr im Inventar hat und dann einen Wipe verursacht weil man durch Fallschaden stirbt -_-


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. August 2008)

also ich sag mal so....am meisten ärgere ich mich wenn ich nicht durch eigenes verschulden sterbe (bugs...fehler von mitspielern...als twink von high lvl gegankt).

ansonsten war es MEIN fehler und dann denk ich mir selbst schuld hätte besser aufpassen müssen.
naja mit jedem fehler wird man schlauer und macht ihn nicht nochmal (sollte zumindest so sein trifft aber leider nicht auf alle leute zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dark Phill (12. August 2008)

Ich bin in nagrand wolken saugen gewesen da war dan halt eine auf so ner insel ich gelandet gesaugt wieder auf Mount Falle runter Tot und warum ? Falsches Mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klams (12. August 2008)

hab seit gestern einen neuen favoriten.....

war deviatfische angeln. und unter wasser waren zwei erze. 1mal kupfer, 1mal zinn... naja, ich als ehrgeiziger bergbauer runter getaucht und begonnen abzubauen. tja, aus einem mir nicht ersichtlichen grund wollte in dem moment mein inet nicht mehr. sprich "serververbindung unterbrochen"... beim wiedereinloggen war ich natürlich ertrunken *gg*... hat was einzigartiges....


----------



## siqq (12. August 2008)

Bösetante schrieb:


> Ich steh mit meinem kleinen Twink, der grad im Kaufrausch war, vorm Briefkasten in IF und wollt meine Einkäufe abholen.
> Aufeinmal buff und tot war ich. Weiß bis heut nich was es war, so schnell stirbt man nich mal wenn man genau im Feuer steht, also sicher
> ma wieder ein Bug
> 
> ...



klingt schwer nach der kazzak-pala-bombe (:


----------



## pandur0815 (12. August 2008)

Da habe ich gleich zwei ^^

Der erste war im zarten Alter von Level 5 (erster Char) ... gerade aus dem Anfangsgebiet der Zwerge, rein nach DunMorogh und ich fand es ermüdent auf dem Weg zu bleiben, also kürzte ich ab.

Nun ists ja so, dass das ganze Viechzeugs im Startgebiet "neutral" ist .. sprich man wird nicht angegriffen ... das dem ausserhalb nichmehr so ist, und man ganz einfach 2 - 15 Viecher am Arsch haben kann, ... lernte ich etwas 1 Minute später ... inklusive Bob .. der bis heute ein oft besuchter Bekannter ist Oo

Der anderer Tot ist mittlerweile standard aber umso ärgerlicher ... 

- Gegner anvisieren
- blind die Taste für den Pyro drücken
- blinzeln erwischen
- sterben oO


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war ein geplanter:
Als Addtank bei Al'ar alle Adds auftanken, klingt normal. Allerdings sieht die Taktik vor, dass die Adds entweder einzeln genuked werden oder bis zum Ende aufbewahrt bleiben... und nicht während des Bosskampfes mit Saat der Verderbnis alle gleichzeitig explodieren.
Das ging so weit, dass der Tod des Addtanks miteingeplant wurde, Saat ging fröhlich durch die Vögel und der Tank bekam einen SS.


----------



## Secondsight (12. August 2008)

Mein Schrecklichster Tod... yeurst muss ich sagen das ich einen Krieger besitye und mit ihm PvP betreibe und wenn man jetyt die frage nur auf diesen char beschreankt wuerde ich sagend as folgonde situation die zimlich oft vorkommt das schlimmste fuer mich ist
Jaeger oder Mage sinds meistens die nach einem harten Kampf den ich meist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gut ueberstanden habe mich mit einem CC Fesseln oder verlangsamen und der Gottverdammte Execute knopf nicht mehr eingeblendet wird und grade jetzt eilen dem Feind tausende zu Hilfe und killen einen.
Ja ein sehr frustrierender moment fuer den Krieger wenn er nicht mehr an den feind ran kommt und der execute skill out of reach ist 
das ist mein schlimmster Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (12. August 2008)

vor kurzer zeit in Naxxramas, man muss ja dazu sagen ich kenn die instance jetzt schon 2 jahre ca ~
naja auf jedenfall nach Patchwork diese blobs kennt vllt der ein oder andere ich nachm loot verteilen auf autolauf und naja ihr könnt euch ja denken wies ausging^^.  

sonst noch nie kripiert da xD


----------



## Casionara (12. August 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> vor kurzer zeit in Naxxramas, man muss ja dazu sagen ich kenn die instance jetzt schon 2 jahre ca ~
> naja auf jedenfall nach Patchwork diese blobs kennt vllt der ein oder andere ich nachm loot verteilen auf autolauf und naja ihr könnt euch ja denken wies ausging^^.
> 
> sonst noch nie kripiert da xD




hehe kenn ich besonders lustig wenn man als Raidleiter beim retroraid große fresse hat und vollmundig im TS verkündet das dies der Noobfilter in naxx ist -.-
aber kel ging trotzdem down


----------



## Taylander (12. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war gestern mit meiner Lvl 34 Gnom-Schurkin.
Ein Priester und ich aus unserer Gilde wollten in Kloster - Kathedrale. Wir hatten einen Jäger, Schamane und als Tank einen Druiden. Naja, als wir an der Kathedrale ankamen, hat der blöde Jäger sein Pet reingeschickt. Natürlich kamen alle aufeinmal und wir waren tot. 
Wir hatten VORHER die Taktik besprochen. Als ich danach sagte, das es so falsch war, wurde ich als Kiddie, Idiot usw. beschimpft. Naja, jetzt sind der Schamane und der Jäger eben auf Ignore!


----------



## Anduris (12. August 2008)

Ich habe mal mit nem WoW Kumpel zusammen getwinkt.. so.. dann haben wir mal so aus Fun nen Duell gemacht, wir waren beide lvl 25 oder sowas, ich Druide und er Krieger.. dann hat er mich platt gemacht, aber auch nur ganz knapp =( 
Er hatte noch 2 % Life und ich natürlich nur 1 %. Als Strafe hat ihn dann so ne eklige Spinne im Vorgebirge attackiert und nieder geknüppelt, habe natürlich noch versucht im nen Hot rein zu drücken, doch vergebens xD dann musste er erst mal 3 Minuten latschen..^^

So long


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit nem WoW Kumpel zusammen getwinkt.. so.. dann haben wir mal so aus Fun nen Duell gemacht, wir waren beide lvl 25 oder sowas, ich Druide und er Krieger.. dann hat er mich platt gemacht, aber auch nur ganz knapp =(
> Er hatte noch 2 % Life und ich natürlich nur 1 %. Als Strafe hat ihn dann so ne eklige Spinne im Vorgebirge attackiert und nieder geknüppelt, habe natürlich noch versucht im nen Hot rein zu drücken, doch vergebens xD dann musste er erst mal 3 Minuten latschen..^^
> 
> So long



Hatter wohl verdient ^^

Spring manchmal mit ein paar Deppen aus der Gilde von den fliegenden Inseln in ..Nagrand? (Blackout-zulange WoW-Pause ;P) Wer es schafft ins Wasser zu springen und nicht stirbt gewinnt. Naja und dabei kommt es oft vor dass man knapp auf die Kante aufschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timää92 (12. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Mein ärgerlichster war vor der Ini Blackrock (Allianzdruide). Habe  einem Kumpel geholfen, der grade mit PvP/on einen Hordler bekämpfte.
> Also geheilt und gebufft (ich den Kumpel). Auf einmal.....*fearfear*+ eine Etage tiefer (Ich!).
> 
> Stand an der Kante und hinter mir sprang ein UntoterPriester mir nach. Wieder fear (Ich gefeart) und in der Lava gelandet.
> ...



kann doch eig gar nicht sein oder?!... also bei fear fällt man in der regel niwo runter... oder irre ich mich!?

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war an einem Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu is zu sagen, dass ich Montags um 18:00 Training hatte. Es war 17:45 und draußen warteten schon meine Freunde, dass ich endlich fertig werde. Ich brauchte nur noch 1nen Mob bis Level 70. Doch dann pullte ich 2 Gegner mit 20% Mana und TOT. War dann ärgerlich, da ich dann zum Training musste. Weil bis zu meiner Leiche hätte ich durch das halbe Schattenmondtal laufen müssen und das wär in 2-3min nicht möglich gewesen. Auf jedenfall wurde ich an dem Abend noch 70 nur halt leider 2 1/2 stunden später


----------



## HordeCrusher (12. August 2008)

als ich zum 5. mal von lord kazzak gekillt wurde weil vor ihm ein kräuterspawn ist -.-
sind mit sicherheit 60m aber er hat so eine riese aggro range das ist grausam!
und die alptraumranke war so verlockend!
außerdem haben seide bolts ne reichweite von 200meter -.-


----------



## Shurycain (12. August 2008)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod :

lvl 62 vor dem Bollwerk Instanz Tor, alle sind schon drinn. Sie warten schon seit 5 min. auf mich weil ich noch ein Q abschließen wollte. Dan kurz vor dem Tor: Mindcontrol und ich spring den Abhang runter.  Dannach haben einige Tasten meiner Tastatur gefehlt ^^


----------



## Siebäsiech (12. August 2008)

Ärgerlichster Tod, hmm, mir kommen da grad 3 Erfahrungen in den Sinn.

Mein allererster Tod war mit meinem Maduc Troll Magier vor mehr als 3 Jahren. Da hab ich das Startgebiet erkunden wollen und habs irgendwie geschafft dort nördlich über, oder zwischen die Berge hindurchzukommen. War voll stolz drauf und dachte gibt vielleicht paar Extrapunkte oder so. Irgendwie kam dort plötzlich so ein Krokodil auf mich gerannt und ich war im nu Tod. Nun irgendwie kam ich wieder an die Leiche ran und belebte mich wieder, aber kam nicht wirklich weit. Ich starb alle paar Meter wegen irgendnem Viech da, und wusste auch nicht mehr wohin ich laufen sollte, weil ich noch nicht mal wusste das es ne Landkarte gibt. 
Irgendwann hab ich gerafft, dass ich mich ja bei so nem Geistheiler beleben lassen kann, und war danach überglücklich wieder sicheren Boden unter den Füssen zu haben.

Ein anderes mal als ich als Geist zu meinem Leichnam laufen wollte im Eschental, da lief ich den kürzesten Weg und blieb irgendwo in ner Mulde neben nem Baum hängen.
Probierte es die längste Zeit da wieder rauszukommen und war halb am verzweifeln, bis ich es dann nach etlichen Minuten doch irgendwie dort rausschaffte.

Und das andere mal war im Versunkenen Tempel bei so nem Drachenboss, ist glaub auch der Endboss. Ich mit meinem Off-Krieger getankt so gut es ging, bei paar wenigen Prozent war ich im Jenseits, danach einer nach dem anderen auch. Der Hexer war der letzte Überlebende und haute nochmals alle seine Dots auf ihn drauf bis dann auch er dran glauben musste. Irgendwie sah es fast so aus als ob der Hexer und der Boss gleichzeitig fielen, aber der Hexer musste wohl ne Millisekunde vorher gestorben sein, weil wir danach nix Looten konnten und wir so was von verärgert waren. Wahrscheinlich wäre gerade diese Epische Waffe mit diesem netten Helferlein gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wir werdens niemals erfahren.
Nen GM anzuhauen war uns zu Blöd , weil unsere Zeit auch begrenzt war und wir die Antwort eh schon vorauswussten ( Jo da können wir leider auch nix machen; kann passieren; tut uns leid aber wir reparieren nur noch Bugs in der Scherbenwelt usw.)


----------



## Rhundos (12. August 2008)

Der 1. War zu guten alten 60er-Zeiten als ich von nem Priester via Mindcontrol im Blackrock inne Lava gesteuert wurde...
Der 2.  Kommt immer wieder vor, ich sterbe in den letzten 2 Sekunden eines Bosskampfes -.-


----------



## cesy32 (12. August 2008)

hallo erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ihr habs ja noch gut aber ich in brd würde von ein feuerelite gekillt man hat ich hatte wieder beleben und wurde geportet schnell noch reppen gehen angenommen 1 meter gelaufen kammen die wieder ka wie buck oder so war dan wieder tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




will mein geld wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




damit ich länger zocken kaqnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (12. August 2008)

Als Schurke hatte ich ein chronisches Todes-Problem.
Truhen und Kisten hatten eine magische Anzeihungskraft auf mich.
Bildlich kann man sich es vorstellen, dass ich mit ausgetreckten Armen und den Wörten "'ne Truhe öffnen" in alles gerannt bin was kam. ^^ Letztendlich hab ich aber meinen Skill erreicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibucal (12. August 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> ich finds eig ne Schweinerei, dass die dots weiter ticken wenn man nicht mehr im bg ist. Bin daran schon öfter verreckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 kurze anmerkung:
bevor du auf den "verlassen"-knopf drückst, warten bis die ausgelaufen sind. wenn bg beendet ist bekommst kein schaden, draußen schon.

blizz hat das deswegen so gemacht, das die dot´s nicht automatisch beim verlassen entfernt werden, um zu verhindern das sich leute einfach ihre, im pve erworbenen, dots wegmachen in dem sie schnell ein bg-joinen, und mit /afk wieder rausgehn. exploitschutz quasi, da die pve-dots ja teilweise ne halbe stunde und länger laufen.

so, jetzt aber btt


----------



## Judikator Aldaris (12. August 2008)

Als mich Thaladrad letzen Sonntang beim Kitten mit 15k instant dmg zermatsch hat, sowas darf nicht passiern, und mit als Jäger schon garnicht.


----------



## Belthar (12. August 2008)

also mein nervigster war als ich mein hexi getwinkt habe , ich war murlocs killen , alles kp bis ich auf die idee kam ich könnt ja auch im wasser killen hab ja wasseratmung . also ganz fix gebufft (dacht ich) und rein ins kühle nass , dann kill ich 1 murloc aufeinmal fange ich an schaden zu bekommen ... haue die ganze zeit auf (meiner meinung nach unendlich atem) , bis ich dann bemerkt habe das das unsichtbarkeit entdecken war - das war nur leider der moment meines todes ^^ shit happens


----------



## Shadówlady (12. August 2008)

Als wir in FDS waren und Leerhäscher auf 1% hatten dann aber unsere letzten Männer gestorben sind 
Beim nächsten Versuch lag er aber


----------



## Nimbe (12. August 2008)

hmm ärgerlichster tod  als ich in mulgore wo ich noch ein kleiner druide war im see ertrunken bin.


hab auch schon oft diese 1% boss-wipes gehabt und auch diese selbstmordjumps von den sehern aber der schwimmtod ärgert mich immer noch am meisten


----------



## RouV3n (12. August 2008)

Hi
Mein ärgerlichster Tod war, als ich vor SW gegen einen Freund ein Duell gemacht habe und dann von einem kleinen Hügel gefallen bin und genau 20 Fallschaden oder so bekomme xD Das hat mich so dermaßen aufgeregt, könnt ihr euch gar net vorstellen^^

naja

mfg

RouV3n  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (12. August 2008)

Als ich noch meinen 70er Hunter hatte,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da hab ich ma ausversehen 2 Grpps gepullt (ZH).
Da dachte ich: "Ach alles kein Problem, da mach ich eben Totstellen"
[Totstellen]
...
wiederstanden


----------



## DarthBana (13. August 2008)

meine irreführung ging daneben als ich gruul aufn tank schicken wollte, hab ein 15k crit bekommen und konnte mir dann den ganzen kampf nur anschauen...war lausig gewesen.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

wen man von unsichtbaren verbugten mops angegriffen wir 2 killen kann den 3ten aber nicht finden und stirbt -.- (bug)


----------



## AMitB (15. August 2008)

Bin noch nie gestorben *Villeicht glauben sie es*^^


Ich habe gerade angefangen gegen eine Mop zu kämpfen da wurde ich plötzlich gekickt. Nun gut als ich mich wieder einloggen wollte "Geld her"(gleicher Sinn andere Worte) als ich ein paar Tage später bezahlt habe lag mein unbezwingbarer Tauren Krieger tot da. Die repp Kosten schuldet mir Blizz noch xD


----------



## Dimiteri (15. August 2008)

eben grade wipe in sethekhallen ich (heiler) hatte disc
folge gruppe gewipiet^d


----------



## Abychef (15. August 2008)

Verklickt und komplett sinnlos die Scherbenwelt runtergefallen ^^
Ärgerlich aber passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (15. August 2008)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!


 
Jupp genau diese gugs und Tode finde ich am ärgerlichsten^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. August 2008)

Bin mal bei Arans Schemen gestorben, er castet die letzte Attacke auf mich bevor er down geht, und ich hatte nurnoch 70 hp^^
Bäm, klatsch...und ich bin noch down gegangen^^


----------



## Medmud (15. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster tod war auch bei aran er hat 1% und wirkt die explosion hab mir gedahct schafen wir noch bevor fertig gekastet  ich schmeiß alles an und mahc dauer exekut aber er geht nicht down aber ich haben aber trotzdem dan ngelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. August 2008)

Innerhalb einer Stunde 3 mal beim Urwasser farmen zu ertrinken ist recht ärgerlich :O


----------



## monthy (22. August 2008)

Erst letztens. mit meinem Hexertwink. Wollte mein Pet am Leben halten. Hatte selber fast nix mehr an live und dann kam leider
von hinten ein Ad.

Naja.

Schicksal. Allerdings ist der Elite an meinen Dots noch verreckt.

Gruß


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2008)

ich bin mal ertrunken beim erz farmen


----------



## Morélia (22. August 2008)

Neulich in Azhara, bei Erzmagier Xylem (Magierquest).
Abgegeben, zum Porttypen gegangen und vom Berg runtergeportet worden. Da ging aber grad ein Elite Riese genau auf dem Portpunkt spazieren, dierkt wieder hochgeportet, dort stand ein 70er Draenei Magier.
Das lief dann so: Sheepen, Eisblock, Sheepen, sheepen, Pyroschlag, tot.
Nun gut, wieder zurück zu meiner Leiche gelaufen um feststellen zu müssen, dass ich den Berg zu selbiger nicht hochkomme (oder ich bin einfach nur zu doof, aber gut).
Lief dann auf freisetzen hinaus und 10 Minuten aufm Friedhof picknicken.


----------



## Arkoras (22. August 2008)

Enireves schrieb:


> Neulich in Azhara, bei Erzmagier Xylem (Magierquest).
> Abgegeben, zum Porttypen gegangen und vom Berg runtergeportet worden. Da ging aber grad ein Elite Riese genau auf dem Portpunkt spazieren, dierkt wieder hochgeportet, dort stand ein 70er Draenei Magier.
> Das lief dann so: Sheepen, Eisblock, Sheepen, sheepen, Pyroschlag, tot.
> Nun gut, wieder zurück zu meiner Leiche gelaufen um feststellen zu müssen, dass ich den Berg zu selbiger nicht hochkomme (oder ich bin einfach nur zu doof, aber gut).
> Lief dann auf freisetzen hinaus und 10 Minuten aufm Friedhof picknicken.



Du hast dir den Namen von einem Questgeber gemerkt, der am Ende der Welt wohnt? Respekt...


----------



## Bowler (22. August 2008)

> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!





Zorka schrieb:


> Kenn ich ^^


Kenn ich auch.^^


----------



## Djendra (22. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich bin mal ertrunken beim erz farmen



Ist mir auch letztens passiert. Was die ganze Sache richtig peinlich macht, ist, dass ich einen Druiden spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epimetheus (22. August 2008)

Das mit dem ertrinken ist ab und an echt ärgerlich. Mit Schammy sicher 2 Stunden Urwasser gefarmt und als ich da so stupide am farmen bin denk ich mir warum macht der Mob soviel Schaden? Bin ich FLaggenträger mit schwersten Verletzung oder wie? Och nee der 10 min. Buff ist mal wieder ausgelaufen und keine Schuppe mehr ^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (22. August 2008)

Mit dem Pala gewohnterweise von der Aldorhöhe springen - doch wo zum Teufel ist die Blase geblieben??
Resultat: ein toter Pala weil er im Spiel davor die Blase verlegt hat gg


----------



## rockcity (22. August 2008)

damals noch wow classic

war einer der 2 tanks bei chrommagus (bwl) die bei timelaps tanken mussten .. nunja hab es bei einem 1% wipe versaut da ich nicht in sichtweite von den heilern war -.-" natürlich waren alle böse


----------



## Geibscher (22. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich bin mal ertrunken beim erz farmen



Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste mal kurz afk und bin mitem Flugmount auf nem Berg gelandet, schnell afklo, wieder an Rechner und beim hinsetzen direkt auf "w" gekommen. Naja, warum ich nich mehr aufem Mount saß weiß ich nich, aber eins weiß ich. Der Berg war zu hoch -.-


----------



## Tinkapela (22. August 2008)

Ich bin mit Level 62 gerade bei einer Klippe bei der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel um Mobs für eine Quest zu töten. Als ich bemerkte,dass ich zuviele gepullt hab,rannte ich natürlich gleich davon,nur leider etwas zu weit. 
Ich stürtzte den Hang hinunter und traute meinen Augen nicht. Ich hab es mit 27 Hp überlebt doch neben mir spawnte ein Mob und hat mich getötet.
Naja Sh** Happens^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (22. August 2008)

Neulich mit meim n811 DuDu, im Schlingendorntal.

Ich musste in so ein Haus rein, vor dem Haus standen schon 2 Gegner und im Haus auch noch 4. (Humanoide aufspüren FTW)

Ich pull die ersten 2 und bekomm sie erst nach einiger Zeit down.
Ich reg eben mein Mana. Und laufe ins Haus rein. Ich pulle 2 die im Haus stehen. Der erste geht down. Auf einmal kommt eine Pat die Treppe runter und geht auf mich los. Ich laufe erstmal raus. Die beiden Mobs hinter mir her. Mit Müh und Not und oom, schaff ich die beiden doch noch. 
So jetzt hab ich nur noch den letzten im Haus. Ich steh jetzt wieder direkt vor dem Haus.
Auf einmal respawnen die beiden Mobs vor dem Haus, und nach einiger Zeit und ein Manatrank intus, schaff ich die beiden auch noch. So jetzt noch der letzte Mob im Haus und dann endlich Questgegenstand holen. 
Da spaziert gemütlich ein Tauren Jäger Lv 70 daher und fetzt mich mit einem Pfeil weg.
Schei* PvP-Server >.<


----------



## nalcarya (22. August 2008)

Ah, da fällt mir noch einer ein:

Mein Schami sitzt so auf seinem Flugmount, grad so von der Aldor-Anhöhe Richtung Bank gestartet, also recht hoch in der Luft sitzend. Inventar is offen, weil ich ja Zeug in die Bank legen will. Da fällt mir dieses eine Alchi-Rezept ins Auge, das ich noch dabei, aber nicht gelernt habe.

Also stoppt die Taurenkuh in voller Höhe und macht einen Rechtsklick auf das Rezept... und da fragt man sich immer wie es die Leute hinbekommen tot vor der Bank zu liegen :O

Auch gut war ein Gildenkollege von mir, Paladin. Fliegt uaf Maximalhöhe und lässt sich fallen, der alte "Trick" mit Bubble kurz vorm Boden soll's werden. Doch kurz vor seinem Aufschlag plöppt um mich herum die Segen des Schutzes Bubble auf und wir haben einen ziemlich matschigen Blutelf auf dem Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (22. August 2008)

immer wenn ich auf der arbeit spiele und tabben muss, weil nen kollege vorbei kommt und ich dadurch sterbe -.-


----------



## jolk (22. August 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> immer wenn ich auf der arbeit spiele und tabben muss, weil nen kollege vorbei kommt und ich dadurch sterbe -.-


vorbildlich ist das aber nicht.. tz tz tz.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem lustig


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. August 2008)

Ich war kurz im bg afk und wurde vom Pala gekillt :s


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

mein ärgerlichster tod war hmm als ich mich bei der letzten dayli q von den netharschwingen .. (nur noch 200ruf gefehlt) verklickt habe ..
ich fall runter und sterb .. 

naja hat mich halt in dem moment gestört das der blöde ahnen typ mich wieder mal umhauen musste -.-^^


----------



## Morcan (11. September 2008)

Um meine Freundin zu retten hab ich die 3 Mobs an ihrem Hintern auf mich gezogen(selbst nurnoch 25% HP) um dann kurz bevor ich sterbe zu sehen....wie sie von einer Klippe fällt


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (11. September 2008)

als klippenspringer in shattrath an den leuten vorbeilaufen die auf den aufzug warten und dann zu spät in die fluggestalt wechseln...


----------



## Élida (11. September 2008)

Kumpel und ich machn ganzen nachmittag arena wollen endlch waffenraiting dann wir sind auf 1839 gewinnen un bekommen nur 7 pkt Oo lol gedacht aba naja waren kack boons melden also nochmal an treffen die wieder wollen die gerade aus ein ander pflücken was passiert... kumpel fällt durch den boden in ne nicht berechnete welt und tot-.- das is so ein abturn wenn man wegen nem bug verliert xD

Somit wa das zwar net mein tod aber trotzdem ner ärgerlichste^^


----------



## Azralina (11. September 2008)

wollte ne Daylie in Nethersturm machen un n mob looten un bin dort ewige weite (oder wie das heißt) runter gerutscht un war tot...wollt mich rezzen..sah eigentlich auch gut aus..nur als ich hochlaufen wollt bin ich runtergerutscht-.-...hatte danach die schnauze voll un hab mich beim Geistheiler wiederbelebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinjari (11. September 2008)

also mir ist folgendes passiert:

Ich bin mit meinem Twink (Gnomenmage) durch Gnomeregan gezogen worden. An dem Fahrstuhl angekommen rennt mein Gildenkollege auf die Plattform, ich habe kurz nicht aufgepasst und hüpfe hinterher. Blöderweise hatte sich der Fahrstuhl schon in Bewegung gesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nunja ich kam gleichzeitig mit meinem Kollege unten an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das gleiche Ist mir leider auch mit meinem Main in SSC passiert 
Ich scheine ein Talent dafür zu haben 

Grüsse


----------



## Aitaro (11. September 2008)

mit meiner priesterin oben im schergrad gewesen um die daily mit den manazellen zu machen.. 1mob gekillt und whoa, nen juwelenschleifer rezept gedroppt.. nur leider etwas platzmangel im inventar.. also was schmeissen wir raus? genau, die letzten 2 leichten federn die ich noch drin hatte.. aber dazu später ^^

daily fertig gemacht und wieder aufs mount rauf und losgeflogen.. auf dem weg ins dorf schreibt mich einer aus der gilde an ob ich ihm was verzaubern kann.. wollt schnell nachsehen ob ich das kann, und klick aufs mount (LAGEN! direkt nebeneinder die symbole) ..naja, freier fall nach unten, keine leichten federn mehr..arrgh!.. nun steht das juwelier rezept für 6g mehr im AH als ich es reinstellen wollte wegen den rep kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach, und irgendwie hab ich ein talent dazu in UC immer noch gerade durchs aufzugtor zu springen wenn der aufzug losfährt.. wisst ihr eigentlich wie bescheuert das is wenn der aufzug ca 2cm unter euren füssen ist, aber ihr beim aufschlag sterbt? -_-


----------



## Jack O (30. Juli 2009)

soo jetz sag ich mal meiner^^

duell ich gegen meinen kumpel:
halb epic, halb blau eqipter schurke auf lvl 70 (ich)
mein kumpel ähnlich gut eqipt auch lvl 70 (dk)

mein kumpel legt mich total knapp im kampf und als ich dann mit 1 hp grade verband anlegen wollte werd ich von nem aggresiven lv 3 mob gekillt   

vielen dank auch xD


----------



## Lydell (30. Juli 2009)

Erst letztens beim twinken in der Drachenöde,
ich mache folgen auf meinen Mitspieler (beide gemountet), zünde mir ne Kippe an....und dann springt mein Kollege dem ich auf Folgen bin eine Klippe runter....Rest kann man sich ja denken ;-)


----------



## hengireal (30. Juli 2009)

Bin von Teldrassil runtergefallen, hab mich unten im Wasser wiederbelebt und durfte dann bis nach Rut'theran schwimmen. Bin vor Erschöpfung nochmal gestorben und hab mich dann beim Geistheiler wiederbelebt.


----------



## FakeEpix (30. Juli 2009)

WoW minimiert und diesen Thread gelesen. Dabei vergessen das ich noch laufe und beim maximieren lese: Geist freilassen.


----------



## Paini (30. Juli 2009)

Wollte letztens Zul Gurub (Mounts Farmen) als ich vor der Tür stand, fiel ich aufeinmal runter und flog und flog landete irgendwo im Wasser darauf folgte ein DC. Wieder eingeloggt und das selbe spiel nochmal und das ging dann glaube ich noch 1-2mal so dann wurde ich tot am Friedhof respawned x.X


----------



## P-bibi (30. Juli 2009)

Bei einem Raid auf Donnerfels, als ich von deinem Priester kontrolliert wurde, und er mich die klippe runterspringen ließ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (30. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur Nax 25, Gluth...die DBM Warnung kommt "Dezimieren in 10...9...8..." ok, dh. ich hab grad noch Zeit für Schattenwort :Tod ...Dezimieren-Geist Freilassen...^^
Das gleiche hab ich auch beim Kurator in Kara schon geschafft, in der Phase, in der man doppelt(ka mehr, lang her^^) Schaden macht, Hervorrufung oder so ähnlich, bissle Schaden von den Adds hatte ich noch nicht geheilt bekommen, Schattenwort : Tod Krittet --> Bobo tot^^
Ärgelich und unnötig, weil noobig^^


----------



## De Gaudi (30. Juli 2009)

ich sag nur: mein 19er schurke für ws,danach hatte er noch 5 minuten pvp und og wird geraidet,3-mal dürft ihr raten


----------



## BunnyBunny (30. Juli 2009)

Gerade in Naxx 25er gegen Kel:

107k HP vor Schluss stirbt der letzte. Naja wenigstens haben wir danach alle schön den Hexer geflamed.


----------



## Tang (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab es schon 2x erlebt 

1. Naxx funraid mit gilde ich flieg los und muss afk weil es an der Tür geklingelt hat hab den Gast natürlich nicht so schnell abgewimmelt beckommen ok nicht schlimm
Denke mir nicht weiter bei nur das ich auf auto fliegen war und ich dachte das ich irgendwo vor einen Berg oderso geflogen bin aber nein weit weit aufs meer hinaus und durch erschöpfung gestorben =(

2. Dk Als sie die Symbole von den flug und boden reittier geändert haben schön und gut dachte ich mir gewöhnst dich ein bisl dran und gut is.
Da wollte ich von Tausenwinter  nach unten ins becken fliegen und ich mounte falsch auf und fall erstma verdammt tief.

Ps: Ja mann kan Tw am rande der Karte aufmounten die Bergbauer sollten es eigl wissen  wenn sie links neben der festung auf den Berg wollten


----------



## Athlos (30. Juli 2009)

Ärgerlichster Tod...
Platz 100 - 3.

In Eiskrone von der Zitadelle zum Argentumplatz fliegen. "Kurz" auf Desktop gehen im I-Net was lesen Nachrichten buffed etc. Wieder ingame. Supi irgendwo im Nordmeer tot und da steht Geist freilassen. Passiert öfters bei mir^^

Platz 2.

Letzten Freitag bei Kologarn Boss auf 30% runtergehauen (Hatten nicht vor Erfolg zu machen) und ich dachte weil er so eine komische Bewegeung machte er sei down. Dachte ich er hatte gerade mal 20k und in dem moment wo er lag war ich schon am Boden (TOT).

Platz 1.

Wer kennt sie nicht die Aldor Höhe. Aber mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen^^


----------



## Hýpooo (30. Juli 2009)

also
hab ma nen ally gekillt beim dailys machen alles schön und gut 
doch dann kommt der wieder und noch 2 andere 
ich kill die 
hatte noch wenig life 
und plötzlich taucht nen schurke auf und metzelt mich nieder hat mich so aufgeregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und einmal höllenfeuerhalbinsel bin ich runter gesprungen und konnte ned rezzen 
und ticket wartezeit von 2 tagen -.-


----------



## Hýpooo (30. Juli 2009)

BunnyBunny schrieb:


> Gerade in Naxx 25er gegen Kel:
> 
> 107k HP vor Schluss stirbt der letzte. Naja wenigstens haben wir danach alle schön den Hexer geflamed.



why den wl ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Mainchar ist ein Druide und bei dem hab ich die doofe Angewohnheit immer erst irgendwo rumterzuspringen und kurz vorm Boden in Fluggestalt zu wechseln.Oder aber auch einfach mal aus Spass während des Fluges die Gestalten durchwechseln. Ist ja eigentlich nichts dran. Nur kommt es sehr doof wenn man dann auf seinen Krieger wechselt,eine Klippe runterspringt und dann wie ein bekloppter die Fluggestalt sucht... -.-. Das führt bei mir inzwischen ziemlich oft zum Tod...grrrr ;D


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (30. Juli 2009)

haha - der heftigste wipe, den wir bei naxx 25 erlebt hatten war bei kel...
ab 400k leben hat die gruppe begonnen zu sterben...
ich war schon tot, gucke auf seine lifepoints und schrei als raidleiter rein "alle dmg, alle dmg, was nur geht"
*immer mehr sterben*
"ok, 70k"
"60 k"
...
"30k"
(nich mehr viele am leben, 3-4 oder so)
"25k"
"20k"
...
"10k"
"6k"
"4k" und WIPE

boah ey ich schwöre das is kein scheiß - kel 25 mit 4k leben hat uns gefickt xD
aber es war eigentlich niemand angepisst, im teamspeak gabs mal nen mega lachflash für ca 5 minuten, es war einfach geil^^

nur ärgerlich dass keiner der palas trotz ansage auf die idee kam zu bubblen bzw der letzte heiler als nur mehr 5 leute (natürlich kein tank mehr) am leben waren geheilt statt dmg gemacht hat..

naja EPIC FAIL

so und nu gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (30. Juli 2009)

Wo hier grad wer Kologarn erwähnt hat... wir im UL10er das erste Mal bei Kolo, lief gut, noch ca 30%, alles rund, da frag ich grad im TS was eig passiert, wenn man den 2. Arm auch wegballert, wusste aber leider keiner. Naja meine glorreiche Idee den ARm einfach mal zu nuken, fanden alle ganz gut, gesagt, getan-->Raid tot^^


----------



## Kelthelas (30. Juli 2009)

In dala duelle machen.

während des duells mit arkaner strom kanalfosch gepullt.

duell verloren.

KAMPFLOG:
Kanalfrosch trifft euch mit 1 schaden. Eure angelegten gegenstände verlieren 10% haltbarkeit-.-


----------



## MuuHn (30. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mir den Spektralschaukeltiger in BB holen(Bin in BB hasserfüllt und Spiele nen Shadow)...somit gestalltete sich das ein wenig schwierig ...aber naja , dafür hab ich jetzt 200aufladungen und das teil rockt !


----------



## noizycat (30. Juli 2009)

In TW bei den Feuereles von paar Hordlern umgehauen worden. Nicht weiter tragisch, dachte ich mir, bis ich Geist freigelassen habe: 
War wohl zu weit am Rand, und kam beim Geistheiler in der Drachenöde raus! Schonmal wer versucht, tot von der Öde nach TW zu kommen? Fliegen wie in der Eiskrone is da ja nich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich nicht ewig warten wollte, blieb nur der Geistheiler. Verdammt teurer Spaß ... >.<




> Kanalfrosch trifft euch mit 1 schaden. Eure angelegten gegenstände verlieren 10% haltbarkeit-.-


zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudi124 (30. Juli 2009)

Die gemeinsten und unfährsten Tode sind immernoch die durch Bugs... 

Wie weiter vorne erwähnt.... mir ist etwas ähnliches passiert.


Ich stehe bei der Zitadelle... "Schlacht vor der Zitadelle" und will so einen Späher killen... Ich kann den nicht angreifen und laufe weg... hoffe auf reset vom Gegner.. im Normalfall klappt das auch... nur der... kann weiter und weiter und weiter... auf mich ballern und holt mich vom Pferd runter... naja dachte egal.... 

ABER NEIN, die Rechnung ohne Blizz gemacht. Ich werde zurück geportet und stehe direkt ohne Mount in einem respawnten Kommandanten und einer Horde dieser Skelettfiecher + dem Späher und werd umgenuked....

Das hat mich so richtig geärgert...


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (30. Juli 2009)

Hiho,



Peinliche und Ärgerliche Tode gab und gibt es viele.

zu Classic Zeiten - beim Sprung zur BRT die Steine zu finden - wenn man in mitten seines Raids landet is das uncool.

Lustige Pullerei Aktionen: Meine Wenigkeit (Hexer) steht vor ony, raid is nochmal afk. ich will per Alt&tab aufn dest und komm auf ^wo mein begleiter angriff steht.

Ich hörte im TS noch "Das war aber nicht Teil meines Vertrags" - wechsel fix wieder ins Spiel und seh gerade noch wie ein kleiner - höchst in effektiver Feuerball auf Ony zufliegt. Ich sofort wichtel zurückgezogen - Der Raid reagierte denn sie dachten der Tank pullte, da dieser versuchte zu retten was zu retten ist. aber zwecklos. Ein gepflegter Wipe. Schnell wieder rein. allegerezzt... bis auf den RL der etwas länger afk war und etwas verwirrt war ^^.

Auch nett - Tode in ZG wenn man grad übernommen ist -.-

Auch beliebt sind Tode wenn man als Schurke vergisst zu stealthen BEVOR man stunnen geht.

was peinlich war - ich war lvl 5 frisch als mensch Schurke in sw, schwimme im kanal und war tod. Ich war verwirrt ^^ wieder schwimmen gegangen, wieder tod. Erst mit Lvl 50 habich entdeckt das es eine Kanalbestie gibt...



Oder ne schöne Sache - Mein Schurke ist Lvl 35 und findet die AQ Öffnung toll. Er spendet viel Leinenstoff und ergattert so den exalted Ruf bei darnassus. Soweit so schön. Nun kam der Schurke Weltenwanderer auf die Idee nach Silithus zu gehn um am Event teilzunehmen.

Reise nach Tanaris - Überlebt. Durchquerung des Kraters. Ich fand heraus im Wasser greifen mich fast alle Raptoren nicht an. Richtig FAST - der Elite Raptor hat die Pfütze geflissentlich ignoriert und mich angeknabbert ^^ hallo bob... Immerhin konnte man da noch als Geist zu nem anderen FH ^^ 



Zu BC steht der Teufelshäscher gaanz oben, den ich immer übersehen hab (oh die ZH Quest war ein Segen - endlich Rache), dicht gefolgt von Stürze (Telreador und die Aldor Treppe sind hier speziell) und das verklicken von Flug und Bodenmount, sowie in Zeiten der Netherschwingenquesten die Wächter und die Himmelsteiler die einen gelegentlich dismounteten.

Oder auch: Ab nach Kara, wozu rumlaufen, wenn man in der mitte der Steinbrücke runterspringt landet man sicher... ratet mal wo ich landete ^^



Bei Nordend sind derzeit meine Verwechselungen zwischen dudu und schurke haupt todesursache - Spielt mal 12 wochen nur den dudu und springt dann mitm Tiger des Schurken aus der Dalaran kanalisation und sucht verzweifelt die Fluggestalt... das war doof. Seither habich den Umhang der Himmelwache wieder dabei.

Was auch letztens erst lustig war wenn auch aufgrund eines bugs. Ich habe in Tausenwinter ein Locvh gefunden und fiel ins endlose - der Gm setzte mich frei, ich logg mich ein und lande in mitten der allys in SW auf dem brunnen. Man haben die komisch geschaut^^



In dem Sinne - Fröhliches Sterben.


----------



## Babsy75 (30. Juli 2009)

egal wo
server dico, wieder einlog => tot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin noch nie gestorben, von daher kann ich den ärgerlichsten davon nicht beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gardenstale (30. Juli 2009)

Was mir oft passiert, ist beim lvln meiner twinks das ich nicht auf die Hp leiste schaue ganz bummelig ein mob nach den anderen umhau und den irgendwann selber im dreck liege, is zwar eigene doofheit aber ärgert mich trozdem jedesmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder man will ganz cool von nem berg fliegen weil man was abgebaut hat, den nen kurzen moment der ablenkung weil die freundin nackig durch die bude läuft o.ä, klickt auf falsche mount und springt den ganz genüßlich mit seinem reittier in die tiefe ^^


----------



## Alpirìh (30. Juli 2009)

Hab beim questen mal auf nen respawn gewartet... Da sich das ewig hingezogen hatte, wollte ich mir schnell einen Kaffee aus der Küche holen...
Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken^^

Als der Typ spawnte, freute er sich riesig über meine Anwesenheit und legte mich um...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auronix (30. Juli 2009)

Nette Tode dir ihr da habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mein peinlichster tot war mit meinem Stufe 70 Paladin damals ^^
hab mir gedacht bist Tank und super equipt ziehste mal nen Freund Verlies
alles gut und schön 2 Hälften locker geschafft ^^
aber dann kam das grauen
die gegner die ein immer umkippen 
ich konnte nicht mehr vom fleck wurde dauernd umgekickt 
die haben mir nichtmal zeitgegeben mein Handauflegen geschweige die Bubbel zubenutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das resultat ich bin gestorben und alle gegner die ich hatte sind dann auf mein Kollegen zugerannt 
und ich hab ihn mit in den Tot gerissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja waren das noch schöne zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (30. Juli 2009)

Ärgerliche Tode fallen mir jetzt spontan 3 ein:

1. War noch zu Vanillazeiten. Treffen vor MC und plötzlich falle ich durch den Fußboden. Also laß ich den Geist frei aber lande nicht auf einem Friedhof, sondern schwebe irgendwo unter dem Blackrock rum und ganz langsam gleite ich durch die Gegend (langsamer als normales Lauftempo). Als ich endlich freigesetzt werde, hatte ich sogar schon SW komplett unterquert und mein Raidplatz wurde anderweitig vergeben, weil die Gruppe nicht so lange (knappe 3/4 Std) auf mich warten wollte. Und genau an dem Tag dropen das letzte T1 Teil und eine Waffe, auf die ich schon ewig Anspruch erhoben hatte (als DKP-Spitzenreiter wärens meine gewesen -.-). Die Teile sind danach nie wieder gedropt.

2. Unmittelbar vor BC hatte man ja dank buffed die ersten Einblicke in das, was einen erwartet. So habe ich mich kurzerhand entschieden, dass mein Allihunter unbedingt einen Drachenfalken haben muß. Nunja, leider war der zu dem Zeitpunkt grade mal frische Level 15. Aber davon läßt man sich ja nicht aufhalten. Irgendwen um Hilfe bitten kam natürlich auch nicht in Frage. Also stirbt man sich den ganzen Weg durch die Pesties durch. Und dann endlich in den östlichen Pesties ein ganzes Stück freier Weg (nach grob geschätzt bereits 150 Toden), Zeit aufholen, Strecke gutmachen. Und dann rennt man an einem Baum vorbei und sieht für 2 Sek neben seinem Charportrait (da wo die Gegner zu sehen sind) etwas mit nem Totenkopf aufblitzen. Aber sonst ist nirgends irgendwas zu sehen, keine Dämonenhyäne weit und breit. Naja Corpserun ist man da ja schon gewohnt, bevor man sich wiederbelebt guckt man sich genau um, nichts! zu sehen. Wiederbelebt, sofort wieder tot. Und wieder das selbe Vieh. Muß wohl verbuggt sein und hängt in dem Baum. Also beim nächsten Try so weit wie möglich von dem Baum entfernt wiederbeleben und Zack wieder tot, das Vieh sollte mich dort nirgends erreichen können und doch trifft es mich bei jedem Versuch sofort, egal wo ich mich wiederbelebe -.- Als ich nach dem 12. Versuch (bin halt ausdauernd ^^ ausserdem keinen Bock so kurz vor dem Ziel wieder von Fh loszusterben) endlich einen Punkt entdeckt habe, wo das Vieh nicht an mich rankommt erscheint direkt hinter mir (war ausser Sichtweite) die Patrouillie des scharlachroten Kreuzzugs...
Aber irgendwie hab ich mein Ziel erreicht, als BC rauskam sofort auf dem Jäger gelogt, durch das neue Portal gehüpft und einen Drachenfalken gezähmt, somit war meiner der erste bei der Allianz ^^ Das der Weg dahin noch einige unschöne Tode für mich bereithielt muß wohl nicht erwähnt werden... Hmmm, wo find ich die Viecher, vielleicht mal hier links abbiegen... wieso rennt da ein Fleischberg-Elite mit Totenkopf auf mich zu? -.- Von Hordepatrouillien ganz zu schweigen ^^

3 Und der letzte wirklich blöde Tod war mit dem Flugmount auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Ich wollte mir Kazzak (hieß der so?) mal aus der Nähe angucken. auf dem Mount greift der einen ja nicht an. Und genau als ich darüber war pullt irgendwer den. Ein AoE haut mich um, meine Leiche schwebt auf Höhe seiner Schultern unerreichbar in der Luft. Rezzen am Friedhof, mein gesamtes Equip im Rucksack (Farm- und 2 Raidequips...) und grade erst für das Fliegen fast das gesamte Gold auf den Kopf geknallt, fürs komplette Reppen sollte der traurige Rest nicht mehr reichen -.-


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. Juli 2009)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!



selbe situation, geht aber noch dümmer...
in Eiskrone die Frostwyrmbeschwörer kurz vor vollendung der beschwörung töten, dass der frostwyrm irgendwo im nirgendwo is und einem alle paar sekunden slowt und 2k reindrescht ohne dass mans besonders merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

ansonsten auch sehr ärgerlich für die allianz... xD "Angriff auf Unterstadt" ich (warry) und kumpel (dk) rennen zum Königssaal und sehen paar allies, die pvp an haben, jedoch zuviele für uns 2...
--->Einen Allie per Todesgriff zu Sylvanas hochgezogen xD


----------



## Auronix (30. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> --->Einen Allie per Todesgriff zu Sylvanas hochgezogen xD




hahaha na der Allie muss sich bestimmt gefreut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustBen (30. Juli 2009)

Karazhan: Random-gruppe steht vor Aran. Der Mage hat technische probleme (sein wow reagierte nicht mehr) und fragt wen bei sich zu hause ob er helfen kann. Demjenigen bleibt nur alt+f4 - auf f4 war bei dem mage blinzeln gebunden (und darauf hat wow plötzlich noch reagiert^^)

Mount verwechseln passiert mir weniger - ich habe ein addon das je nachdem wo ich bin ein random flug- oder bodenmount beschwört (oder in den geisterwolf geht wenn ich im kampf bin). Allerdings habe ich dieses Addon mal im Occulus nach dem Endboss verwendet - die Drachen die man dort nutzt werden nciht unterstützt und sonst sind nur bodenmounts zulässig. Der Rest der Gruppe hat reichlich gefeiert^^


----------



## Bral (30. Juli 2009)

Ärgerlichster und gleichzeitig lustigster Tod:

Kurz nach release WoW Classic. Ich und ein Kollege machen Duelle vor IF unten an der Strasse, da wo die ganzen Klippen sind. Er als Priester und ich als Pala. Er ist schon fast tod, nur noch paar HP übrig.Ich habe auch kaum noch welches übrig und arge Mana Probleme. Er feart mich die Klippen runter, komme mit 5 HP unten an, mitten in nen Weisen Bären rein. Ende vom Lied Duell und Leben verloren da mich der dämliche Bäre mit 6 DMG gecrittet hat *seufz*


----------



## Ragnarok1077 (30. Juli 2009)

die art tod die mir eig regelmäßig passiert ,weil ich es auch einfach nich lerne, ist wenn man durch die hütten am rand von donnerfels über die brücken auf eine der anhöhen gehn will, zur brücke hoch lauf und dann weiter renne statt abzubiegen auf die brücke und damit auf den boden klatsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anony (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ängstlicher tot? *nachdenk*
aja als ich plötzlich nach nordend kam das erste mal aus der burg raus und dann kommen plötzlich diese fliegenden fiecher da die man auch as quest mit dem netzt runterhlen soll an und wumm war ich tot!*
*


----------



## Asaghor (30. Juli 2009)

Ich damals mit meinem Shadow in der Drachenöde unterwegs. Quest wo man 3 Elite-Magnatauren legen muss.

Die ersten 2 gingen noch und ich hab mich gefreut auf dem Lvl damals die alleine geschafft zu haben (wenn auch zum Teil knapp überlebt).

Ich komme zum Dritten. Gehe in die Vollen und was passiert? Der Typ heilt sich doch dauernd hoch (dacht ich auf jeden Fall) und ich sterbe.
Ok, dacht ich mir, beim 2ten Mal soll mir das nicht passieren.  Andere Taktik und ich schaffs, hau ihn wirklich runter. Aber leider war Mana so gut wie zu Ende.
Also Steh ich so da und sehe, dass bei mir immer noch Leben abgezogen wird, obwohl der Kampf ja vorbei war. Voller Panik suche ich nach nem Debuff.
Kann nix finden, renne rum und kacke wieder ab. Da seh ich doch erst so ein paar eklige Blutwürmer wegrennen.

Das hat mich geärgert. Aber wenigstens war er down^^


----------



## Rolandos (30. Juli 2009)

Tode was denn für Tode, mein Char ist noch nie gestorben. Ist vielleicht mal öfters als Geist durch die Gegend gerannt, aber Tod. Tod ist was anderes. z.B. wenn man wieder von vorne mit einem neuen Char anfangen müsste, im Spiel. Sollte Blizzart vielleicht einführen dann währ WOW endlich mal wieder interessant. 

Ähm Spiel!  WOW ist ein Spiel, falls ihr das vergessen haben solltet. In einem Spiel stirbt nie einer. Er wird vielleich für ein paar Minuten aus dem Verkehr gezogen, außer Gefecht gesetzt, was nicht mit Tod zu vergleichen ist. Denkt mal darüber nach. 

Und wer sich darüber ärgert mal als Geist durch die Gegend zu rennen, sollte sich auch einmal überlegen, doch lieber TICK TACK TOE zu spielen, da kann man nicht gewinnen, noch verlieren, wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## Kirimaus (30. Juli 2009)

hm ergärlichster Tod Nr. 1 war mit meinem ersten Char, meiner kleinen Schurkin als BC gerade raus kahm.
Ich war früher in der alten Welt immer von allen möglichen hohen Punkten gesprungen, der Schaden war 
noch geringer und es war irgend wie Lustig (nie gestorben) dann bin ich als BC draussen war erst mal die
Höllenfeuer Halbinsel erkunden gewehsen. Und bei diesen Kanonen wo man die ersten Orks erledigen muss
in einen der Wege hinuntergefallen, sah extrem Flach aus (wegen der komsichen Optik da) aber war höher
als gedacht und BOUM erster Fall tot meiner WoW geschichte...

Tod Nr. 2 (achtung das kommt einem bekannt vor) WotLK kommt raus, mein mitlerweiler neuer Main-Char,
eine Priesterin, erkundet vorbeginn des Questens erst einmal auf ihrem Widder wild rum hüpfent die Tundra
als aufeinmal, wie aus dem nicht , hinter einem Felsen den ich übersprang ein gigantisches Loch war, was in
diese Kobold bauten führt, völlig überrascht hab ich den Levitier Knopf net gefunden und BOUM erster Fall
tot mit meiner Priesterin >.<


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juli 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tode was denn für Tode, mein Char ist noch nie gestorben. Ist vielleicht mal öfters als Geist durch die Gegend gerannt, aber Tod. Tod ist was anderes. z.B. wenn man wieder von vorne mit einem neuen Char anfangen müsste, im Spiel. Sollte Blizzart vielleicht einführen dann währ WOW endlich mal wieder interessant.
> 
> Ähm Spiel!  WOW ist ein Spiel, falls ihr das vergessen haben solltet. In einem Spiel stirbt nie einer. Er wird vielleich für ein paar Minuten aus dem Verkehr gezogen, außer Gefecht gesetzt, was nicht mit Tod zu vergleichen ist. Denkt mal darüber nach.
> 
> Und wer sich darüber ärgert mal als Geist durch die Gegend zu rennen, sollte sich auch einmal überlegen, doch lieber TICK TACK TOE zu spielen, da kann man nicht gewinnen, noch verlieren, wenn man es richtig macht.



und du weisst wie der tod im RL .. ähem .. also ein RD ist? nicht? dann kannst du auch nicht meckern. wer sagt, dass du da nicht auch als geist durch die gegend rennst. gibt ne menge leute die das glauben.

insofern ist der tod in WoW vielleicht dem wirklichen tod doch ähnlich?


----------



## hiromoto (30. Juli 2009)

am ärgerlichsten/peinlichsten sind mir immer die tode, die man schon kommen sieht, weil man vorher zu blöd war:

abgrund -> klick auf flugmount -> sprung -> im fliegen wundern, wieso das flugmount auf einmal aussieht wie das normale reittier -> facepalm -> tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war der, wo ich mit der Führung der Bonusehre und most Honorkills im Arathibecken das Sägewerk stürmen wollte. Kamen mir aber zu viele Allys entgegen, wurde auf 1% gehauen, der Schurke warf mir n Messer hinterher.. Verfehlen. Was mach ich? Spring den kleinen Abhang in Richtung Sägewerk -> Schmiede/Hof hinunter... Fallschaden 300 oder so und down. Das war die Führung in den Listen ^^


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster tot war mein allererster tot. Ich hab bei meinem ersten char den ich heute immernoch als main hab so gespielt, das ich wirklich nie gestorben bin. Ich bin innis gegangen etcetc. aber war halt nie tot (hexer nicht pala xD) Und auf level ich glaub 40 wars ist es dann passiert. Ich lauf fröhlich durch die gegen, ahne nichts böses. plötzlich TOT. ich hab gleich gedacht WTF?! Und ratet mal was es war. N alli pala level 70 auf der durchreise -.- seid dem hasse ich diese pinken flauschi flower power sissys^^


----------



## Darussios (30. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und du weisst wie der tod im RL .. ähem .. also ein RD ist? nicht? dann kannst du auch nicht meckern. wer sagt, dass du da nicht auch als geist durch die gegend rennst. gibt ne menge leute die das glauben.
> 
> insofern ist der tod in WoW vielleicht dem wirklichen tod doch ähnlich?



Hmm hab meinen Großvater nicht mehr lebendig gesehen, nachdem er gestorben ist...
Möge er in Frieden ruhen.

Das was eine Seele genannt wird, ist wohl eher das menschliche Bewusstsein.

Ergo, wenn ein Mensch stirbt, dann stirbt alles, man hört komplett auf zu existieren da is nix mit Geisterwandertouren.


----------



## Heydu (30. Juli 2009)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Der ärgerlichste Tod?
> 
> Wenn ich von einem vollkommen verBUGten Gegner gekillt werde, den ich nicht treffen kann obwohl ich zwei Millimeter vor ihm stehe, er mich aber noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit seinem Schwert trifft.
> 
> Danke BLIZZARD!!



ist mir des öfteren passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Miene schrieb:


> Eindeutig Gedankenkontrolle von nem Priester der mich in eine Elite Grp gesteuert hat und mein Medallion nicht bereit war !



ghihi, da bin ich meistens mit Menschen-Chars on
ein Mal 'Jeder für sich' bitte ^^



Sanlara schrieb:


> In Nagrand beim Wolken saugen.... wollte meinen Hubschrauber beschwören und hab den falschen Knopf erwischt, dabei nicht nachgedacht und dann von einer schwebenden Insel auf nem Talbuk in den Tod gesprungen. Shit happens...



ghahahaha, ist mir auch passiert, nur konnte ich mich dank meines fallschirms (ing ftw) in letzter sek retten xD



hiromoto schrieb:


> am ärgerlichsten/peinlichsten sind mir immer die tode, die man schon kommen sieht, weil man vorher zu blöd war:
> 
> abgrund -> klick auf flugmount -> sprung -> im fliegen wundern, wieso das flugmount auf einmal aussieht wie das normale reittier -> facepalm -> tot
> 
> ...



ist mir 1 mal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *snif* im flug hab ich noch geflucht!! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Crystania schrieb:


> Mein ärgerlichster Tod war der, wo ich mit der Führung der Bonusehre und most Honorkills im Arathibecken das Sägewerk stürmen wollte. Kamen mir aber zu viele Allys entgegen, wurde auf 1% gehauen, der Schurke warf mir n Messer hinterher.. Verfehlen. Was mach ich? Spring den kleinen Abhang in Richtung Sägewerk -> Schmiede/Hof hinunter... Fallschaden 300 oder so und down. Das war die Führung in den Listen ^^



he? warte mal, kann es sein, dass du ein orc warst? weil genau sowas hab ich im arathi, in Sw , erlebt, dass ein orc fast vorm tod runtergesprungen ist xD
dachte mir dann: was für eine verschwenung vom Leben xD *laut lach*, der war doch nicht tot


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster und zugleich lustigster Tod war auf dem Meer von Dunkelküste in Richtung Teldrassil - Schiff konnte ich als Hordler LowLvl nicht nutzen.

Ich wollte mal rüberschwimmen (fragt nicht warum - Langeweile und so) und machte mich auf den Weg, logischerweise war ich irgendwann erschöpft und starb - bis hierhin war alles gut, war klar und ich rechnete damit. Ich wollte dann als Geist "übersetzen"... also lief ich mit dem Geist übers Meer bis der plötzlich an Erschöpfung starb.

Ich tot, Geist tot, Zeit tot.


----------



## J_0_T (30. Juli 2009)

Dunham schrieb:


> wie kann das einem so einfallsreichem ingi nur passieren? o_O
> wofür gibts den falschirmumhang (10sek dauer, 30sek cd)
> 
> btt: mich reg es tierisch auf, wenn ich im bg mehrer gegner so gut wie down hab und schups. healdudu kommt ausm nix und alle sind wieder full -.-



Naja... schon tragisch wenn man zwar den fallschirmumhang anhat aber kurz vor dem aufschlag merkt das der neue umhang den man jetzt trägt die modifikation net hat ^^

Bin auch ingi un habe es tatsächlich vergessen.... okay ärgerlich wegen den rep kosten aba fun für meinen begleiter


Mein ärgerlichster tod aber war bei nem boss in ner hero instanz in nagrand... der heiler hatte probs un der tank sagt ich soll ma helfen... endeffekt... ich dreh mich um spurte zum healer un werde von der attacke des bosses getroffen der mich crittete.... dabei brauchte der heiler keine hilfe der hat das ganz gut alleine gepackt... un ich bin für nix gestorben -_-


----------



## SarahBailey (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war mit meinem kleinen Pala, mit dem ich in UC im Aufzug stand und hochfahren wollte... Naja, die kleine Paladina war wohl noch etwas verschlafen und lief zu spät los um den Aufzug zu verlassen. Dieser in seiner ganzen Boshaftigkeit verschwand in die Tiefe, in die meine kleine tapfere Heldin nun auch stürzte... und mit einem schönen Platsch starb die Kleine im Aufzug in Uc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und ich bin immernoch davon überzeugt, dass die Aufzüge in UC sich gegen mich verschworen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alohajoe (30. Juli 2009)

Hmm, meine ärgerlichsten Tode (ja, es waren drei^^) passierten bei der Quest in Unterstadt, wo man als Allianzler mit Jaina und dem König den Apotheker umhauen soll.
Ziemlich am Anfang, nach den Massen an Monstrositäten, erscheint manchmal aus einer grünen Pfütze so ein Knochenwurm oder Jormungar oder was auch immer, mit über 2 Mio HP.
Was denkt man sich in so einer Situation? Richtig, ich hab ja die Aura der beiden Helden, mir kann nix passieren.
Also frisch fromm fröhlich frei hingerannt und draufgenatzt. Fand der Wurm durchaus lustig und hat mich - wie man so schön sagt - geonehitted.
Daraufhin bin ich wieder rein als Geist und hab mich wiederbelebt - nach zwei Sekunden war ich wieder tot, weil dieser blöde Wurm Giftblitzsalven spuckt, auf alles was sich bewegt.
Also wieder reingelaufen, hinter einen Felsen gestellt -  wiederbelebt - tot -.-
Die Giftblitze gingen auch durch den Felsen, war nix mit außerhalb der Sichtlinie stehen *seufz*

Danach war ich ziemlich bedient und hab als Geist gewartet, bis die beiden Helden den Wurm endich down hatten.


----------



## derUwe (30. Juli 2009)

Bei Malygos, auf 0,001% also geschätzte 1-3k life hatte er noch...in der 25er Version!!! 

1 cast mehr dann wär er tod ;-) und das war unser letzter Try!!


----------



## Seryma (30. Juli 2009)

Neulich in Naxxramas 10er beim Endboss (Kel'thuzad) lief alles gut, bis der 2nd Tank im Void starb, der andere tankte die Adds mit, bei 8000 Leben starb der gesamte Raid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Neulich in Naxxramas 10er beim Endboss (Kel'thuzad) lief alles gut, bis der 2nd Tank im Void starb, der andere tankte die Adds mit, bei 8000 Leben starb der gesamte Raid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In die Instanz gehen immernoch Leute rein?


----------



## Taylaamagan (30. Juli 2009)

Einmal mit Schamane.

Wir standen das 1. mal vor General Vezax.

Wipe. Der General hatte nur noch 121 HP. Hätte ich mein Blitzschlagschild angehabt oder noch Feuertotem gestellt....
Aber nein. 121 HP 
Das fand ich verdammt ärgerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Mit Magier beim lvln.
Gedankenkontrolle. 1.mal kam ich raus. Konnte den Priester aber nicht finden. Und zack wieder drin. Diesmal durfte ich zugucken 
wie ich die Klippe runter sprang. Komisches Gefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (30. Juli 2009)

im bg nen hexer zu killen und mit mehr als 70%live zu überleben und die dots ticken und ticken und ticken.............
naja daher killt mein moonkin nun auch alle hexer nur noch mit dots.
 --auf 5k runterkloppen--, --dots drauf --  sich noch höflich verabschieden----wegrennen----


----------



## GeratGonzo (30. Juli 2009)

Mein absolute nervigster tod war als ich endlich ein dehnbahres innenfutter an meinem Mantel hatte und im G-Chat schrieb: "Juhu, endlich keine Falltode mehr!" und 10sek später in der Drachenöde abstürzte da der Fallschirm nur 10 sek hält...


----------



## Männchen (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war sicherlich vor Wotlk mit meinem 70er Magier im Verlies. Hatte da mal versucht 6-7 Räume gleichzeitig zu pullen ... klappte auch soweit. Trotz mehrfachem stun der Mobs lagen dann alle ... dachte ich ... ich stand dann mit knapp 100 HP herum und wunderte das ich mich noch im Kampf befand. Ein geflüchteter Mob kam dann zurück und haute mich um. Hab mich dann geärgert, das ich keine Verbände oder einen Heiltrank genommen zu hab.


----------



## hiromoto (30. Juli 2009)

hab mir gerade weitere antworten gelesen, und mir ist mein wirklich absolut ärgerlichster tod wieder eingefallen, hab das ereignis wohl verdrängt!!!

Warsong: ich dachte mir, ich versuche mal den Erfolg mit 20 Todesstößen ohne zu sterben. Hab mir en Kumpel geschnappt (pala-heal) und wir haben losgelegt... ging alles gut, bis bei 19 todesstößen 3 (in worten DREI) schurken auf uns beide losgegangen sind... mein gott hab ich im ts geflucht (zum glück gibts keine aufnahme davon^^)


----------



## benbaehm (30. Juli 2009)

in kara wollte ich mal ganz lässig moroes mit mondfeuer pullen (war damals maintank mit meinem druiden), hat auch geklappt, nur leider habe ich vergessen nach dem pull wieder in bärform zu wechseln... das war ganz schön dämlich. :-)

zum glück hat es keiner gemerkt!  ;-)


----------



## Proph! (30. Juli 2009)

zu klassik zeiten, kämpfte ich mit meinem mage gegen nen krieger unterwasser bei den murlocs in strangle.

der kampf dauerte nicht lang da wir beide dort am questen waren und ich mit ca 50% luft angegriffen wurde, die luft war knapp und ich musste aufsteigen, hab den krieger gesheept und bin panisch nach oben geschwommen. 
grade noch geschafft, da guck ich nach dem krieger und seh wie er als schaf auf den grund absinkt, kurz bevor er den grund erreicht hatte kam er aus dem sheep ^^ dürfte wohl der erste schaden reingekommen sein den er wegen zu wenig luft bekommen hatt.

ich sah ihm dann zu, es dauerte auch nicht lange, wie er noch aufsteigen wollte doch beim etrsten viertel is er schon abgesoffen gewesen /auslachen und gleich noch 2 mal nachn respawn gekillt wuahh war zwar nicht mein ärgerlichster tot aber dem krieger hats sicher derbe angefuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade das man jetzt soviel atemluft zur verfügung hat, werde so einen kill wohl nie wieder schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exade (30. Juli 2009)

Ich stand mit nem Twink in Auberdine und wartete auf das Schiff nach Darnassus. Dann hatte ich nen disco und als ich mich eingelogt hab bin ich duch die Welte gefallen und das volle 3h lang bis mir ein Gm geholfen hat.


----------



## Nicorobbin (30. Juli 2009)

Nach Dalaran reingeflogen, Mount verloren und ca. 3 Meter überm boden den fallschirm weggeklickt damits schneller geht.
3 Meter gefallen, aufgekommen 21 K Fallschaden tot....


----------



## Niluxx (30. Juli 2009)

mein hunter^^ damalshab extra den hydrostock gefarmt und hab mich dann immer gefreut das ich selbst unter wasser maeben afk gehn konnte^^
naja iwann wars mal wieder der fall und als ich wieder kam viel mir auf *uppps hydrostock vergessen* ^^ seit dem hat er einen tod durch ertrinken in der statistik ^^


----------



## alokk (30. Juli 2009)

Naja ich reit grad auf nem Berg, dann *lagg* oder Standbild, 1 Sekunde später flieg ich den Berg runter


----------



## Kidgun (30. Juli 2009)

ich tank thaddius 25 boss 5% ich sterb mit 1 schaden über tod!!!
wipe thaddius 2k leben -.-


----------



## Faei (30. Juli 2009)

der ärgerlichste tot naja naxxramas 10er wir wollten den erfolg machen das niemand in nem boss kampf stirbt
was ist die scheiß reiter waren verbugt in jeder ecke waren leute keine ist gestorben bekommen trotzdem die geißelung 
wipe -.- ewir ticket aufgemacht dann erstma weiter saphi kel gelegt keiner gestorben was ist sagt der GM tut mir leid kann er nix machen
dann ham wir den erfolg wegen nem scheiß bug nicht geschafft und was ist der bug kommt immer noch manchmal -.-


und dann noch das ärgerlichste wir treffen uns mit der gilde (zu bc zeiten) in shatrat was ist ich falle vom aufzug = tot
ziemlich peinlich

aber das mit dem erfolg war viel schlimmer -.-


----------



## ShaPhan (30. Juli 2009)

Als 80èr für den erfolg Gnomeregan.

Und was passiert, ich sterbe -> Als Tank wohlgemerkt.
Wo -> beim Aufzug der mich in die Ini bringt.

Da hab ich glatt in die Maus gebissen und 1 Bier auf Ex geleert.


----------



## Taknator (30. Juli 2009)

als ich im auge des sturms jmd fast tot hatte und dann ausversehn an dem felsen runtergesprungen bin^^


----------



## X-Zero (30. Juli 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten, war ich mit meinem 70 Feuermagier und zwei befreundeten 70 Huntern im Blutkessel, einfach zum Fun und um zuschauen ob man mit genug Schaden um den Heiler herum kommt...

Lief eigentlich recht gut, aber beim 2. Boss, so ein fliegendes Auge bin ich stark verletzt worden und musste mich mit Eisblock retten...10 sec später war der Boss down, ich lauf hin zum looten und sterbe mitten in der Giftwolke, die er hinterlassen hat.

Mein einziger Tod bei diesem Run und den auch noch aus purer Dummheit, ich hab mich damals so aufgeregt, wie noch bei keinem Tod von mir und ich hatte als Stoffi doch so einige....


----------



## einself!!!111 (30. Juli 2009)

An der Dunkelküste stand ich und wollte nach Menethil.. ich ging aufs Schiff ging alles gut plötzlich hatte ich ein lag. Als ich wieder einloggte bin ich weit runtergefallen und genau in Hammerfall (Arathihochland) gelandet, schön unsanft... hab mich erstmal gewundert was jetzt passiert is :-/


----------



## Kiryo (30. Juli 2009)

mit meinem schurken damals als ich lvl 58 war

in orgrimar vom zeppelin gesprungen, was ja eigentlich zu überleben ist.
nix da, klatsch aufm boden und als geist voll verbuggt in den westlichen pestländern wieder raus.

hat mich ne stunde gekostet wider irgendwie zu meiner leiche zu kommen


----------



## Monoecus (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war gestern irgendwo nördlich von Eiskrone/Sturmgipfel...

Ich geh auf Autofliegen und surfe im Internet rum... Plötzlich gibt meine Fluggestalt ein Geräusch von sich... Also geh ich schnell ingame um nachzuschauen was das ist... Hmmm... Ich lag irgendwo geschätzte 2974823747^2 Meter nördlich von Nordend im Wasser, an Erschöpfung gestorben...

Ich denk mir, naja, nich so schlimm... Flieg als Geist zu meiner Leiche und... ZACK! Als Geist an Erschöpfung gestorben -.-


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich denk mir, naja, nich so schlimm... Flieg als Geist zu meiner Leiche und... ZACK! Als Geist an Erschöpfung gestorben -.-


Hehe, kenne ich... pass auf das man dir nicht noch vorwürft du würdest eine ominöse GM-Insel suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juli 2009)

nightbane bei 472 hp ... wipe


----------



## Monoecus (30. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hehe, kenne ich... pass auf das man dir nicht noch vorwürft du würdest eine ominöse GM-Insel suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die liegt doch sowieso auf ner anderen MapID 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shade.exe (30. Juli 2009)

Als Hunter mit Rückzug von ner Kante runtergesprungen (sehr beliebt auf Schlachtfeldern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kabamaan (30. Juli 2009)

Ihr kennt sicher die Wyrmwiedererwecker in eiskrone an syndragosas Sturz, da is auf einma ein wyrm herausgekommen der im boden gesteckt ist wenn ich auf ihn gecastet hab war er entkommen und ich bin kein nachtelf (jaja ich weiß immer die opfergnome) naja dann bin ich gelaufen was das zeug hielt und er hat mich aus ca 100 m entfernung gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein ärgerlichster tod


----------



## Jejanim (30. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Todesritter im ADS absichtlich den Abgrund runter gesprungen um den Ele Schami mit zu ziehen, der das die ganze Zeit mit meinem Mates gemacht hat...

Gesagt getan, doch die Idee mit dem Todesgriff hatte zum selben Zeitpunkt noch ein anderer DK und zog ihn fast zeitgleich wieder rauf....


----------



## Pacster (30. Juli 2009)

Als Priester gibt es da einige sehr ärgerliche Möglichkeiten.

1)Wegen Farmerei das Inv leer gemacht....und bei der Port-Rückkehr nach Shatt ganz cool von der Aldorklippe zur Bank schweben wollen...nur um festzustellen das man die Federn ja auch auf der Bank deponiert hatte.
2)Gedankenkontrolle im Auge des Sturms bei der Fahne benutzt um jemanden ganz fies mit nem Sprung in den ABgrund zu befördern. Leider hatte ich dabei selbst relativ nah am Abgrund gestanden und als er sich aus der Gedankenkontrolle befreite....bin halt eben ich in den Abgrund gesprungen.
3) Selbstmorde mit Schattenwort:Tod. Vor allem dann ärgerlich wenn es einen nicht deshalb erwischt, weil man selbst wenig HP hat sondern weil man besonders schlau sein möchte und einen Boss mit irgendwelchen Multiplikator-Fähigkeiten einen reinhauen will. So ein 22k crit backfire ist nicht lustig...


----------



## Ixidus (30. Juli 2009)

mit shadow gegen den Kurator - Hervorrufungs phase - trinkets an SHADOW WORD DEATH und da lag der priester im Drech >.>


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Juli 2009)

im Brachland, Arathiehochland oder den östlichen Pestländern von den Pats während afk gekillt, seitdem suche ich die natürlich jedesmal, wenn ich in der Gegend bin und töte sie. :victroy:


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

mein ärgerlichster:

ich lauf da grad durch Stratholme (mit 80!) und bin beim "boss"... naja, hab en paar mobs ufm weg am lebne gelassen, die kamen auf einmal und immer "entkommen" aber selber haben se crits bei mir gelandet wie en weltmeister...

BLIZZARD: Lernt Bugs zu bekämpfen!


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn man die unzähligen Tode beim Aldoraufzug/Zeppelinturm vor UC/ UC Fahrstuhl  wegnimmt...hmm..
Ach ja, einmal wollte ich von der Boreanischen Tundra richtung Naxx fliegen, mit meinem eigenen Mount. Dann Autoflug-AFK, aber irgendwie bin ich an meine Maus gekommen und die sorgfältig geplante Flugroute veränderte sich. Als ich wieder zurück am PC war sah ich den Erschöpfungsbalken über dem Meer vor der Drachenöde ablaufen, ich wollte noch umkehren aber hat nicht gereicht-> Hallo BOB.... Doof war, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt sehr wenig Geld und volles Raid-EQ an hatte :/

Und einmal bin ich plötzlich vom Mount gefallen, in der Nähe von Shattrath....keine Ahnung wieso, aber hab nix geklickt -.-

An alle Inschriftenkundler: Als lvl 80er ein Portpapier für lvl 40( oder so) zu benutzen ist oft tödlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...ich portete mich mal 200m über die Sümpfe des Elends...ganz am Strand...ganz weit vom Friedhof entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> !


Hehe... ging mir im Flammenschlund (!) als 80er so ähnlich. Rein, die erste Hälfter der Instanz eingesammelt und dann disconnect... wieder eingeloggt und am Friedhof in OG aufgewacht. Wusste nichtmal das da nen Friedhof ist. Hrhrhr...

Immer diese Repkosten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahti1 (30. Juli 2009)

schwarzfelstiefen damals noch mit 60 zu classiczeiten

ewig da durchgerannt entlich beim endboss angekommen alle gestorben boss aber auch
bis wir wieder bei dem waren hats dann nochmal 2 stunden gedauert und der boss weg-.-


----------



## DegStaerian (30. Juli 2009)

Damals als mein Pala noch klein war und jeder Mob noch eine Anstrengung bedeutete, musste ich öfter mal Reiß aus nehmen wenn ich aus versehen zu viel gepullt hatte. Nunja meine Lieblingsmethode hierzu war nen See, Teich Wasserlacke etc. finden und von erhöhten Positionen runterspringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So geschehen im Rotkammgebirge, oben wo die Burg steht. Ich wieder einmal zu viel gepullt renn weg und sehe da unten den Bach der zum See führt. Voller Vorfreude dass ich die dämlichem Mobs wiedereinmal augetrickst habe springe ich genüsslich ins Wasser. Unten angekommen BOOOM -Tod. Es war leider zu wenig tief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Pacster (30. Juli 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Und einmal bin ich plötzlich vom Mount gefallen, in der Nähe von Shattrath....keine Ahnung wieso, aber hab nix geklickt -.-



Das ist ein Scherbenwelt-Bug. Ist bei mir häufig passiert wenn ich Nagrand zur Scherbe im Schattenmondtal geflogen bin(am unteren Rand der Karte). Das dauert ja etwas also ist man schnell mal an den Kühlschrank gegangen etc.. Dann gabs nen sound, man schaute auf dem Bildschirm und plötzlich war man ohne mount in den Abgrund am Rand der Scherbenwelt am fallen. Keine Erschöpfung, kein Hindernis...einfach abgestiegen. Lustig war dabei das ich es einmal geschafft habe mittels Levitation mich an der Seite der Scherbenwelt festzukrallen...da muss wohl ein "1 pixel vorsprung" gewesen sein(da hat man sich mal gefreut, normalerweise glitt man dann nämlich nur eeeeewig an der Steilwand runter bis man tot war). ;-)


----------



## Naho (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin letzens mit 1% hp ausm Bg geleavt , war noch im Flug nach Menethil. Da bemerk ich, dass ich noch nen debuff vom hunter hatte, der mich unterm flug gekillt hat^^


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Juli 2009)

Ärgerlichster Tod war beim Flammenevent....

Kurz vor'm Raid noch schnell die Flamme aus Teldrassil holen....

Also zum Teufelswald geflogen und richtung Auberdine runterspringen...

Völlig unerwartet bin ich bei dem Sprung gestorben (was mir noch nie passiert ist bis dahin) und die Verbindung war weg...

Ein einloggen mit dem Char war nicht mehr möglich...

Durfte mich dann auf Twink einloggen und von einem GM Teleportieren lassen...

Damit hatte ich den Raid und Gildeninternen Yog-First-Kill verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvalos (30. Juli 2009)

Also meon ärgerlichster Tod war bei meiner ersten begegnung mit Kel.
Aös wir die erse Phase überstanden hatten gingen alle auf Kel los nur unser off Tank hatte noch eine Banshe(oder so ) zu bekämpfen , ich dachte mir helfste den mal hab also mit auf die Banshe eingeklobt und als sie Tod war schleuderte sie uns beide weg und mich denau in so ein rotes ding , ich wolt noch rausrennen aber zu spät .^^


----------



## Bif (30. Juli 2009)

Meiner war in Eiskrone. Wollte auf Himmelsbrecher landen um Quests abzugeben. Beim Absteigen bin ich durch das ganze Flugzeug durchgefallen und unten direkt vor dem großen Tor aufgeschlagen, wo extrem viele 80er Mobs rumturnen. Bin einige male gestorben, bevor ich da weggekommen bin...


----------



## Alamoth (30. Juli 2009)

1. Aldor-Aufzug: Spring mit meinem Pala runter, will bubble zünden - Batterie von der Mouse alle - Klatsch!

2. zu 70er Zeiten wollte nen Kumpel und ich testen, ob man im Flug aufmounten kann - ab nach Nagrand, über eine von den schwebenden Inseln - abmounten - Insel verpasst - und abwärts. Die Gesichter hätt ich gern gesehn als mitten im Battle um Halaa ein Krieger und ein Hunter einschlagen.

3. wir stehn im Mt. Hyjal vorm 3. Boss - der kommt da so langsam angetrampelt, kriegt mein Kumpel (Zwergen Priest)nen DC und der Char rennt aus der Base raus auf den Boss, durch den Boss durch - der Boss klatscht den ganzen Raid um und nur der Zwerg überlebt das.

4. und die Mouse haut bei mir öfters zu - bin da so gediegen am Batterien wechseln - guck aufn Bildschirm - ertrunken - ups da war ja noch was.

5. Und bei Murmur meinte unser Hexer: Ups jetzt hab ichn angeschossen ... Was dann kam, kann man sich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. In der Gilde gibts da noch so nen Spezi dafür der überall verreckt wo es etwas tiefer geht und wo es Vorsprünge gibt: Burg hero - wir sind da noch nie gewiped, irgendwie hat er dort 6 Tode beim Runterspringen zum Ausgang fertiggebracht. 4x aus Naxx rausgefallen und einmal gestorben hinter Loken wo man runterspringen muss weil er net auf sein Leben geguckt hatte.


----------



## LyQ (30. Juli 2009)

uhu da kommen erinnerungen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich rannte von der Sehertreppe.... sprang den abgrund hinunter... wollte mich in meine Epische FLuggestalt verwandel.... *klatsch* .. mist war mit meinem Warlock on ... -.- das war ärgelich aber auch lustig (:


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

Meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind die gegen PvPtwinks, die machen einem echt den spaß am PvP kaputt


----------



## Lanzce (30. Juli 2009)

Am ärgerlichsten ist es, finde ich, wenn man von wo runterspringen will ins Wasser.
Und GENAU DA wo man aufkommt ist die Wassertiefe nur 50 cm und das sieht man von oben nicht.

schon oooooft passiert!


----------



## Phelps023 (30. Juli 2009)

Mich hat heute eine 78er Ali Schurke ( Frostwolf ) beim Fischen immer gekillt!  War sehr ärgerlich da der Friedhof 2 meter entfernt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Enweldor (30. Juli 2009)

Damals auf dem Game Boy bei dem Spiel "Gargoyle's Quest" oder so ähnlich. Zig mal an der selben Stelle gestorben, den Game Boy mit der Stirn Bekanntschaft schließen lassen.
Habe ca. 60 DM für die Reparatur bezahlt, konsequenterweise vom eigenen Taschengeld.

Fazit: Gewalt ist keine Lösung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat zwar nichts mit WoW zu tun, aber passte irgendwie hierein.


----------



## Alamoth (30. Juli 2009)

PvP: Ich mitm BM im Av - Schurke greift mich an - ich alle hab cd´s frei - also nix Prob - Schurke auf etwa 10 % nimmt man sich ja noch die Zeit und tippt ein /bemitleiden ein.

Als ich wieder auf den Schurken guck hat der wieder 50 % Leben und von weit hinten wink mir ein Heil-Bäumchen zu *grml* das is ärgerlich ...


----------



## Azashar (30. Juli 2009)

Ich steh vor Ulduar und da kommt nen Shami und schubst mich mit Gewitter den Abgrund runter..


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (30. Juli 2009)

hi
also am schlimmsten fand ich wo ich angefangen habe wow zu spielen bin mit level 16 in die kriegshymnenschlucht und immer tod umgefallen....^^ nach eiiger zeit wuste ich dann das es pvp tinks gibt....^^imme diese onehit schurken.
auch schlimm ist wenn man von tausenwinter den wasserfall ins scholazarbecken runterspringt und dann auf einem vorsprung den man net sieht hängen bleibt..... da hilft nur noch gesiterheiler oder freund um rezzen bitten wenn er schon fliegen kann..xD


----------



## Alamoth (30. Juli 2009)

Aldortreppe war auch peinlich als ich mitm holy-Priest runtergeklatscht bin - seitdem nutze ich kein Coconuts mehr - und das Levitieren net so schnell gefunden hab und sich unten gut sichtbar der Engel entfaltete.


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Meiner war in Eiskrone. Wollte auf Himmelsbrecher landen um Quests abzugeben. Beim Absteigen bin ich durch das ganze Flugzeug durchgefallen und unten direkt vor dem großen Tor aufgeschlagen, wo extrem viele 80er Mobs rumturnen. Bin einige male gestorben, bevor ich da weggekommen bin...



Das ist mir auch schon passiert...nur halt beim Hordeluftschiff :/


----------



## xaarinaa (30. Juli 2009)

1-2 FPS bei Gruul nach einem patch. (Jedes mal, wenn ich in einen Kampf verwickelt wurde, gingen meine FPS von 45 zu 1-2). Nun versuche mal bitte Gruuls Fähigkeit Zertrümmern auszuweichen (Die fähigkeit wo jeder zu Stein wird und er dann die Steine "sprengt" und jeder Schaden kriegt der zu nahe an einem anderen Spieler steht.) 
Macht keinen Spass zu sterben, wenn mann 0% Chance hat das zu verhindern.
Danke Blizzard *Good old time* xD


----------



## Alamoth (30. Juli 2009)

Was  auch immer sehr an den Nerven zerrt, sind die Ingi-Transporter. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich deswegen schon tanarischen Sand gefressen hab und die Raidflames wenn man da als Weiblicher Gnom auftaucht sind auch net zu verachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (30. Juli 2009)

Ganz aktuell am Montag war mein bisher ärgerlichster Tod.

Satharion non HC Speedkill-Versuch.
Alles passt die Welle kommt 2 mal von links so das wir Caster ohne Rennen dauerhaft Dmg machen können. Sathi´s Life schrumpft und schrumpft - nur noch 6,5k Life alle sehen schon das Archievment vor Augen und dann passiert es:

bei 5997 HP - IMMUN - der Scheißdrache wird IMMUN bei nichtmal mehr 6k HP.

Die weiteren Trys blieben leider ohne den gewünschten Erfolg :-(


----------



## Sinfallon (30. Juli 2009)

Bei nem weltevent nach donnerfels rein um die flamme zu klauen, geschafft, angriff von nem hexer, levitieren an und von der klippe gesprungen....tja, den dot hab ich dann wohl übersehen....(priester kennen das wahrscheinlich xD)


----------



## Vercár (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod...das war peinlich hart...

N Freund und Ich haben n Duell in Westfall gemacht, ich hatte verloren - kommt nicht son doofer Vogel angeflogen und hitet mich - tod -.-

Da hab ich mich extrem aufgeregt^^


----------



## Peacefighter (30. Juli 2009)

Auf Schlachtfeld... Arathibecken... Sägewerk... Schamane... schubst mich runter... tot XD

Das fand ich nicht so lustig ^^


----------



## darkdriver321 (30. Juli 2009)

ich war in winterquell und wollte im osten runterspringen, mit dem gedanken ich falle ins wasser. ist natürlich nit passiert-> geist freilassen
ich hab mich vom geistheiler in azshara entfernt und bin zu meiner leiche gelaufen, weil ich dachte ich kann freilassen, was aber ein fehler war. ich musste dann sicher 20 minuten zum geistheiler laufen(in azshara sind die wege die vom wasser an land führen begrenzt) das war mein ärgerlichster tod


----------



## Madridd (30. Juli 2009)

Hm... Also ich lauf mit meiner Lvl18 Jungdruidin durch SW. Auf einmal fall ich durch den Boden mit simultanen Disconnect.

Dachte mir: "Was war das den jetzt??" Wieder eingeloggt und siehe da, ich stehe mit meiner Lvl18 Druidin unterhalb von Silithus in dem verdeckten Bereich der Karte der normal nicht erreichbar ist...

Verwundert stolperte ich nach vorne und schon regnete es 3 bis 4 NPC vom Himmel mit denen man nicht interaggieren konnte... Ich glaube die 3, 4 waren noch aus SW...

Begeistert von der Aussicht lief ich immer weiter nach unten Richtung Meer wärend es immer mehr und mehr NPC aus der ganzen WoW Welt regnete. Von Banditen aus Westfall bis hin zu ... was weiß ich alles.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plötzlich war die Welt zu Ende. Natürlich habe ich, abgelenkt von den lustigen Kerlchen die vom Himmelszelt fielen, das nicht bemerkt.

Von da an war ich in einer unendlichen Sterbe-Rota -.- Fallen Fallen Fallen Fallen - Tot. Freilassen. direkt so 500m über meiner Leiche wieder aufgetaucht --> Fallen Fallen Fallen Fallen - Tot. Und "Feststecken" ging natürlich nicht, weil "Fallen" als "in Bewegung" gilt und man "Feststecken" dann nicht benutzen kann xD

Gott sei Dank wurde ich nach einiger Zeit beim Wieder-Einloggen in den Wald von Elwynn geportet ^^ War dann schon recht generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkdriver321 (30. Juli 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Mein ärgerlichster Tod war gestern irgendwo nördlich von Eiskrone/Sturmgipfel...
> 
> Ich geh auf Autofliegen und surfe im Internet rum... Plötzlich gibt meine Fluggestalt ein Geräusch von sich... Also geh ich schnell ingame um nachzuschauen was das ist... Hmmm... Ich lag irgendwo geschätzte 2974823747^2 Meter nördlich von Nordend im Wasser, an Erschöpfung gestorben...
> 
> Ich denk mir, naja, nich so schlimm... Flieg als Geist zu meiner Leiche und... ZACK! Als Geist an Erschöpfung gestorben -.-



Ist mir gestern das gleiche passiert. ärgerlich ^^


----------



## KalaiDOS (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Peinlichster Tod war folgender: 
Bin mit meinem Kleinen Taurendruiden auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ne Klippe runtergesprungen, was ich nicht überlebt hatte. Bin dann mit dem Geist von der gleichen Klippe wieder runter gesprungen, refelexartig hab ich bei der ersten gelegenheit. "Wiederbeleben" geklickt. Zu der Zeit war ich aber noch am fallen und so geschah es, das ich beim Auftreffen auf den Boden erneut gestorben bin.

mfg


----------



## poTTo (30. Juli 2009)

Bin letzte Woche in Tausendwinter einem Warri  hinterhergesprungen, beim Hordengeistheiler wo es in das Sholazarbecken runter geht. Natürlich auf halber Höhe auf nem Vorsprung aufgeschlagen und beim Geistheiler im Sholazarbecken gestanden. Dann richtung Leichnam gelaufen aber Pustekuchen, der lag viel zu hoch. Im Inventar kompl. DamageGear, PVP- sowie Tankgear. ääähm ja die Reppkosten lassen wir mal im Raum stehen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also (im Geistmodus) vom Sholazarbecken die große Schneewehe hochgelaufen, irgendwann mountet man selbstständig auf den Geistergreifen auf und mit dem dann nach Tausendwinter rüber geflogen, von dort wieder zum Leichnam "gelaufen" *grml* und mich dort wiederbelebt. Hat ca. 10-15m. gedauert aber gut Gold gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (30. Juli 2009)

Da ich öfter mal an klassischer Selbstüberschätzung sterbe, weiß ich noch nichtmal, wie oft ich schon einen "ärgerlichen" Tod gestorben bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramba3008 (30. Juli 2009)

Mein dämlichster Tod war wo ich das erste mal bei Thaddius war. Dummerweise durch falsches Positionieren gestorben. Und dann kam der Ankh.... direkt wieder instant Tod da ich ohne Aufladung auf der Positiven Seite stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (30. Juli 2009)

Meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind die, die man bei Malygos erleidet weil der blöde Drache einfach verbuggt ist -.-. Selbst wenn es echt super ausschaut kommt es leider viel zu oft vor, dass man z.B. einfach druch die Plattform fällt oder solche Späße.


----------



## Pacster (30. Juli 2009)

Geil waren im ersten Jahr beim Braufest die Tode der Leute vor OG. Es gab ja diese unsichtbaren Wolpertinger. An sich sind die harmlos. Hat aber einer nach einem Duell nur noch 1HP, greifen sie an und bringen denjenigen um. ;-)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (30. Juli 2009)

mein argerlichster tod war durch einen lag 
bin in sturmgipfel mitm druiden von dem großen turm da wo thorim sitzt runtergesprungen um schneller unten anzukommen (60% flugform)
naja kurz vorm boden wollte ich un flugform wechseln aber durch den lag bin ich auf dem boden aufgeschlagen


----------



## Marienkaefer (30. Juli 2009)

Hm.. Das war beim Nobelgarten ... 
Wir waren in Ulduar (10er) und wollten Klingenschuppe pullen ...
Da hab ich mir X-Perl raufgehauen, weil ich es mal testen wollte.
Kurz vor Pull hat mich ne Eule in nen Hasen verwandelt ... Ich hab wie verrückt aufn Buff geklickt aber er wollte einfach nicht weg!!!!!!! (X-Perl halt -.-) ... Da ich MT-Heiler war und die anderen das irgendwie nicht wirklich gecheckt haben, starb mir der Tank weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann starben die DD's ... und danach die Heiler .. 2nd Tank ... alle tot ... War ziemlich ärgerlich ^^ Naja ... X-Perl ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Tendenz, immer von viel zu hohen Stellen runterzuspringen (so à la "Och, da unten ist noch ein Vorsprung an der 300m Bergwand, da komm ich noch hin" --> Vorsprung verfehlt --> "Hallo Bob")

Ausserdem wehrt sich mein Geist seit jeher wehement  gegen den Gedanken, dass mein geliebtes Hexermount doch nicht fliegen kann (kleine Hexe steht am Abgrund, beschwört ihr Flugmount und... Springt in die Leere, weil das beschworene Mount doch mein geliebtes brennendes Ross war xD )

Ansonsten... Naja, wenn ich aufgrund eines dummen Fehlers (meist meinerseits) in einer Ini ins Gras beisse. Aber meist werde ich dann ganz lieb wiederbelebt und hinterher lacht man darüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Just my own Senf

Kaya


----------



## VallovShatt (30. Juli 2009)

Also am lächerlichsten war, als ich als frisch gebackener 80er mit Langeweile die Nagrand-quests fertig machen wollte fürn Erfolg. Hatte dann noch "Gurok der Thronräuber" auf der Liste, stieg da mit den Schädeln hoch, hab ihn beschworen. Sollte ja auf lvl 80 nix schiefgehn. Doch ich dachte ich leider nicht dran dass Riesen einen ja mal gern durch die Gegend schleudern...
Ich fiel den Berg runter und war hinüber. 
Das war mir sehr peinlich.

Ärgerlich fand ich natürlich auch immer wenn man Solarian in FDS verprügelt hat, sodass sie sich jeden Augenblick verwandeln würde und einer dann meinte mittels Pennen den halben Raid in die Luft zu sprengen.

Dann ist auch mal passiert, dass ich in der Dampfkammer gestorben bin, das is auch ärgerlich, geschah aber durch einen ungünstigen fear, kann passieren. Aber als ich gerezzt wurde sah ich eine Pat die sich langsam näherte. Ich machte also nen Schritt zurück und hagelte einen klitzekleinen Hügel runter, was leider die wenigen hp kostete die man nachm Rezzen hat...


----------



## BlueMode (30. Juli 2009)

In AV grade 64 Todesstösse in folge(ohne Tod) kommt ein 71 heal dudu an und kloppt mich im Nahkampf um... (ich hatte nurnoch 53life und hab nich aufgepasst -.-)

da ich grade auf ner LAN war kamm aus allen ecken ein FAIL! man hab ich mich aufgeregt


oder da hatte man mal ein gespräch mit nem GM weil ich keine Waffen anlegen konnte  und da schiesst der mich einmal quer über die halbe Map und ich lande in Arathi in dieser  Burg Stromgarde(?) und verreck weil die viecher 20 lvl über meinem waren vom GM kam nur ein "Ups das war der falsche Knopf, Entschuldige"  (Fallschaden gabs keinen btw)
da ich zu dem zeitpunkt noch neu im spiel war hab ich leider keine screen gemacht ärger ich mich noch heute drüber :-/ 
von dem AV match hab ich aber noch einen mal suchen


----------



## timminator (30. Juli 2009)

Meiner war eindeutig in Hdw. Bin da mit 80 drin und will nen Freund ziehen. Haben mehrere Mobs gepullt um die dann zu bomben. Einer der Mobs meinte mich zu fearn. Wär ja nicht weiter schlimm gewesen wenn ich nicht ganz stumpf durch die Wand gerannt wäre und noch 20 sekunden hatte in denen ich mir hdw von unten angucken konnte.


----------



## nhomizz (30. Juli 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Hm.. Das war beim Nobelgarten ...
> Wir waren in Ulduar (10er) und wollten Klingenschuppe pullen ...
> Da hab ich mir X-Perl raufgehauen, weil ich es mal testen wollte.
> Kurz vor Pull hat mich ne Eule in nen Hasen verwandelt ... Ich hab wie verrückt aufn Buff geklickt aber er wollte einfach nicht weg!!!!!!! (X-Perl halt -.-) ... Da ich MT-Heiler war und die anderen das irgendwie nicht wirklich gecheckt haben, starb mir der Tank weg
> ...


also ich kann schon buffs wegklicken wenn ich x-perl hab....


----------



## Omidas (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war mit meinem Magier in Warsong.

Bin alleine Flagge holen gegangen. Alleine zurück mit einer kleinen Menge Allys auf meinen Fersen,
die mir ordentlich nachsetzen. Dank Eismageskillung, den guten Schilden und Blinzeln auf CD schaffe
ich es noch bis in unsere Base ... und sterbe einen Meter vor dem Abgabepunkt, obwohl 2 Deffer da
waren. Die haben nichts gemacht, keine Notheilung .... nichts. 
Und das beste war, der Typ der mich getötet hat, ist mit der Hordenflagge auch noch entkommen,
die er nach meinem Tod aufgenommen hat. Aber wenigstens blieb die Allianzflagge in unseren Händen,
weil genau da einer der beiden Deffer doch aufgewacht ist.
Habe noch nen schönen screenshot davon, das ich das ja nie vergessen werde


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind die, die man bei Malygos erleidet weil der blöde Drache einfach verbuggt ist -.-. Selbst wenn es echt super ausschaut kommt es leider viel zu oft vor, dass man z.B. einfach druch die Plattform fällt oder solche Späße.



Autsch....hatten da mal den Bug, dass Malygos in der 2. Phase runter gekommen ist und angefangen hat die Leute zu beissen xD.... ganz klarer Wipe -.-


----------



## Selah (30. Juli 2009)

Also das mit den Felsvorsprüngen, die von oben locker erreichbar scheinen und an denen man dann doch meterweit vorbeisegelt, hab ich auch schon einige Male gehabt.

Peinlich war mir aber mal ein Tod mitten in OG - mit meiner 70er Jägerin. Hintergrund: Sie fällt in Shatt vom Seheraufzug (womöglich schon vorher mit angekratzter HP, keine Ahnung mehr), springt noch runter zum OG-Portal, hüpft über die Dächer - und fällt tot um. Hatte nach der ganzen Fallerei und Hüpferei nicht auf meinen HP-Balken geguckt

Ärgerlich sind für mich  eigentlich nur Tode, bei denen mein Char bei einer Quest ganz knapp vor dem Questmob stirbt - am besten, wenn man sich dann wieder durch 20 Viecher hauen muss, um wieder da hin zu kommen und alle nützlichen Dinge wie Feuerele, Kampfrausch ect. CD haben.


----------



## Mosaik (30. Juli 2009)

Vor ewigen Zeiten mit meinem Druiden im Schattenkrallen Gebirge.

Das gabs es so eine Q mit der Schlüsselmeisterin, die damals auf jeden Fall noch ein Elite Mob war (wie fast alles früher).
Also ich hin zum Bau auf LvL 23 glaube und dann die normalen Gegner gekillt, danach geregt und mit allem was geht rauf auf den Elite.
Alles rausgeholt an Moves Bär heilen etc..der Kampf war episch...auch von der Länge, was leider zur Folge hatte, das die normalen Mobs wieder spawnten. Also nach etlichen Minuten war die Schlüsselmeisterin auf unter 5% und ich auch knapp vorm verrecken als dann einer der Normalen Mobs geaddet wurde und erst die Schlüsselmeisterin heilte und mich dann gemeinsam mit ihr zur Strecke brachte. Schon über 2 Jahre her, aber werds wohl nie verdrängen^^


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Mein ärgerlichster Tod war mit meinem Magier in Warsong.
> 
> Bin alleine Flagge holen gegangen. Alleine zurück mit einer kleinen Menge Allys auf meinen Fersen,
> die mir ordentlich nachsetzen. Dank Eismageskillung, den guten Schilden und Blinzeln auf CD schaffe
> ...



Sry dass ich hier soviel Antworte, aber egal muss das einfach erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Warsong, stand 2:0 für uns(Horde)...ein Taure kommt mit der 3. Flagge und will sie abgeben, 1meter vor dem Punkt fängt er zu Tanzen an...eine Sekunde,Fear, ne menge Allys später...und die Allianz hat am Ende doch noch gewonnen -.-


----------



## Juryx (30. Juli 2009)

Zu BC-Zeiten täglich 3-4 mal von der aldorhöhe gefallen -.-


----------



## Kleef (30. Juli 2009)

ich bin mal durch nen hänger gestorben. ich reite zum rand der scherbenwelt, weil ich von mobs verfolgt wurde und da dort meist keine/wenige gegner sind und dann hab ich nen hänger gehabt und bin mit meinem mount über den rand geritten^^


----------



## Mosaik (30. Juli 2009)

Auch richtig gut war letztens in der hero inni mit dem Käfer am Ende komm gerade nicht auf den Namen.
Jedenfalls nach dem Spinnen Boss geht man einen Gang runter zu dem Loch wo man runter springt. So weit so gut.
Wir waren mit Gilde fix clearn für daily und der einer hatte wohl Clown zum Frühstück...er meinte als wir alle rein springen noch...wir sehen uns bei Bob...er hat uns im Fallen allen Eisige Pfade verpasst und wir sind unten auf dem Wasser aufgeschlagen.


----------



## DLo (30. Juli 2009)

mal bei Heigan, im Dance alle verreckt ausser mir & Heal... Healaggro-> römms, heiler down, und dann ich^^ der Sack hatte ncoh 4356 Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âryshâ (30. Juli 2009)

Ärgerlichster Tod?
Hmm   da war damals in Karazan nen netter Wipe den ich mit meinem Hexer ausgelöst hab:
Wir stehen vorm Kurator, es wird gerade gebufft und nochmal die Einteilung durchgegeben als sich ein kleiner Gnom WL denkt: "Hmm  was is eigentlich hinterm Kurator? Naja  mitm Auge von Killrog passiert schon nix." Also beschwört, hintergeflogen und auf einmal stand da "+ Kampf"  

naja  diese Geschichte verfolgt mich noch immer in meiner Gilde


----------



## GAJR (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Main ist ein Schurke, mit dem ich lange Zeit gespielt hatte, ohne wirklich zu Twinken.
Meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind immer die, bei denen ich vergesse, dass meine Twinks kein "Sicheres Fallen" haben...so ne Klippen kann ganz schön tief sein...


----------



## Arquilis (30. Juli 2009)

im arathibecken: ich bin kurz vorm abnippeln, stunn meinen gegner, will wegrennen, fall die klippe runter und sterb durch den fallschaden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (30. Juli 2009)

als ich mit einem Kumpel im Arathi die Säge stürmen wollte (war gen ende meiner WoW-zeit, da war ich eule) und 4! Allys mit meinem taifun die klippe runter in den Tod geschubst hatte...Flagge getapt und freudentänzchen aufgeführt...als ich mich plötzlich fragen muss wieso mein Kumpel das Gras einer näheren Beobachtung unterzieht...treants an, Sternenregen, nochmal taifun usw alles angeschmissen naja hab ihn auch gefunden hat mich leider geplättet (aber ich lehne es ab ohne mein T7 ins PvP zu gehen) glücklicherweise hatte ich noch dots auf ihm oben
Ende vom Lied war dass er auch gestorben ist...NACHDEM er die Flagge verteidigt und gewonnen hat (und "War doch kinderleicht *hust*" eingesackt hat)


----------



## vrena (30. Juli 2009)

mein ärgerlichster tod als holypriest war an einer übungspuppe für mein shadow-equip und shadow-skillung dank dualspec... seitdem spiel ich ausschliesslich holy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (30. Juli 2009)

-.- .... iss mir immernoch peinlich und ich hör die Jungs im TS noch gröhlen....

Gestern abend, Ulduar 25er mit Stammgruppe.... Alles easy going nur bei Kologarn hatten wir (unverständlicher weise) 2-3 Wipes.
Bei einem davon, erwischte mich der Eye-Beam und ich rannte also los. Btw: bin mage, steh also hinten.

Eigentlich rennt man ja ausm Raum und gut iss.... Aber irgendwie kam mir der Flitz ins Hirn, nach vorne zu rennen.... 
Also rannte ich nach vorne. Und wie ihr euch denken könnt bin ich beim Tank runtergeplumst, lag tot zwischen Kologarns beinen
und hab den Rest des Kampfes sein Gemächt bewundert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (30. Juli 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Auch richtig gut war letztens in der hero inni mit dem Käfer am Ende komm gerade nicht auf den Namen.



Schau mal bitte in deine Signatur und sag mir auf welchem Server du spielst. Dann weist du in welcher ini du warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1234black (30. Juli 2009)

Bei Gruul wir hatten in auf 1 % unten und es waren nur noch 4 leute am leben wir haben in nicht geschaft leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja egal


----------



## zkral (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin immer kreativ beim Sterben: 
 Kel hatte 9810 HP als der Wipe vollständig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Im Arathibecken stand ich mit dem Jäger am Sägewerk...und mit dem Rücken zum Abgrund etwas panisch auf Rückzug geklickt
 In Tausendwinter mim Schurken in Verstohlenheit und erst mal gemütlich in die Küche zum Kaffee kochen...doof wenn man einen Doppelklick auf Verstohlenheit gemacht hat
 Beim Absprung mit dem Dudu falsche Form benutzt - Bären können nicht gut fliegen


----------



## Mosaik (30. Juli 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte in deine Signatur und sag mir auf welchem Server du spielst. Dann weist du in welcher ini du warst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm das der Käfer Anub heißt weiß ich, aber es ging um die Inni ? Also wenn klug scheißen, dann richtig der Boss heißt Anub'arak
aber die Instanz Azjol-Nerub...soviel dazu


----------



## Riearlo (30. Juli 2009)

Als wir Kologarn angefangen haben und ich den Abgrund runtergelaufen bin xD


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (30. Juli 2009)

Mit meinem mage: gesprungen, langsamer Fall, langsamer Fall läuft im Fall aus, gedacht der wird schon nicht sterben, bumm tot

Un mit Schami: Vom Aldoranhöhe gesprungen, wollte Ankh opfern dafür, im Fall denk ich mir: mhh, irgendwas hast du doch vergessen, tot und kein Ankh mehr in den Taschen-.-


----------



## KKAG (30. Juli 2009)

Sheep_Of_Death schrieb:


> Mit meinem mage: gesprungen, langsamer Fall, langsamer Fall läuft im Fall aus, gedacht der wird schon nicht sterben, bumm tot
> 
> Un mit Schami: Vom Aldoranhöhe gesprungen, wollte Ankh opfern dafür, im Fall denk ich mir: mhh, irgendwas hast du doch vergessen, tot und kein Ankh mehr in den Taschen-.-



Tod in ner Void bei Kel..

..nachdem wir den ganzen Raid zu 8t gemacht hatten und niemand bis dahin in nem Bosskampf gestorben war.. "Unverwüstlich" für 8 Leute Ade..


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (30. Juli 2009)

KKAG schrieb:


> Tod in ner Void bei Kel..
> 
> ..nachdem wir den ganzen Raid zu 8t gemacht hatten und niemand bis dahin in nem Bosskampf gestorben war.. "Unverwüstlich" für 8 Leute Ade..



und warum gabs jetzt das Zitat?


----------



## Crystania (30. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> he? warte mal, kann es sein, dass du ein orc warst? weil genau sowas hab ich im arathi, in Sw , erlebt, dass ein orc fast vorm tod runtergesprungen ist xD
> dachte mir dann: was für eine verschwenung vom Leben xD *laut lach*, der war doch nicht tot



Nein B11 Mage *g*. Bin ja auch nicht die große Klippe hinunter gesprungen, sondern wenn man den Abhang runter geht in Richtung Hof, dann ist auf der linken Seite so eine Mini-Schlucht. Die hab ich mitgenommen ^^


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (30. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod unter all den ärgerlichen Toden dürfte wohl während einem dieser Funruns,ich nenn sie auch 70er-lassen-sich-ziehen-Runs, in BT passiert sein.
Die Gruppe war wirklich schon seit geschlagenen 5 Stunden drin und stand vorm Rat.Eine Freundin von mir war auch mit von der Partie.
Also fragte ich sie spät am Abend ob ich helfen solle.
Die Gruppe sammelt sich etwa ne halbe Stunde und ich pull.5-8 sek später lieg ich im Dreck und die Gruppe löst sich auf.

Schon sehr sinnfrei gewesen.


----------



## baumthekaito (30. Juli 2009)

bei pvp ich (dk) und dudu verlieren gegen 2 holy priests mit schlechterem equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*peinlichkeit*


----------



## astrozombie (30. Juli 2009)

Hatten mit der Gruppe Turm oder Burg Utgarde fertig und waren grad auf dem Rückweg nach unten wo man immer nach unten springt und ins Wasser fällt um zum Ausgang zu kommen. Irgendjemand hat denn eisige Pfade angemacht und wird sind aufm 'Wasser aufgeschlagen und alle waren tot XD


----------



## Lacurac (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem Hexer in den Zangarmarschen stehe oben auf nem pilz und will aufs flugmount springen was passiert ich drücke den falschen Knopf und steig aufs Schreckensross.Ich bin sofort losgerannt und in den abgrund gestürzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (30. Juli 2009)

Fällt mir grad noch ein: Mitm Level 1 Bankchar zeug ins AH gesetzt, wollte grad Dunkelrunen  reinpacken und hab die dann irgendwie benutzt -> Bancharleiche mitten im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Juli 2009)

Zu dem Thema hab ich 3 ziemlich nette Beispiele :

- Wipe in Naxxramas, nicht gereggt und beim Sprung aus dem Rohr vor Gluth gestorben^^
- Flickwerk bei 14k HP und als einer der Letzten gestorben -> Flickwerk überlebte uns mit 1033! HP
- Freya: Elementare nehmen uns auseinander -> Totstellen, ein Gruppenmitglied überlebt und läuft davon, in dem Moment, als ich fast sicher war das Ding mal ohne Reppkosten  zu überstehen, krieg ich eine Flutwelle ab und bin wieder mitten drinn im Kampfgeschehen^^


----------



## Teradas (30. Juli 2009)

Naxx 25er "der Unverwüstliche" versucht.
So,Kel.Noch keiner gestorben er ist auf 2% alle freuen sich im TS voll...
Ich als 2nd Tank dabei,die Adds hauen schon ganz schön dolle zu.
Heilung lässt nach ich sterbe,der Boss noch 60k....Alle Leben ausser ich "der Unverwüstliche" nicht geschafft -.-


----------



## Dabow (30. Juli 2009)

Jedesmal wenn mich ein Paladin mit einem Schlag umhaut


----------



## Deis (30. Juli 2009)

Mit Level 5 im Norden Teldrassils runtergefallen und net gewusst dass es sowas wie einen Geistheiler gibt.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (30. Juli 2009)

Hab da 2.
Neulich in Naxx 10 (bin frisch 80) stehen wir nach 3 Stunden Wipen endlich mal vor Kel.
War scho unser 6ter Versuch.
Da wir zu viele Melees hatten mussten sich immer 2 zusammenstellen.
Kel hatte nurnoch 200k und ich hab mich die ganze Zeit über gewundert wo mein Partner ist.
Auf einmal seh ich da im Hintergrund was rumhüpfen, der Pala der sich neben mich stellen sollte kam jetzt auf mich zu obwohl genug Platz da war da nurnoch Er, der Tank und ich beim Boss standen, aalle andren Melees tot.
Wie gesagt stellt er sich direkt neben mich, er kriegt nen eisblock ab, dmg fehlt und Wipe bei 20k -.-

Dann das zweite Mal in ZG als ich allein drinnen war beim Tigerboss.
Da ich noch schlecht equippt bin eine ziemliche Herausforderung.
Irgendwie hab ichs geschafft alle drei zu killn, dann die zweite Form auf 40k zu bringen, disconnect zu haben und zu sterben -.-


----------



## Elito (30. Juli 2009)

mein ärgerlichster tod war mit meinem schurken bei malygos 25er, als wir gewiped sind als malygos noch 5000 HP (!) hatte.


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (30. Juli 2009)

Meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind immer noch Abstürze.
Am häufigsten passiert es mir, dass ich einfach von meinem Ingiheli abmounte um dann gezielt mit meinem Ingifallschirm zu landen versuche.
Doch manchmal will sich der Fallschirm einfach nicht öffnen (lag) und ich liege tot am Boden -_-

Manchmal vergesse ich sogar, dass der Fallschirm noch CD hat xD
Farmen kann tödlich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muz (30. Juli 2009)

als shami zu vergessen das man wasserwandeln hat ... und dann dismountet vom FM oder ne klippe runter direkt ins Wasser jumpt , aber man wegen diesem buff aufklatscht -.- noch besser ist es mit nem Dk und Eisige Pfade ^^ extra vorher wasserwandeln weggemacht und dann matsch -.-


----------



## Seryma (30. Juli 2009)

Muz schrieb:


> als shami zu vergessen das man wasserwandeln hat ... und dann dismountet vom FM oder ne klippe runter direkt ins Wasser jumpt , aber man wegen diesem buff aufklatscht -.- noch besser ist es mit nem Dk und Eisige Pfade ^^ extra vorher wasserwandeln weggemacht und dann matsch -.-



Gegen Wasserwandeln: Rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten und richtung Boden ziehen -> Man fällt trotz Wasserwandeln durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Einer meiner ärgerlichsten Tode war erst heute Mittag, ich mache die Quests für die Söhne Hodirs als dort nen 78 oder 79 Ork Schami ist.

Er hatte noch knapp 3/4 Leben ich 1/2. Er greift mich an, ich hatte Ihn fast Tod, (war in dieser Höhle mit den Jormungars und den Öl Teilen) kommen 3!!! Todesriter an.

Ich denke mir nur WTF, wo kommen aufeinmal 3 Horden Todesritter her o.O 

Naja man kann sichs denekn, wusch in die eine Richtung gezogen, wusch wieder zurück usw... naja das Ende vom Lied ist das der Schami mit 79 Leben überlebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (30. Juli 2009)

ganz klar  HOGGEr!!!


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juli 2009)

Ein alli hat mich gekillt-.-

das ist immer ärgerlich denn entweder deine tastatur is voller ketchup und du kannst nichmer die buchstaben sehen und weisst nich was machen oder du schläfst grad ein nachdem der alli 40min auf einen draufgeschalgen hat.... "gääähn"


----------



## Mograin (30. Juli 2009)

Also mein argerlichster tot ar der berümmte parta tot ich wurde von irgend jemand oder irgend was von den den harpunenhaus in eiskrone geschlaudert


----------



## Ageloit (30. Juli 2009)

Der 10000ste Ehrenhafte Sieg von so nem blöden Zwerg -.-


----------



## killerotto (30. Juli 2009)

Ich warte vor dem Portstein mit einem kumpel bei Ulduar (ich ally) weil eine horden raid uns schon 2 mal umgeklopt hat und dann sind wir weg geflogen
(richtung süden über die schlucht) 

mitten in der schlucht fällt mir ein dass ich meinen freund mein neues PET zeigen wollte (im flug über der schlucht)

natürlich hatte ich dummer wiese mein letztes schneefall-bier beim lande anflug zum ulduar portstein verbraucht wurde gleich umgehauen und hat sich nichts gebracht.
da hatte ich mich im fall nach unten sehr geärgert. der einzige trost war mir dass mein sonnenwind geist mir folgte (der war ja eh schon nen roter whisp(tot) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) natürlich musste sich mein kumpel im ts wichtig machen und hat es allen erzählt und alle 24 anwesenden lachte mich aus!

sehr ärgerlich und zugleich PEINLICH


edit! vor einem bestimmten patch ist es auch der ganzen gruppe passiert dass der dk(als erstes unten) absichtlich eispfad angemachht hat in Azjol Nerub und dann alle 4 auf klatschten und das hat er beim respawn nochmal gemacht


----------



## Punkrawk (30. Juli 2009)

bei mir wars weniger ärgerlich, sondern mehr peinlich.
war aufm flugmount in schergrat unterwegs um die scherbenwelt zwecks erfolg komplett zu erforschen. war wohl zu niedrig, denn ich wurde im nordwestlichen teil von schergrat runtergeholt und bin gestorben. so, also hübsch beim geistheiler wieder aufgewacht und da ich mich ungern von dem erwecken lasse, wollte ich zu meiner leiche zurücklaufen. also nur aufn pfeil von tomtom geachtet und den ersten berg runtergesprungen. nun fing meine odysee an:
ich bin alle möglichen berge entlanggelaufen, irgendwo hochgeklettert, anderswo runtergesprungen, aber kam leider weder zu meinem leichnam, noch zum notnagel, geistheiler, zurück. nach ner halben stunde war mir das ganze zu blöd (abgesehen davon hatte ich mir meinen freien tag echt anders vorgestellt) und ich hab nen ticket gemacht. nach grad mal 25min (find ich fix, nachdem was ich hier sonst so über gms höre) kam nen gm und hat mich mit den worten "na, sieht die welt wieder schön bunt aus?", wiedererweckt. hattn dann noch nen lustiges gespräch über meine "dummheit" und andere sachen.

mfg punkrawk


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hab 2 beide noch zu 70er zeiten 
der erste war bei Gruul als bei 15% bosslife ein Pala dem Mt segen des Schutzes gab: Erbebnis alle sterben
2. war bei Kriegsfürst Najentus in Bt wipe bei 0,5% Bosslife


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juli 2009)

aderlass aderlass aderlass... wolf kam.. tot


----------



## Aznom (30. Juli 2009)

ich sterbe nie


----------



## Rodem (30. Juli 2009)

da weis ich auch noch eine anekdote zu erzählen:
Es war einmal ein Shadow bei seinem ersten Kara run. Der Raid steht vorm Prinz, alle sind bereit, es geht los... alle machen schön ihren schaden, weichen dem feuer aoe aus, läuft soweit ganz gut. Dann: Der Prinz castet den Spell, bei dem man nur mit sehr wenig hp überlebt, wäre auch kein Problem... wenn ich nicht im selben Moment meinen Finger auf Schattenwort: Tod gehabt hätte, nya ich caste Schattenwort: Tod, prinz bekommt dmg, fällt nicht unter 30% ich bekomm den dmg zurück... und fall um...
ich habs sogar geschafft damit einen wipe zu verursachen, weil unser tank, der scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun hatte als mir zuzuschaun... das gnze beobachtet hat und es dann vorzog das ganze ausführlichst und nur durch lachanfälle unterbrochen dem raid vorzutragen... anstatt zu tanken...
nun, die lacher hatte ich auf meiner, der tank die reppkosten auf seiner seite. Zumindest war das fair aufgeteilt ;-)


----------



## Darkdamien (30. Juli 2009)

es war einmal ein kleine mage bei seinem ersten gruul run, der raid leiter gab an wer sich wo hin zu stellen hat und der mage lief natürlich sofort los... pullte gruul und starb als one hit wonder xD

(war aber zum glück kein wipe)


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

killerotto schrieb:


> und alle 24 anwesenden lachte mich aus!
> 
> sehr ärgerlich und zugleich PEINLICH



Damit kennst du dich doch aus, unser ganzer Server lacht über dich, jeder kennt dich, jeder hasst dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2009)

-Dragonsbane- schrieb:


> Meine ärgerlichsten Tode sind immer noch Abstürze.


In dem Zusammenhang ein kleiner Tipp: Niemals Autolaufen anlassen, wenn man auf nem normalen Reitmount sitzt, nach Naxx geportet wird und Lags hat ... sonst machts ganz schnell klatsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (31. Juli 2009)

-Autorun über eine Klippe
-Suizid-Autorun durch eine Mobgruppe
-Seltene Elitegegner beim Questen, die einen von hinten überraschen
-Bug, durch den ich nicht mehr aus dem Wasser auftauchen konnte
-Lags und dadurch weitere lustige Autorun-Unfälle
-vom Zeppelin gefallen (fragt nicht)


----------



## Cyfedias (31. Juli 2009)

ich weiss garnicht welcher blöder war aber ich glaub mein argerlichster tod war neulich bei hodir...alle bosse gehen bei mir mit aufgemotzter grafik aber ich vergess jedesmal sie runterzudrehen...nicht sonderlich späktakulär aber die wiederholung machts immer wieder ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt isses aber auch einer der vielen tode die man erst mitbekommt wenns zu spät ist: man flattert vor ulduar rum un d wartet auf den raidinvite...das bier is kaltgestellt, man nimmt sich das erste und machts auf ..um dann im augenwinkel einen blitz vom monitor wahrzunehmen...ja genau es war ein schami vllt ein vogelschützer oder so ka jedenfalls werd ich da regelmässig vom himmel geholt via Gewitter udn ahb meist schon 40% haltbarkeit verloren bevor ich in die ini komm ;(


----------



## EisblockError (31. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Damit kennst du dich doch aus, unser ganzer Server lacht über dich, jeder kennt dich, jeder hasst dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






> 23 Nov 1992


Mehr gibts nich zu sagen.


Btt: Ich hasse es immer wenn man an nem 
Boss wiped der eig schon down is.


----------



## Selenor (31. Juli 2009)

Hm, da gabs so einige.. 
Aufs Flugmount gesetzt, abgehoben und automatisch laufen aktivert.. Mitbewohner kam und fragte ob ich kurz helfen könne, ich ging kam wieder und sah meinen Charakter gerade noch vor Erschöpfung sterben.

Kurz nach 3.2 in Ulduar 10 mit ner relativ neuen Gruppe.. langes wipen an Auriaya, dann die gute fast down, <10% oder so... trash respawn -> Wipe 

gabs noch einige mehr..


----------



## t34m4n (31. Juli 2009)

am ärgerlichsten isses immernoch wenn man so lange wow zockt bis man selbst irgentwann tot umfliegt

http://www.giga.de/features/storyarchiv/00...iche-gestorben/


----------



## Cyfedias (31. Juli 2009)

"tot umfliegt"?!? Oo


----------



## Adnuf (31. Juli 2009)

Tatort : Azjol Nerub
Todesursache: Tode durch Fallschaden
Tat verlauf: Ich bin diese Loch nach dem 2 Boss Runter Gesprungen (das wos schön tief runter geht)

Jeder Überlebt es (kein dk o.ä anwesend) nur ICH schlag auf einem der Scheis Eier unterwasser auf!


----------



## Palaheal (31. Juli 2009)

Ich war lv 77 taucht einer der Raremobs in Eiskrone vor mir auf der tote Riese..... ich greif an Kampf dauert schon 5 min kein Mana mehr keine Pottrink möglichkeit mob 10% ich seh nen ally landen hoffe er hilft. Nein er schlägt blos 1 ma zu und sieht mir dann beim sterben zu und tötet den Raremob und lootet ihn und ich kann nur blöd zusehn....

Oder auch lustig aber mies ich hab pvp an wieder man Raremob vor mir bekämpf ihn easy going lv 80 Halpala was will man mehr taucht wiedern Ally auf laht mich aus stunnt immer wieder(er war Schurke) dann zack bum haut er mich um und nimmt mir den raremob vor der Nase weg...


----------



## Blödknight (31. Juli 2009)

edit: damn, schon wieder falsch gemacht. Ich sollte aufhören zu trinken!


----------



## BossRulE (31. Juli 2009)

t34m4n schrieb:


> am ärgerlichsten isses immernoch wenn man so lange wow zockt bis man selbst irgentwann tot umfliegt
> 
> http://www.giga.de/features/storyarchiv/00...iche-gestorben/



wow, ein GIGA'ler! schon ewig hab ich hier keinen mehr von meiner sorte gesehn!


zum topic: 

Gelaufen, gelaufen,gelaufen, 82er eli mob kommt (ich noch 69)  bääääm 2 hits tod -.- dabei wollt ich nur spazieren gehn!


----------



## BIGBoomkin (31. Juli 2009)

Bei Satharion sind doch diese lava strudel die einen o lustig in die luft kicken.
Nun ja ich fand es halt immer sehr amüsant wenn der raid angs hatte das mann zu sath. gekickt wird.
BIn rein und immer von der entgegen gesetzten seitte.
Und nun ja einmal schmiss mich dieses dumme ding wirklich zu sath und alle waren am schreien. aber der boss haute mich nur um und resettete.
Wer den schaden hat brauch für den spott nicht zu sorgen.
Naja der raid fand das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr amüsant^^


----------



## Sentro (31. Juli 2009)

Mein ärgerlichster Tod war Freitag letzte Woche:

Fliege grade auf meinem schönen Greifen über Shattrath. Ein Kumpel, der bei mir war, macht sich immer gern nen Spaß draus, mir einfach auf die Tastatur zu greifen. Fragt, was passiert, wenn er den Zauber "Seele brechen" (----> Sofortzauber!!!) wirkt. Ich sag so "Nix.", dachte da kommt dann "Das ist während einer Bewegung nicht möglich". Kam aber leider nicht, wurde abgemountet und fiel sehr, sehr tief....


----------



## Näcrö (31. Juli 2009)

Damals zu Bc-zeiten... Ich mit meinem Pala von der Aldor höhe runtergesprungen und bubbel anmachen... geht ja viel schneller.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem war nur das die doofe bubbel grundsätzlich dann abklingzeit hat wen man sie wirklich ganz dringend braucht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, den fleck könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (31. Juli 2009)

ich finds immer mies wenn man oben aus naxx mit nem knockback oder mindcontrol runtergehaun wird :<

ja @ vorposter das kenn ich auch <.<


----------



## Battlecattle (31. Juli 2009)

mein ärgerlichster Tod:
Ich habe mit meinem Hunter die schwarze Klinge quests gemacht, stand in der gerade eroberten Festung, mich nebenbei im gildenchat unterhalten. Da kommt ein Schurke vorbei und haut mich...
Die Wachen greifen den Schurken an, Schurke macht vanish, Wachen kommt zu mir, obwohl Pet passiv war und ich am schreiben...
Die wachen hauen mich dann um, während ich verzweifelt totstellen drück, was aber nicht funtzen will...
Die Msg im Gildenchat war ungefähr so: "blablabla99999999999999999999999"

nu ratet mal auf welcher Taste totstellen bei mir liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



adwsdwas wtf can't move  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyrn (31. Juli 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> ich finds immer mies wenn man oben aus naxx mit nem knockback oder mindcontrol runtergehaun wird :<



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen..^^


----------



## Wishhh (31. Juli 2009)

SSC - Hydross mit unfähiger Grp die phasenwechsel gespammt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrieyr (31. Juli 2009)

mit langesermer fall schön vergessen zu erneuern oda einfach weggeklickt^^


----------



## marsv (31. Juli 2009)

bin mit alt-tab auf desktop gegangen während ich zum tunier geflogen bin (mit meinem eigenen mount) dann laggt mein pc so(immer in eiskrone) dass ich das spiel erst wieder sehe wenn ich weit nördlich von eiskrone im meer liege und den gesiterheiler benutzen muss ;(


----------



## Der_Holger (31. Juli 2009)

Also mein bei weitem ärgerlichster Tot war am Tag als WotLK raus kam.
Gleich morgens das Spiel geholt und installiert, ewigkeiten gewartet bis das gepatcht war.
Dann freudestrahlend vor OG aufs Zeppelin, auf einmal löst sich wärend der Fahrt der Zeppelin auf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Folge: Ich fall runter und bin hinüber, nuja ärgerlich aber net schlimm.
Klicke auf Geist freilassen und muß feststellen das meine Leiche in Durotar liegt und mein Geist beim Friedhof von Donnerfels steht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur Dudu Aldor Aufzug denk mir ahh jz mach ich nen spass hupf runter endeffekt sah meinen einen toten bären unten liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theWhistler (31. Juli 2009)

Meiner einer (Jäger), soll Patchwork auf den MT1 schiessen. Natürlich wie kann es anders sein, 1 Schuss zuviel...Onehit.


----------



## VallovShatt (31. Juli 2009)

Riearlo schrieb:


> Als wir Kologarn angefangen haben und ich den Abgrund runtergelaufen bin xD



Ja das is mir auch mal passiert. Bin auf ihn zu und dann lagte es... Meine Fresse hat der dreckige Füße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (31. Juli 2009)

2ter MT beim Flickwerk umgefallen ... Raidleiter schreit battlerezz SCHNELL 
MT1 meint ... mein Schildwall hat CD 

da kam mein heroischer Auftritt als Jäger ... mit Aspekt des Geparden vorgelaufen und Abschreckung gezündet um die Aua-Schläge abzufangen. Dort dann Bereitschaft gedrückt und nochmal Abschreckung 

Wipe verhindert - MT2 steht wieder gebuffed neben mir und ich drücke mit einem Siegerlächeln Rückzug EXAKT in dem Moment wo die Abschreckung ausläuft - pflatsch tot. 

Das Tröpfle das das Fass zum überlaufen brachte war die Verarsche von wegen .... zum glück is niemand wichtiges gestorben - oder ... ey es gäb nicht mal was zu rezzen wenns den Fern-DD nicht zerlegt hätte ... sollen wir dir erklären wie der Jäger gespielt wird oder warum tanzt du da vorm Boss rum.

Natürlich alles im Spass.

Ähnliches Szenario gabs mal bei den vier Reitern aber DA hab ich's überlebt.

lg sily


----------



## Alamoth (31. Juli 2009)

Gestern war auch mal wieder ein Highlight. Es sollte ein schneller Naxx25-Run werden, ging 22.00 los und hat aber irgendwie alles bissle gedauert. Wir kommen zu Gluth ...

Irgendwie schafft es der Tank für die Adds in irgendeiner Ecke zu verrecken -> große Hektik -> ich versuch noch bissel die Adds zu kiten -> Verzehren -> Gluth wieder voll -> eine Ahnung steigt in mir auf -> ich such mir ne ruhige Ecke, werf den Aspekt des Opossums an -> Totstellen -> schau mir das Drama an wie alle so langsam und qualvoll sterben ...

Soweit so gut: Gluth geht ausm Kampf und ich bleib erstmal liegen ... mmmh Reppkosten sparen denk ich mir ... 5 Min später alle diskutieren wild rum warum wieso weshalb ... ich lieg da noch ... was nun ... ahja ... Schattenmimik ... wird benutzt und Gluth blinzelt ab und an in meine Richtung macht aber keine Anstalten mich fressen zu wollen. Also alles ok ...

Meint der RL auf einmal: Leute hört auf zu diskutieren, guckt mal auf die Uhr ist gleich 2, ich muss nachher raus ...

Oh Mist ... ich sag noch: Portet mich mal raus ... Daraufhin folgt großes Gelächter im ts und die Hunde haben mich net geportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Ruhestein gezückt und was soll ich sagen, Gluth war schneller ...


----------



## Asarion (31. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Flugmount kenne ich auch:

Fliege mit meinem Krieger auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel umher und denke mir "Oh, ein Kraut!". Raufgeflogen, eingesammelt, aufgemounted und über die Klippe gesprungen... um im freien Fall zu merken, das ich auf der Reitkatze saß. ROMS! Die Staubwolke hat man wohl selbst beim Tempel gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Richtig peinlich und mit einer meiner ärgerlichsten Tode war selbst verursacht:

Tanke im Schattenlabby und läuft auch sehr gut. Markiere die Mobs, erklär ein bisschen, etc. Auf meine Frage, ob alles klar wäre, nicken alle und ich pulle per Knarre (kein Jäger dabei). Erst gucke ich irritiert, weil statt des markierten Mobs die Pat wie eine angesengte Sau auf mich zugerast kommt und dabei alle Gruppen auf dem Weg hinter sich herzieht. Ehe auch nur einer reagieren kann: Wipe...

Verwirrt schaue ich auf mein Target und bemerke dann beschämt, das ich noch die Patroullie im Visier hatte. Habe mich nach dem Wiederbeleben erstmal 5 Minuten in die Instanzecke gestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch wenn die anderen sich fast totgelacht haben: Ich fand das nicht lustig. Platte-Rep-Kosten sind teuer...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ärgerlich sind auch all die Tode meines Priesters durch Lags, während der Mob munter weiterprügelt, der Char aber auf Eingaben nicht reagiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle anderen unnötigen Tode durch Bugs: Durch die Welt fallen; ertrinken, obwohl nirgendwo Wasser ist; untötbare Mobs, die einen noch auf 500 Meter treffen; unsichtbare Mobs, die einen killen, etc.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Vrocas (31. Juli 2009)

als ich Hogger wipte


----------



## zuckerle (31. Juli 2009)

Mein dümmster tot war gestern als ich mir nen mage twink gemacht hab und vergessen hab das ich kein tank mehr bin!

typischer stoffi fehler!!!

dummer schmetterling!!

lol


----------



## Set0 (31. Juli 2009)

Durotar auf nem Zeppelin... das Ding verschwindet aufeinmal und c.a. 20 Leute regneten vom Himmel und klatschten unten auf. Alle tot!

Oder Brachland, mitten in der Steppe... keiner da. KEIN Mob, KEIN Ally (PvP Server und PvP war an) NIEMAND! Ich war ganz alleine.

Aufeinmal war ich einfach so tot beim laufen.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (31. Juli 2009)

Loot of Death xD
Ich bück mich um zu looten aber kann mich dann nimmer von der Stelle bewegen (PreBC)

Hier n gutes Machinima von Oxhorn dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyZzBkFRGIU ^^


----------



## Meilo1 (31. Juli 2009)

wenn man afk muss "klo" und dann vielleicht 1-2 minuten weg ist und wieder kommt und tot ist.-_-


----------



## Parkway (31. Juli 2009)

bei einem der ersten versuche der hodir-daily wildwyrm killen.

erst gingen 8!!!! fatale stösse daneben, infolge dessen ich dann gestorben bin.
blöderweise blieb meine leiche in 200meter höhe einfach hängen, und ich musste mich dann da oben rezzen, worauf ich natürlich runterfiel und logischerweise nochmal starb....

das ärgerlichste war das ich ja wusste das ich sterbe wenn ich mich rezze -.-


----------



## Hexenfluch (31. Juli 2009)

ich habe mit mitten in der luft verklickt und bin in die spalte gefallen bei ulduar 
und wen der gegner im pvp oder so mit 5hp überlebt 




hir ein video von so ner anderen kacke : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN-xySlgzQI


----------



## GeratGonzo (31. Juli 2009)

Ein blöder Tod fällt mir auch noch ein:
Ich, alleine in ZG, dachte mir; komm ich angel mir ma nen boss!

Gesagt getan (ca 1h mit angelskill 65 angefangen die q Fische zu sammeln) Dann endlich alle 5 Matschstinker zusammen, Nat Pagle kommt, macht ansich wenig schaden.... Doch das in die Luftschleudern hat mich umgehauen...

Man merke sich, angel niemals als deff tank nen mob der dich hochwirft ohne heal.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2009)

Sw raid- Ich als letzter, Varian 1% mage hinter mir 1% BÄM Pyroschlag... alle im Ts geflucht warum ich net Antim.-Hülle gmacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Mehr gibts nich zu sagen.
> 
> 
> Btt: Ich hasse es immer wenn man an nem
> Boss wiped der eig schon down is.



Und was willst du mir mit meinem Geburtsdatum sagen ? 

Es ist einfach Fakt das 80% von Dethecus Killerotto(celebrir) kennen und auslachen/hassen.

Wenn man als Hunter in BT need auf Heilerstäbe und Tanktrinkets need amcht hat mans auch verdient.


----------



## Aganihm (31. Juli 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Mein ärgerlichster tod aber war bei nem boss in ner hero instanz in nagrand... der heiler hatte probs un der tank sagt ich soll ma helfen... endeffekt... ich dreh mich um spurte zum healer un werde von der attacke des bosses getroffen der mich crittete.... dabei brauchte der heiler keine hilfe der hat das ganz gut alleine gepackt... un ich bin für nix gestorben -_-




in welcher hero warstn du in nagrand?


----------



## Aganihm (31. Juli 2009)

Enweldor schrieb:


> Damals auf dem Game Boy bei dem Spiel "Gargoyle's Quest" oder so ähnlich. Zig mal an der selben Stelle gestorben, den Game Boy mit der Stirn Bekanntschaft schließen lassen.
> Habe ca. 60 DM für die Reparatur bezahlt, konsequenterweise vom eigenen Taschengeld.



welche stelle?
der mistboss wo auf den säulen stehen musst die immer hin und herfahren und überall blitzkugeln und dornen an den wänden?

und ich kann mich entsinnen das es über hundert mark gekostet hat wenn der bildschrim aufgrund einer begegnung mit dem kopf gerissen war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katesh (31. Juli 2009)

1200 HP Wipe bei Kel wie er im Buche steht:

Der ersten zwei Melees geben schon in Phase zwei den Löffel in der roten Suppe ab. Der OT bekommt einen Disc während er mit den beiden Adds durch den Raum spaziert, was die beiden Käfer dazu verführt den Heiler aufzufressen und dann noch zwei DDs auf dem Weg durch den Raid zu killen. 

Somit ist die Hälfte des Raids schon über die Wupper und Kel hat noch ca. 30% und der MT hat auch noch die beiden Käfer an der Backe. Auf den letzten 5% gibt es noch einen Tank, ein Mage und ein Heal, die Kel bis auf 1200 Hp runterbekommen um dann zu wipen. Auf dem Weg dahin wurde jeder HP Schwund im TS gefeiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (31. Juli 2009)

Naxx 10er, Kel'thuzad. Ich mit Krieger Twink völlig Brain-AFK in der Gegend rumgestanden und draufgedroschen,

Void spawnt, ich steh mitten drinne, im TS wird angesagt dass ich in der Void stehe - aber Brain-AFK wie ich da rumsteh, reagiere ich nicht rechtzeitig genug und geh drauf.

Battle Rez vom Druiden. Charge wieder Kel an, 20 Sekunden später wieder eine Void... Und ja, ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft auch in dieser Void zu sterben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nosmoke (31. Juli 2009)

also
es gibt ja sowas wie eine 3te version der arenaquests wie in nagrand und in zul'drak in eiskrone, mit einem ellen langem vorquest...

also ich alles geamcht, fingen die gruppenquests auch schon an. 5 man nquest, dachte ich oh je
btw ich spiele pala   ziemlich erfahren, quests hab ich eigentlich nur wegen ruff ür eine anständige pve-verzauberung gemacht, il aber durchschnittlich 211-212 (fast alles 213 il)

so   also  erster down   war ja auch ned schwer.
den heini wo man da ins rohr blasen muss das er kommt und wo da so ne pause dazwischen is mit arthas. 4th try down   entlich   hardcore dachtich   5 mannquest solo...

gehts weiter, schickt mich die hexe also in die arena... mach ich also weiter.... die 5 untote natürlich kein problem für mich als pala. 
der 2te ... weis gradn icht mehr welcher das war  ....
der 3te    glaube da bin ich 1x gestorben   2nd try clear.
dann kam der grosse da   wo stand, sein fauliger geruch dringt aus der südlichen richtung oder so

natürlich beim ersten und 2ten mal gestorben   erster try auf 53%   2ter try schlechter  76% nur geschaft, haldkeine cooldowns ready
try 3: handauflegen sitsz perfeckt bei 60%mit flügel... nun ausharren    bubble ready bei ca 33%   benutzt  hochgeheilt  und nun alles was geht, manatrank und 10%...
5%...


1%!!......
ich hab noch ca 20% leben   kein mana mehr, nichts mehr rdy   seit ca 4min im kampf und plötzlich
Bämmm   kommt sohn dunner jäger ja und haut mir nen explo rein  und ich tot   boss 1% ...

dad hatt mich sooooo au8fgeregt, vor allem als die deppen ( nach ca 3 errfolgreichen rachezügen), der jäger bgleitet von nem dk, beim tryen von den bossen weg waren hab ich den nie wieder unter 50% gekriegt,,  ich hab den sooo oft noch probiert bis mein eq rot war...   und leider n ie wieder geschafft ....

warum musste ich michvor 4 jahren nur für einen pvp server entscheiden

mfg smoke ^^


----------



## Gierdre (31. Juli 2009)

Mit besonderer Vorliebe fall ich irgendwo runter oder schaffe einfach den Sprung nicht.

Sehr gut kann ich mich an den Schwarzfelstiefen erinnern, netter Fall von der Kette und ab in die Lava. Der Lacher in der Gruppe, vor allem weil ich 3 Anläufe brauchte um meinen Körper da wieder rauszukriegen. Man hab ich mich geschämt.


----------



## Occasus (31. Juli 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> wenn man bei einem boss der noch 1% hat als letzter stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo. Sämtliche 1, 5, 10 % Wipes. Das nervt einfach.


----------



## Malondil (31. Juli 2009)

kel thuzad 1. phase, passiert ja nicht allzu viel da kann ruhig mal ein healer afklo gehn. so das hab ich dann auch gemacht. als ich wieder kam bin ich tot und liege in so nem raum drin ihr was ich meine, dort wo halt die mobgruppen stehn. auf jedenfall frage ich im ts was passiert sei, alle sagen ich wäre da reingelaufen. konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen als ich jedoch sah wo mein headset auf die tastatur gefallen ist als ich aufs klo gegangen bin war es mir klar.....


----------



## Irath (31. Juli 2009)

Von mir:
Ich in der sengenden Schlucht im Kessel und falle in die Lava. Gnadenlos bruzele ich bis ich nach 3. Wiederbeleben meinem Char soweit am Rand hatte, dass ich mich von oben wiederbeleben konnte... (aber der Geist war so kurz vorm Runterfallen zur Lava das ich noch ganz schnell gegensteurn musste).

Von einem Freund:
Das waren noch Zeiten... ich war glaube ich Lvl 15 Krieger und Lvl 10 Pala, haben gegeneinander gekämpft (hört sich lächerlich an aber es sind PALAS), besiege ihn. Kommt ein Wolf, der Pala zieht Aggro und gerade als der Freund sich so niederkniet und bettelt wird er umgebracht!!! Davon hätte ich echt ein Screenshot machen sollen. Das sah so geil aus! xD

LG
Irath


----------



## Moshuna (31. Juli 2009)

mit meinem mage auf lvl 70 nen elitemob in der tundra gekillt ( an diesem see, der mit pelzen wirft, für diese wannabe-greenpeace druiden da)

ja .. gekillt .. und danach zu ihm hin und looten wollen, und dann 200 schaden über tod an seiner Falle gestorben .. XD

nichts ahnend hingegangen .. peng .. tot... -> ich *wtf?*


----------



## zondrias (31. Juli 2009)

Hm, also bin irgendwo in Azeroth die Klippe runtergefallen und auf dem halben weg auf ner kante aufgeschlagen.
Also bin ich losgelaufen um die Leiche zu holen. Dummerweisse bin ich als Geist auch die Klippe runter geplumst. Diesmal aber ganz nach unten bis zum Wasser.
Hoch kam ich nicht mehr weils dort kein Aufgang gab. 
Also durfte ich 2 Stunden erst am Strandlang um dann iiirgendwann zu dem Friedensengel zu kommen....


----------



## Cellien (31. Juli 2009)

Einer von Zehntausend...


----------



## Langmar (31. Juli 2009)

Vor 2 Minuten erlebt.

Ich komme aus Naxxramas raus, Leute porten und so, plötzlich ->

Untoter Priester -> Gedankenkontrolle -> Fliegen -> Tot -.-



mfG Langmar


----------



## Soladra (31. Juli 2009)

hmmm... mein ärgerlichster Tod...Ach ja, jetzt weiß ich:

Bei den Söhnen von Hodir muss man ja bei ner Q so nen Helm auf so nen Kristall setzten. Der Rand ist ganz mit diesen Kristallen vollgemauert, aber der Kristall, auf den man den setzten muss, glänzt . Ich hab das nicht geschnallt und habe jeden ( und das sind mindestens 2 Dutzend Kristalle) abgeklappert und mich gefragt, warum nix geht. Schließlich lande ich auf dem dicksten, mounte ab und klick auf den Questgegenstand. Nichts. Also klick ich aufs Mountsymbol und springe Richtung Abgrund, nur um zu merken "SHIT! Ich hab das falsche Mount erwischt" So segle ich auf meinem Nachtsäbler fröhlich in den Abgrund und sehe dabei vermutlich behämmert aus. Ich lande auf nem total hohen Eisblock, auf dem auch der Boss von denen steht. Trotzdem bin ich tot. aber halb so schlimm, als Irrwisch schnell hingeflogen. Wiederbelebt. und sofort frag ich mich: " Was geht jetzt ab?" Ratet... ja richtig: Dank eines Bugs fall ich durch den Eisblock und knall auf den Boden. Wieder tot!
Ich hätte am liebsten in die Tastatur gebissen. 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moriar1988 (31. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nich ob man es unter ärgerlich zähln kann aber ich erzähl es trotzdem mal.

hdb hero, loken hat noch 3k live tank geht drauf und ich als offwarri steh mit 2k live noch da und tu mein möglichstes naja ende vom lied war, dass loken und ich gleichzeitig ins grass gebissen haben...


----------



## Brisk7373 (31. Juli 2009)

grade eben passiert : war in der 1000winter festung ausgelogt ,log mich nichts ahnend ein und bekomme nen fear und melee attacken ab ,bin dann nach dalaran und war tot : das gebrechen des hexers hat mich gekillt ! ^^


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (1. August 2009)

Mir is doch noch einer eingefallen.
Also ich dreh mit meinem Druiden die tägliche Runde um Gold zu verdienen.Nehme eine Quest an die ich bis dato nicht nicht gemacht habe.Fliege also hin und merke nach kurzer Zeit ich bin viel zu hoch.Also aus der Fluggestalt gegangen. "Erforscht Eiskrone" poppt auf.Dumm nur dass ich vllt 5 m bis zum Boden hatte und das Erfolgsfenster direkt über meiner Stancebar erschien.
Der Dudu war natürlich Matsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (1. August 2009)

Mein ärgerlister Tod war beim Sonnenwendfest... Hab grad das feuer in SW ausgemacht und dachte "Kannst ja eig noch fix in die Ini gehn wegen den Erfolg." Nach ca 30 min bin ich an einer passenden Stelle gestorben (direkt vorm eingang). Alles schön und gut. Ich belebt mich wieder geh auf die Ini zu und was kommt??? "Zusätzliche Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden." -.- so ca 5 min hab ich versucht da reinzukommen und es ging nicht. Dann kam ein Hunter... den ich aus reflex wegfearte...direkt in die Wachen...


----------



## Ykon (1. August 2009)

Als mein Taure das erste mal von einem Gnom im Schlingendorntal getötet wurde ...
Ich hab die Welt nicht mehr verstanden


----------



## Mr.Mojo (1. August 2009)

Meine 2 ärgerlichsten Tode:

Mit meinem Priester: nach nem wipe in Ulduar lass ich sofort Geist frei und flieg so hoch es geht beim Eingang rein. Leider waren drinnen noch einige am Leben also stand da: Die Zone kann wärend einer Begegnung nicht verlassen werden.  Also wurde ich 300 Metre in der Luft wiederbelebt und bis ich auf die Idee kam, Levitieren zu benutzen war auch schon der Boden da.

Mit meinem Todesritter:  Ich tanke Anub'rekhan  beim 2ten mal im Kreis laufen starb der Boss und ich hab es mit 2% Leben überlebt. Auf einmel kommt eine Armee von Leichenskarabeen und tötet mich.

mfg


----------



## Jabez (1. August 2009)

HAbe vor ein paar Wochen ein Duell gegen nen Schurken in der Kanalisation von Dalaran gemacht, da bei den Arenaanmeldern....

Ich bin Gebrechenshexer...

Im Duell hab ich meinen Massenfear benutzt und einen Frosch gefeart...hab das Duell verloren weil der Schurke Platz 1 von den Schurken bei uns ist...aber ist ja nur nebensache

so Duell vorbei

ich steh mit 1 HP da rum der Frosch kommt aus dem Fear läuft zu mir und gibt mir den Todesstoß!

das war ärgerlich und peinlich weil alles es gesehen haben :-(


----------



## Trolli92 (1. August 2009)

Ich habs schon geschaft und hab den falschen buff weg geklickt .. leider war es kein buff sondern mein Flugmound ...


----------



## Headsick (1. August 2009)

Mit meinem Krieger wechsel ich in Nax öfter auf DD.Naja, fix auf Fury geswitched, Readycheck gemacht und erst mal Trash schneller als der MT1 gucken konnte gepullt, 3 Schläge später musste ich die Sprüche über mich ergehen lassen XD


----------



## Rasnuss143 (1. August 2009)

Am Anfang meiner Geschichte möchte ich euch mitteilen ,dass diese Geschichte auf dem Server Antonidas passiert ist und zwar während des Sonnenevents.

Ich und mein Kumpel reiten durch jedes Gebiet um die Flammen zu ehren/löschen.
Wir waren gerade in Durator also dachten wir uns , dass wir gleich mal nach Og reingehen.
Bis zur Flamme war bei mir auch noch alles ok (sie haben meinem Kumpel angegriffen xD), ich löschte sie und mounte wieder auf.
Doch dann sehe ich 4 Horde Charakter auf mich zu kommen ich renne schnell Richtung Flammenschlund.
Kurz davor angekommen mache ich einen gewaltigen Satz in die Instanz...

Instanzserver voll ich werde umgehauen xD

Mit Abstand der schlimmste Tod bei mir ^^

mfg

Rasnuss


----------



## Reystax (1. August 2009)

bisher war mein ärgerlichster Tod der, wo ich gegen nen 73 Pala gekämpft hab (ich bin 71) und zu guter letzt bin ich halt abgekackt und er hatte noch 14 (!!!) hp, da hab ich mich geärgert xD


----------



## fabdiem (1. August 2009)

bei kel

bei 5% stirbt der add tank und die adds gehn auf die heiler
binnen 20 sec war der raid down und kel hatte noch so .ca 1,5% life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (1. August 2009)

mein ärgerlichster tod...
der war gar nicht lange her..
ich flieg mitn flugmount in dalaran rein,was ich garnd wollte
ja wurde abgemounted und dann landete ich auf so einen eines hauses am ende von dala
dann kam ich bei einer taste an und spring runter ganz am rand von dalaran..und TOT
ich nja egal..wollte ich hinlaufen.. was seh ich da.. ich komm dann nd hin wo ich gestorben bin -.-
also 10son dummer buff und rep-kosten,mach ich nie wieder ^^


----------



## Gatax (1. August 2009)

Sowas verdrängt man und versucht nicht mehr dran zu denken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir klappts...daher....

..
..
..
..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corok (2. August 2009)

Mit orc kriegerin. darnasus, entdecker erfolg am absolvieren. ich renne fröhlich durch teldrassil und ändere meinen kurs nach norden, da dort der letzte unentdeckte fleck is. ich komme an einen wasserfall und ich als alter steppenbewohner denke natürlich, "hui, ein kleiner spru.... uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuung!" falle und falle und falle und.... 

ne halbe stunde später machts klatsch... leider war ich immernoch 3 km vom boden entfernt sodass ich selbst mit meinem geist nichmehr an meine leiche ran kam -_- nach ner halben stunde hab ich dann doch die 70g repkosten +todesnachwirkung annehmen müssen. danke blizzard für dieses "mit vorschlaghammer in die fresse" system.


----------



## Albertado (3. August 2009)

Bub_Bub666 schrieb:


> Meiner war Level 20 Sukkubus Quest. Ich laufe durch Schlingendornental mit nem Kollegen(war damals level50). Dann hab ich es im Gebusch bruzzeln gehört -> RUMMS-> 11k Pyro crit ins gesicht bekommen^^




lol jetzt haben wohl alle Mages auf Schurke rerollt und lauern in allen Büschen*ängstlichrumschau*


----------



## Melbac (3. August 2009)

an alle schattenpriester unter euch:

Wenn hodir 25 Feuer debuffstacks oben hat und ihr den Crit-Buff habt seit Vorsichtig mir Schattenwort Tot! Das kann dann nämlich schonmal mit 30k critten, was trotz geskillter schadensveringerung, schattengestallt und schattenschutz dann immer noch mit 14 - 15k auf den priester selbst zurückfällt - wenn man da vorher schon etwas schaden bekommen hat schauts ganz schlecht aus - Spott und Häme der Raid"freunde" inklusive


----------



## LongD (5. August 2009)

Ist schon lustig wie viele leute den selben mist machen wir ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gestern ist mir seit langem wieder was dummes passiert.

Ich flieg mit meinen Tankadin von dalaran richtung Drachenöde um das Juwe-Daily zu machen.

Bin im TS mit nem Gilden-Kollegen. 

Er meint ich solle doch über Kalender die Leute für Udluar 10er einladen.

Gesagt getan, autofliegen ein und ab zum schreiben. 

Plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel, fall ich runter und bin gestorben. 

Denk mir nur WTF, schau auf die Karte und bin mitten im Meer. Naja Übermüdung.

Das lustige dabei, hab natürlich Geist freigelassen und wo treffe ich BOB?? In Westfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long DLong


----------



## Potpotom (5. August 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> Das lustige dabei, hab natürlich Geist freigelassen und wo treffe ich BOB?? In Westfall


Klingt nach einer guten Möglichkeit mal wieder in die Todesminen zu kommen... mir ist das Hingelatsche immer zu "anstrengend". *g


----------



## Kazo (5. August 2009)

Beim Thema "Ärgerliche Tode" fällt mir spontan ein Kologarn-Try ein, der letzten Freitag passiert ist..

Unsere Gilde macht Ulduar nicht besonders lange, bis jetzt haben wirs geschafft Levi, XT, Klingenschuppe und Kologarn zu legen, die dann aber auch inzwischen ohne Probleme. Letzte Woche hats etwas länger gedauert und wir wollten noch "eben" Kologarn machen. Aus der Perspektive meiner Tankadine:

Ich stelle mich immer vorschriftsmäßig unter den rechten Arm, um das blöde Geröll abzufangen.
Ich warte auf meinen Einsatz.
Der Raidleiter (bzw. unser MT) sagt im TS, dass wir uns alle nochmal voll konzentrieren sollen.
Ich mach mich bereit, MT rennt los, ich hinterher, auf einmal sehe ich nur, dass der instant tot ist.
Im TS fingen alle an zu lachen, und ich hab etwa fünf Sekunden später verstanden, dass er wohl, anstatt VOR Kologarn stehen zu bleiben, durchgerannt ist und anständig den Boden geknutscht hat.
Der Rest des Raids flüchtet, da die Hälfte aufgrund der guten Stimmung nicht mehr geheilt wurde...
Am Ende stehen noch ich und einer der Heiler ganz hinten bei dem Teleporter, denken, wir habens geschafft...BÄM AUGENSTRAHL, zum Glück ausgewichen...und daaann...

STEINERNER GRIFF auf EUCH

Ich sterbe, und prompt danach wurde auch die Schamanin geschnappt, die den Griff dann aber überlebte...und rezzen konnte.

Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt alle, dass Kologarn Beine hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenIsaac (5. August 2009)

4 Stunden Warsong mit meinem Blutelf Paladin... ich hatte die Flagge 3 Stunden und wurde dann gekillt. Sieg Allianz. PC Aus und auf mein Kopfkissen eingedroschen -_-


----------



## XxVesraxX (5. August 2009)

so bin ich dran mein ärgerlichster tot war..
jemand schreibt im chat /2 fahre euch durch dalaran mim chopper GRATIS
ich hab nix zu tun zap in grp und rein gejumpt. nach 2minuten fahrt  auf die schattenseite und durch diesen kanal raus gefahren .wir fallen........ ich denk mir jeah mim chopper überlebt man des  zack buuuuuhhhm 1k life (sind auf so ner plattform gelandet) ich als pally versuh zu healen kikt mich son lvl 76 noob drachen mob runter down..
pally ftw leider kein bubbel gemacht XD


----------



## Meredithe (5. August 2009)

Hmmm mein ärgerlichster war eigtl., als ich das Schiff von SW aus nach Nordend nehmen wollte.
Wie ich eben so bin hüpf ich fröhlich auf meinem Talbuk rum, und RUMS knapp vorm Ladebildschirm fall ich ins Wasser und sterbe...
Hing dann nen paar Stunden im Meer als Irrwisch rum und bin immer munter gefallen... Die Leute im Ts haben sich weggeschmissen -.-


----------



## Amandea (5. August 2009)

In Naxx mit der Hexe bei Gluth kurz vor der Dezimierenphase denken: Ach, einmal Aderlass für Mana zum Bomben geht schon.


----------



## VHRobi (5. August 2009)

Bestimmt ist das einigen von euch auch schon mehrmals passiert..
Auf Mount steig...abspring...........................platsch!  oops falsches Mount -.-


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

Amandea schrieb:


> In Naxx mit der Hexe bei Gluth kurz vor der Dezimierenphase denken: Ach, einmal Aderlass für Mana zum Bomben geht schon.



öhm soweit ich informiert bin kann dich keins von beiden töten^^


----------



## VHRobi (5. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> öhm soweit ich informiert bin kann dich keins von beiden töten^^


Recht du haben! Mit Aderlass kann man nicht sterben, wenn der Hexer aber zum bomben Höllenfeuer benutzt dann schon^^
Das währe dann aber ein sehr doofer Hexer^^


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

Mitm Retri bei Gluth 2 ma in einem Kampf (musste Zombies kiten weil der dafür eingeteilt war es net hinbekommen hat^^)


----------



## Warez (5. August 2009)

Im Heulender Fjord: Bergbau schon auf maximalskill und eingentlich auch nicht zum farmen unterwegs gewesen.
Bin gerade im vollen Ritt als ich an einem Kobaltvorkommen vorbei geritten bin... hm... von nichts kommt nichts! Also nochmal zurück - kann man ja mal einsammeln!
Das Vorkommen liegt im Westen nahe am Abgrund. Man muss ein kleines bisschen, vielleicht einen Meter, runter auf einen kleinen Vorsprung.
Reittier zu schnell - Vorsprung verpasst - einen Vorsprung tiefer!
"Da komm ich doch hoch, sieht doch begehbar aus"...gefühlte Stunden später die Resignation: 
"dann spring ich halt gemach von Vorsprung zu Vorsprung bis ich unten bin und dann egal was mit dem doofen Erz ist!"
ersten Vorsprung verpasst - tiefer Fall - Tot! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Jetzt bekommt das blöde Vorkommen aber gleich meinen ganzen Frust zu spühren!"
Wiederbelebt - Den Fahrstuhl hoch - "Diesmal steig ich aber ab wenn ich da bin!" - Vorkommen erreicht - Blutelf Pala packt gerade seine Axt ein und reitet davon


----------



## Chelrid (5. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> öhm soweit ich informiert bin kann dich keins von beiden töten^^



richtig und auch wieder nicht.

Einfach Aderlass machen bis das nicht mehr geht und den Rest HP mit Höllenfeuer verbraten -> Hexe tot. (selbst in VF hero getestet).

Mein ärgerlichster Tod sind eigentlich 2 Tode.

Daily mit dem Drachen bei Drun Niffelem kennt denke mal jeder.

Ich war nicht schnell genug sterbe also dabei. Problem: Leiche blieb in der Luft Hängen. also musste ich als Geist nach oben fliegen. Und mich dort wiederbeleben.

Und was passiert dann? der Geisterflieger ist weg.
Das bedeutet?
Genau, ich klatsch unten hart auf dem boden auf -> wieder tot.

im nachhinein stellte sich über ein Ticket heraus, dass das ein bug war. mittlerweile is der gefixt....


----------



## Amandea (5. August 2009)

Kann sein das die das hinterher rausgepatcht haben? Ka, mir ist es passiert und ner Woche später n Gildenkollegen auch.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

ach diese mit-falschem-mount-in-tod-reit-tode sind herlich..bin druide und wenn mir das passiert einfach in fluggestalt switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> richtig und auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Einfach Aderlass machen bis das nicht mehr geht und den Rest HP mit Höllenfeuer verbraten -> Hexe tot. (selbst in VF hero getestet).



i know...aber er hat nur gesagt aderlass -> dezimieren -> tod   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

Verfolgungsjagd als Jäger durch den Dämmerwald und Anfang Schlingendorn ... ich depp bin immer hinterm Krieger hergerannt (war ca. 3 Level unter mir) und spätestens eingang Schlingendorntal wartete dann ein 2. Totenkopf Hordler und hat mich umgehauen ...

Nya war noch die Anfangszeit hab noch Erfahrungen gesammelt dennoch ärgerlich!

Ansonsten ständige Situationen die mit: Hät ich dies und das, meine Klasse kann das doch! ^.-


----------



## normansky (5. August 2009)

Diesen Scheiss gab es doch nun schon zur Genüge!
Ist es denn selbst den Ferienkindern zu schwer und zu zeitaufwendig mal die SuFu zu verwenden?


----------



## Celian (5. August 2009)

Also das ist meiner liebsten Freundin passiert ;D Sie mit ihrer Druidin unterwegs und ich mit meiner Priesterin, da sieht sie auf der Karte ein Erz unr reitet darauf zu. Anzumerken: Wir waren gerade in Nordend im heulenden Fjord unterwegs! Sie voller Freude: Kobalterz!! neben mir geschrien, ich denk mir nichts dabei und dann plötzlich schreit sie neben mir auf. Ich schaue so auf den Bildschirm: Hey du bist tot was ist denn passiert? Ihre Vorfreude war zu gross, sie ist mit ihrem Reittier zum Erz und hat den Vorsprung verpasst und ist mit fliegendem Talbuk in die Tiefe. Problem: Sie kam mit ihrem Geist nicht an ihren Leichnam ran und  ich musste mit meiner Priestern von Ecke zu Ecke springen bis ich sie gefunden habe und wiederbeleben konnte! ;D


----------



## unforgotten (5. August 2009)

Mein ärgerlichsten tot hatte ich in feralas, als ich einen Alli-Jäger mit ein paar level unter mir nicht angegriffen habe sondern freundlich zugewinkt und ihn essen/trinken lies ,dann ganz unbeschwert weitergelevelt habe und er mir mitten im mob-kampf sein pet auf den hals gejagt und mich aus dem hinterhalt beschossen hat. 
hab mich aber mehr über meine gutmütige dummheit geärgert... nach dem motto "priester heilt, priester killt nicht" ... seit dem kenne ich auch keine gnade mehr.


----------



## Su-Si (5. August 2009)

Ich bin von Dala aus zum turm geflogen und wollte den Weg ein wenig übers meer abkürzen - da ich während des langweilig langen Fluges aber die map vergrößert habe, um zu gucken, wo die Team-Mitglieder sind, oder auch nur, um irgendwas zu machen (^^), habe ich leider verpasst, den Erschöpfungsbalken wahrzunehmen - bin offensichtlich etwas zu weit vom Land abgekommen bei der Abkürzung. Naja, der Rest darf sich gedacht werden. 
"Ärgerlichster" Tod weiss ich nicht, aber jedenfalls der unnötigste und dümmste, an den ich mich erinnern kann^^


----------



## IlFantastico (5. August 2009)

Lange ist es her.....aber vom Gefühl, als wäre es gestern gewesen.

Tatort.....Schwarzfelstiefen.....Letzter Raum vor dem Imperator 'Thaurissan'?.....Das Lyzeum

Kurze Erklärung.....Ein Raum voll mit Zwergen die sehr schnell respawnen.Das Ziel:2 Flammenbewahrer töten und die Kerzen looten, (Sind nur 5 Minuten im Inventar)
und diese an den beiden Podesten entzünden, damit sich das Tor öffnet.

Tja, das muss man ja mal wissen!!!!Endloses wipen in diesem Gottver++++++ sch+++++++ und immer sind die Kerzen aus dem Bag verschwunden.(Jeder der den Weg vom Geistheiler bis zu dem Raum kennt, kann sich ja vorstellen wie toll so ein Wipe ist^^

Nach tagelangen Versuchen (nur für diesen Raum) ist es uns am Ende doch gelungen, die Schwarzfelstiefen vor mehr als 4 Jahren zu clearen*g*

Genau ab diesem Tag hatte mich WoW voll in seinen Bann gezogen.Das war noch Skill und nicht Tank vor , bomben, bomben, bomben, Boss, bomben, boss.....


----------



## Potpotom (5. August 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Diesen Scheiss gab es doch nun schon zur Genüge!
> Ist es denn selbst den Ferienkindern zu schwer und zu zeitaufwendig mal die SuFu zu verwenden?


Na guten Morgen! 566 Beitrâge zeugen wohl davon, dass man Interesse an diesem Thread hat.

*Kopfschüttel*

Und so ganz nebenbei... der Thread hält sich schon ein Jahr hier.


----------



## Exeliron (5. August 2009)

mein ärgerlichster tod...das muss zweifelsfrei mein tod beim gm-duel gewesen sein ^^ habe gut 3 stunden gewartet bis ein gm sich meiner erbarmt hat (hab ticket geschrieben dass ich gerne mal ein duel möchte), sind vor og gegangen und der hat sich mit mir vergnügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war aber ziemlich witzig, die anderen schaulustigen hatten auch ihren spaß :-P

letztendlich hat er mich dann gekillt mit ner 50m-arkan-nova mit extremen rückstoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

Hogger >.> 
level 10 hunter ohne pet, beinahe down, hatte noch 13 leben, wusch tot war ich 
ärgerlich^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

> > mein ärgerlichster tod...das muss zweifelsfrei mein tod beim gm-duel gewesen sein ^^ habe gut 3 stunden gewartet bis ein gm sich meiner erbarmt hat (hab ticket geschrieben dass ich gerne mal ein duel möchte), sind vor og gegangen und der hat sich mit mir vergnügt biggrin.gif war aber ziemlich witzig, die anderen schaulustigen hatten auch ihren spaß :-P
> >
> > letztendlich hat er mich dann gekillt mit ner 50m-arkan-nova mit extremen rückstoß



in your dreams? o_O
wegen sowas werden gms gefeuert weist du oder?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. August 2009)

Hiho,

1. glaub mein ärgerlichster tod war, da war lvl 70, also zu bc zeiten. ich war in den wäldern von terrokkar unterwegs und was passiert mir -.-???

ein hexer setzt seine gesammte dotreihe auf mich, lol. ich bin schnell auf mein mount gestiegen und davongeflogen... weit nach oben natürlich^^

es war zu anfang von bc, also als noch keine bugfixes/patches davon rausgekommen sind. Ich flog jedenfalls nach oben und die dots tickten weiter....

.... der tod selber war nicht so schlimm, sondern dass ich in der luft verreckt bin^^ meine leiche blieb dann etwa auf 1000m höhe in der luft hängen^^

dann durfte ich nen gm anlabern uswusw, lol


2. mein etwa gleichärgerlicher tod war, dass ich in dalaran im bg war, im bg musste ich aus dem spiel, und als ich wieder eingeloggt bin, nach einer weile 

wollte ich wieder zocken, hab eingeloggt, und anstatt in dalaran am bg-meister aufzuwachen, bin ich unterhalb von dalaran, d.h. unterhalb der welt von dal

aufgewacht, durch eine art nichts(nether hahahaha) gefallen. ich bin etwa 5 minuten lang gefallen. Nur das lustige war, dass wärend des fallens regnete es

npcs, und zwar alle möglichen, vom murloc bis zu ragnaros xD..... diesen bug hatte ich jedes mal wenn ich im bg ausgeloggt habe^^ wurde aber mittlerweile

glaub gefixed.... 

peace


----------



## normansky (5. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na guten Morgen! 566 Beitrâge zeugen wohl davon, dass man Interesse an diesem Thread hat.



566 Beiträge zeugen davon, das wieder Ferien sind und der TE nicht weiss wie man die SuFu benutzt!


----------



## renschi81 (5. August 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> 566 Beiträge zeugen davon, das wieder Ferien sind und der TE nicht weiss wie man die SuFu benutzt!



Das der TE das aber schon vor einem Jahr gemacht hat ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen?

Also hat jemand die SuFu benutzt und diesen Fred gefunden. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Christoph007s (5. August 2009)

mein ärgerlichster Tod war als ich mitm Kumpel(druide) in dala mit auf seinem Mammut rumgeritten bin und er denn den super einfall hatte durch das Loch , in der Kanalisation von Dalaran runterzuspringen abzumounten und er in seine Flugform gewechselt ist und mich unten hat sterben lassen ( blöd das der Uhmhang mit fallschirm 30mins CD hat nachdem man ihn angelegt hat)


----------



## zkral (6. August 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> 566 Beiträge zeugen davon, das wieder Ferien sind und der TE nicht weiss wie man die SuFu benutzt!




erst nach dem datum schauen...dann flamen...dann isses nicht so peinlich für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandarna (6. August 2009)

Letzte woche in Kara wo der Tank bei 20% des Bosses umfiel weil der Heiler geschlafen hatte und ich mit meiner Teufelswache weiter getankt hatte und bei 2% der letzte Heiler umfiel womit meine Teufelswache und ich auch starben. (6 80íger)


----------



## Lertsek (6. August 2009)

Neulich mit einer meiner "Twink"-Gruppen (spiele fast alle meine Charaktere in festen Gruppen) in Nagrand am Rand der Schlucht lang geritten.
Dann ein leises "äääh bin tot" im TS. Reite zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sehe wie eine der Mitreisenden in die Schlucht neben das Wasser gestürzt und gestorben ist. 
Ich also mit lauten "lasst mich durch, ich bin Arzt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinem Priester hinterhergesprungen ... und bei der Landung festgestellt, dass das Wasser hier nur knietief ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das muss ich mir heute noch anhören ;-)

Der Shami in der Gruppe ist dann (über den direkt daneben verlaufenden Weg) runtergeritten und hat uns beide wieder aufgestellt.


----------

